# Sharon



## aris2chat (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm sure you all know that Sharon has taken a turn for the worse, he now has kidney problems.
I'm sure more details will be out soon.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 1, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> I'm sure you all know that Sharon has taken a turn for the worse, he now has kidney problems.
> I'm sure more details will be out soon.


I think it's time to pull the plug on this great historical figure and national hero. 

Both he and his family have suffered enough.  That is probably what Sharon would have wanted.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 1, 2014)

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure you all know that Sharon has taken a turn for the worse, he now has kidney problems.
> ...



Maybe so but it's against Jewish law to do that actually


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 1, 2014)

Ariel Sharon's condition worsens, hospital says
CNN-3 hours ago
Jerusalem (CNN) -- The medical condition of former Israeli Prime Minister Ariel Sharon, who has been in a coma since 2006, has worsened, ...


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 1, 2014)

Jroc said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



they might not be able to euthanize him but they can withhold further treatment and let nature take it course.  They certainly are not going to put him on dialysis or put him on a list for a kidney transplant.  It does not make medical sense if there is not reasonable expectation of life or him coming out of the coma "intact".   There might be brain activity but after all this time is it more than just the stem reflex response?


----------



## Jroc (Jan 1, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I'm just saying it's against Jewish law to pull the plug...If it were me I'd want it done


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 1, 2014)

Time for Sharon to burn?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 1, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Time for Sharon to burn?


Heartless haridan thou art, Frau Sherria.


----------



## Sally (Jan 1, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Time for Sharon to burn?




You really are a sick woman, Mrs. Sherri.  Perhaps you are under the impression that you are going to get some Chippendale stud in the Islamic paradise???


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 1, 2014)

A very special place in Hell awaits war criminals like Ariel Sharon,  I expect. 

Robert Fisk writes: Israel's Prime Minister was a ruthless military commander responsible for one of the most shocking war crimes of the 20th century. "President George Bush acclaims Ariel Sharon as 'a man of peace', yet the blood that was shed at Sabra and Chatila remains a stain on the conscience of the Zionist nation. As Sharon lies stricken in his hospital bed, his political career over, how will history judge him?"

And Robert Fisk answers the question he has raised: "So it is as a war criminal that Sharon will be known forever in the Arab world, through much of the Western world, in fact - save, of course, for the craven men in the White House and the State Department and the Blair Cabinet - as well as many leftist Israelis. Sabra and Chatila was a crime against humanity. Its dead counted more than half the fatalities of the World Trade Centre attacks of 2001. "


Ariel Sharon


----------



## Sally (Jan 1, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A very special place in Hell awaits war criminals like Ariel Sharon,  I expect.
> 
> Robert Fisk writes: Israel's Prime Minister was a ruthless military commander responsible for one of the most shocking war crimes of the 20th century. "President George Bush acclaims Ariel Sharon as 'a man of peace', yet the blood that was shed at Sabra and Chatila remains a stain on the conscience of the Zionist nation. As Sharon lies stricken in his hospital bed, his political career over, how will history judge him?"
> 
> ...




Now let's say there really is a Hell.  Perhaps it is you who will find yourself there.  After all, you make excuses for people who murder thousands and thousands of people.  I sure hope you pack some light clothes because supposedly it is very, very hot down there.  Maybe the devil will make you some sun tea to cool off at times because he knows Southern women who are his handmaidens just love that sun tea.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 1, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A very special place in Hell awaits war criminals like Ariel Sharon,  I expect.
> 
> Robert Fisk writes: Israel's Prime Minister was a ruthless military commander responsible for one of the most shocking war crimes of the 20th century. "President George Bush acclaims Ariel Sharon as 'a man of peace', yet the blood that was shed at Sabra and Chatila remains a stain on the conscience of the Zionist nation. As Sharon lies stricken in his hospital bed, his political career over, how will history judge him?"
> 
> ...



Considering how livid he was when he was awaken and told, what Hobeika ordered was none of Sharon's planning.
It was an ongoing gun battle of 200 Lebanese against some 2000 palestinians fighters still in the camps surrounded by a population of more than 20,000 refugees.
Israels could not enter the camps to support or prevent what happened.
The number of dead now blamed is so widely exaggerated of confused with the thousands killed by syrians in the camp wars.
Sharon accepted the blame for not anticipating what might happen.  He was not guilt of planning or permitting the five hundred deaths over two days.  Most of those death were around the hospital were the fighters were heavily armed and fortified.  More than a thousand fighter were rounded up and processed out from the race tract to join Arafat.
Most people outside Lebanon do not understand why or by whom things took place the way they did. Blaming Israelis too easy and misguided.  What happened was twenty years of palestinian making.


----------



## Sally (Jan 1, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > A very special place in Hell awaits war criminals like Ariel Sharon,  I expect.
> ...



Naturally Mrs. Sherri would not post another Robert Fisk story.

Lebanon's dispossessed come home: Robert Fisk in Damour on the scars of an orgy of ethnic cleansing - World - News - The Independent

Nor will she post any sites to tell what happened in Damour.

The MASSACRE at DAMOUR, 1976 [Archive] - Israel Forum 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpwYo8kFZ0g]Palestinian and PLO crimes in Lebanon the Damour massacre ????? ??????? - YouTube[/ame]

Infidel Bloggers Alliance: Palestinians Killed 40,000 Christians In Lebanon In 1976


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Ariel Sharon


An AP report of 15 September 1982. "Defence Minister Ariel Sharon, in a statement, tied the killing [of the Phalangist leader Gemayel] to the PLO, saying: "It symbolises the terrorist murderousness of the PLO terrorist organisations and their supporters."

Then, a few hours later, Sharon sent the Phalange gunmen into the Palestinian camps.

He incited them to violence, and opened the doors to the camps Israel was guarding, he opened the doors for the Phalange to kill


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Sharon inciting violence in Palestine 19 years later

"There are Israelis today with as much rage towards the Palestinians as the Phalange 19 years ago. And these are the same words I am hearing today, from the same man, about the same people. In September 2000, Ariel Sharon marched to the Muslim holy places - above the site of the Jewish Temple Mount - accompanied by about a thousand Israeli policemen. Within 24 hours, Israeli snipers opened fire with rifles on Palestinian protesters battling with police in the grounds of the seventh-century Dome of the Rock. At least four were killed and the head of the Israeli police, Yehuda Wilk, later confirmed that snipers had fired into the crowd when Palestinians "were felt to be endangering the lives of officers". Sixty-six Palestinians were wounded, most of them by rubber-coated steel bullets. The killings came almost exactly 10 years after armed Israeli police killed 19 Palestinian demonstrators and wounded another 140 in an incident at exactly the same spot, a slaughter that almost lost the United States its Arab support in the prelude to the 1991 Gulf War.

Ariel Sharon


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 2, 2014)

Damn, you people in and associated with the ME are fucked up. Get over it and get along kiddies.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Sharon killing families and civilians and children in Palestine

He praised a strike he ordered that killed 9 children

"The most terrible incident - praised by Sharon at the time as a "great success" - was the attack by Israel on Salah Shehada, a Hamas leader, which slaughtered nine children along with eight adults. Their names gave a frightful reality to this child carnage: 18-month-old Ayman Matar, three-year-old Mohamed Matar, five-year-old Diana Matar, four-year-old Sobhi Hweiti, six-year-old Mohamed Hweiti, 10-year-old Ala Matar, 15-year-old Iman Shehada, 17-year-old Maryam Matar. And Dina Matar. She was two months old. An Israeli air force pilot dropped a one-ton bomb on their homes from an American-made F-16 aircraft on 22 July 2002."

Ariel Sharon

Is a man who orders the killing of a 2 month old baby and then praises the act of killing human?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

I expect there certainly is a special place in Hell reserved especially for baby killers like Ariel Sharon.

He will not be alone there.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 2, 2014)

Jroc said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Yes but I've seen hospitals euthanize patients all the time. 

They just keep giving you morpheme for "pain" until your lungs fail.   Or the family refuses to allow resuscitation.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Time for Sharon to burn?


Very "Christian" thing to say. I'm just wondering when you're going to stop pretending to be Christian just to gin up Jew hate. You realize non of your crap has ever worked. In fact, quite the opposite.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I expect there certainly is a special place in Hell reserved especially for baby killers like Ariel Sharon.
> 
> He will not be alone there.


That's not for you to decide, witch. 

At this time hell is FULL with IslamoNazi / PaliNazi murderers and their supporters. 

No vacancies.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Time for Sharon to burn?



I'd not expect some basic dignity from a venom-filled-person such as yourself. It's way to much to ask


----------



## Lipush (Jan 2, 2014)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Time for Sharon to burn?
> ...



She's a Christian like's I'm a Buddhist. Just a provocator who takes joy in saying bad things on pretty much everyone she disagrees with. 

As for Sharon, I think it almost limits with selfishness that his sons insist in keeping him alive, even though he has no chance of ever waking up. I'd say, cut him off and let him return his soul to the creator.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I expect there certainly is a special place in Hell reserved especially for baby killers like Ariel Sharon.
> 
> He will not be alone there.



He'll save you a royal seat.

Sherri, you tend to forget that each and every one of us will get into an age when such a thing can happen. And if it does, the minimum we deserve is to fade away with respect. from your greater enemies you'd expect to give you at least this humanitarian tribute which is to die without being humiliated.

Is that what a follower of Christ wishes upon others, to be burned in hell? what about forgiving for sins and wishing upon others to be forgiven by God? how Un-Christ-y of you.

But that again, it's hardly a shocker.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I expect there certainly is a special place in Hell reserved especially for baby killers like Ariel Sharon.
> ...



So, did Sharon repent from His killing sins and accept Jesus as His Messiah?

What I see is He chose to kill the innocent in cold blood, time after time he kept making that choice to be a war criminal, all the way up to the time God put him in a coma that he has now been in for close to 8 years. 

He made the very same choice Adolph Hitler made, over and over again,  to kill and kill and kill.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Sharon and Adolph were two of a kind.

But I made none of their choices for them, they did that all for themselves.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A very special place in Hell awaits war criminals like Ariel Sharon,  I expect.
> 
> Robert Fisk writes: Israel's Prime Minister was a ruthless military commander responsible for one of the most shocking war crimes of the 20th century. "President George Bush acclaims Ariel Sharon as 'a man of peace', yet the blood that was shed at Sabra and Chatila remains a stain on the conscience of the Zionist nation. As Sharon lies stricken in his hospital bed, his political career over, how will history judge him?"
> 
> ...




 problem is it is full up with Palestinian war criminals that want to annexe all the other parts of hell using terrorist tactics


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




 Did you repent all your sins and worship allah as your god.

 What I see is you wallowing in the blood of tens of millions of innocents murdered in the bame of allah. Making your heroes mass murdering war criminals and guilty of CRIMES AGAINST HUMANITY


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



For some Zionists, the sooner they get rid of this embarrassing man the better .

No concern about the killing act violating Jewish law.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Focus, if your English skills allow you, the thread title is Sharon.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 2, 2014)

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure you all know that Sharon has taken a turn for the worse, he now has kidney problems.
> ...


*Ship the old war-whore to Gitmo*

"In 1983 the commission established by the Israeli Government found that as Minister of Defense during the 1982 Lebanon War Sharon bore 'personal responsibility' for the massacre by Lebanese militias of Palestinian civilians in the refugee camps of Sabra and Shatila, for his having disregarded the prospect of acts of bloodshed by the Phalangists against the population of the refugee camps, and not having prevented their entry.[3]

"The Kahan Commission recommended Sharon's removal as Defense Minister, and Sharon did resign after initially refusing to do so. 

"In the 1970s, 1980s, and 1990s, Sharon championed construction of Israeli settlements in the West Bank and Gaza Strip."

Ariel Sharon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT

Watch "Sabra & Shatila massacre of Palestinians-Eyewitness (Robert Fisk & Odd Karsten Tveit)" on YouTube

Watch "SABRA AND SHATILA MASSACRE" on YouTube

A much younger Robert Fisk (in that second video) speaks about Sabra and Shatila. He was there to witness the dead bodies after Sharon opened the doors of the camp for the Phalange to enter and kill.

Sharon even saw to it that Israeli flares lit up the night skies so the Phalange could see better to kill inside that Palestinian refugee camp Israel was supposed to be guarding.

Fisk saw personally the death and devastation Sharon personally wrought in the killing fields of Sabra and Shatila.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





 So why did you bring up Hitler ?


----------



## Pennywise (Jan 2, 2014)

Sharon lived a life of excess. In his gluttony of consumption he became morbidly obese and stroked out because of it. Maybe in his 8 years of coma he has had a conversation with GOD (not g-d) and repented for his disgusting life on earth.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT
> 
> Watch "SABRA AND SHATILA MASSACRE" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pWwkVfbY10&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...





 Revenge for all the rape and murders carried out by the muslim scum, to many people they deserved all they got. Should let the families of the murdered Israeli children go and rip the palianimals to pieces,


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



He was a war criminal like Sharon was.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT
> ...



Wow, you justify Sabra and Shatila.

That tells us a lot about you.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Please, Phoneall, educate yourself and stop embarrassing yourself.

Sabra and Shatila was a massacre in Lebanon in 1982, the year Israel bombed Beirut and killed around 20000 Lebanese, many women and children, in air strikes. They even bombed a Jewish synagogue.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Please, Phoneall, educate yourself and stop embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Sabra and Shatila was a massacre in Lebanon in 1982, the year Israel bombed Beirut and killed around 20000 Lebanese, many women and children, in air strikes. They even bombed a Jewish synagogue.




the action in Sabra and Shatills is no secret-----christians who had seen their daughters ---
ripped from their arms in DAMOUR and ---mutilated, raped and beheaded----did act in 
revenge against  the pigs that sherri lauds as her 'holy'  heroes.    Sharon was cited for 
not preventing the action.      In the US military had he risked the lives of his men to prevent  factions in the enemy camp from attacking each other he would be court 
martialed.      In the creed of sherri-----had he raped and mutilated babies he would 
be hailed a hero and rewarded financially  and   sherri's   "isa"  would declare him "holy"


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




 So when was Sharron tried in the Hague for his war crimes then ?  No trial and your post is just serious libel


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




 Just as you justify the murder of innocent Israeli Children, the cold blooded murder or 3,000 innocents on 9/11, the murder of 50 innocents on 7/7 and the genocide of the jewish tribe in medina every time you defend the actions of the Palestinians.

But the murders in sabra and shatila were in part justified by the actions of the muslims when they raped and murdered Christians.
    Retribution is mine sayeth the Lord


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Please, Phoneall, educate yourself and stop embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Sabra and Shatila was a massacre in Lebanon in 1982, the year Israel bombed Beirut and killed around 20000 Lebanese, many women and children, in air strikes. They even bombed a Jewish synagogue.




 Get real Israel did not bomb the LEBANESE CHRISTIANS deliberately, ask a Lebanese Christian what really happened. It was the muslims using them as human shields that caused the deaths.


----------



## Sally (Jan 2, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Please, Phoneall, educate yourself and stop embarrassing yourself.
> ...



It is obvious that Mrs. Sherri is not interested in how many Christians her friends murdered in Damour.  I don't know if you remember an old poster from years ago.  He was Lebanese and also a retired U.S. Marine officer.  He said that his niece was raped in Damour (by Mrs. Sherri's friends), and afterward she went to Israel and the Israelis sent her to school to become a doctor.  He also said that a couple of his cousins became police officers in israel; and when Mrs. Sherri's friends were picked up for questioning and they realized that the police officers were Lebanese Christians, they wet their pants.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 2, 2014)

Why don't we all simply agree not to respond to Sherri?


----------



## Jos (Jan 2, 2014)

> Sharon was born on 26 February 1928 in Kfar Malal, an agricultural moshav, then in the British Mandate of Palestine, to a family of Belarusian Jews&#8212;Shmuel Scheinerman (1896&#8211;1956) of Brest-Litovsk and Dvora Scheinerman (1900&#8211;1988) of Mogilev. His parents met at the Tbilisi State University, Georgia, where Sharon's father was studying agronomy and his mother had just started her fourth year of medical studies. As Bolshevik forces advanced towards independent Georgia, his parents emigrated to the British Mandate of Palestine,


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arik_Shinerman
*Arik was born in Palestine*


----------



## Sally (Jan 2, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Amazing how miscreants are wishing an old man to have a painful and slow death.  I wonder if people who live alone have painful and slow deaths because no one is realizing what is going on.  In fact, there have been stories about people living alone when the only reason the neighbors realize someone died is when they smell something rotten.  At least Sharon will have his family gathered around him.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I did none of those things you accuse me of .

And nothing justifies the killing in Sabra and Shatila.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




true-----in fact since sharon's people are decent----sharon was critisized for not 
preventing the  killings whilst you and your fellows  laud those who slit the throats of 
infants for the glory of your disgusting and perverse  "god"  and for yout own delight. 

Your disgusting co-relitionists even PAY your fellow perverts for grabbing infants and 
slitting their throats for the glory of  your cosmic stench.    How is it going for your 
fellow perverts in Syria today------mutilate enough infants?

Of course all  decent people are horrified at the perversities your friends comitted 
in Damour------perversities that clearly DELIGHT YOU


----------



## Sally (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Do you think that anything justifies the killings of the Christians in Damour?  After all, you who claim to be a Christian should be concerned about what happened to fellow Christians there.  The Lebanese Christians were so angry at what happened that in a rage they sought revenge on your friends.  How was Sharon to know what they were going to do?  There was an interview on BBC (if you search hard enough you will find it) with an Hamas leader who said that all the blame shouldn't be place on Sharon and that it was a Lebanese man behind this.  I can't think of the name of the Lebanese Christian, but you will find it in the interview.  Strange how while posters are castigating Sharon, they don't mention Arafat who started it all.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Butcher of 'Sabra and Shatila' dying

"Former prime minister and military leader Ariel Sharon&#8217;s condition has worsened and is &#8220;life threatening&#8221;.*

Sabra and Shatila massacre took place starting on September 16 1982, after the Israeli occupation army, led back then by Ariel Sharon, surrounded the refugee camp after invading Beirut, and granted access to the Phalanges to enter the camp to slaughter its refugees.

The massacre lasted for three days (16, 17 and 18 of September 1982), approximately 3500-8000 persons, including children, infants, women and elderly were slaughtered and murdered in his horrific and gruesome massacre perpetrated by the Israeli army and its allied criminal militia."

Butcher of 'Sabra and Shatila' dying | Middle East | World Bulletin


----------



## Roudy (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sharon and Adolph were two of a kind.
> 
> But I made none of their choices for them, they did that all for themselves.


Actually Sharon is the opposite. He kept the Palestinian and Arab savages at bay from slaughtering the Jews. He understood their language. That's why he's a hero.  He's more like a general Patton or Sherman.  He would be going to where all the great hero's that answered the call of duty to their people and their country went.


----------



## Sally (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Butcher of 'Sabra and Shatila' dying
> 
> "Former prime minister and military leader Ariel Sharons condition has worsened and is life threatening.*
> 
> ...



Looks like this Christian woman has no interest in the thousands and thousands of Lebanese Christians her friends murdered in Damour.  Meanwhile, along with this, she has no interest in the over hundred thousand people her friends have murdered in Syria.  If she can't blame the Jews for something, two millions people could be murdered by her friends and she wouldn't even blink.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 2, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Please, Phoneall, educate yourself and stop embarrassing yourself.
> ...




 She sees no wrong in Palestinians murdering children in gaza, nor does she see any wrong in a pregnant mother being shot from ambush and her four children brutally murdered and defiled by animals that now call them selves Palestinians. She does not see the firing of high explosives at schools, playgrounds and kindergartens by terrorist scum targeting children as being morally and legally wrong. But let a Jew or a Christian return fire for these crimes against humanity and she screeches like a mentally retarded fish wife about "the joooos"


----------



## Jos (Jan 2, 2014)

This thread is about the impending death of Ariel (The Butcher of Sabra and Shatilla)Sharon
 "ignorant fat nazi"


----------



## Sally (Jan 2, 2014)

Jos said:


> This thread is about the impending death of Ariel (The Butcher of Sabra and Shatilla)Sharon
> "ignorant fat nazi"




Hmm, how come Joey has nothing to say about his friends murdering in the millions?  He is always silent about this.  Could it be that Joey is a Jew hater and  only focuses on what the Jews are doing, and his friends can murder all the non Muslims they wish to.  In fact, they can murder each other because of their sects, and simplistic Joey doesn't care at all.  Meanwhile, of course, Joey has nothing to say about the Muslim fascist slob Arafat who was the one who started it all  in Lebanon.  Joey loves slobs like Arafat who had no problem killing the Christians in Damour.


----------



## Jos (Jan 2, 2014)

I thought jews held themselves to a higher standard than "backward Muslims" 
Jews of course are no strangers to mass killings
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jewish_Bolshevism
http://www.realjewnews.com/?p=77

*Ariel in death, will be among equals though*
Inferno (Dante) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sally (Jan 2, 2014)

Jos said:


> I thought jews held themselves to a higher standard than "backward Muslims"
> *Ariel in death, will be among equals though*
> Inferno (Dante) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



The bottom line, Joey, is that you Jew haters are having some sort of holiday over Sharon's impending demise while your friends are busy murdering  so many innocent people while you are having fun posting about Sharon.  Joey probably admires that Muslim fascist slob Arafat although he will never let on about this.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

We need a movie.


Danteworlds


----------



## Sally (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We need a movie.
> 
> 
> Danteworlds



Yeah, imagine if a documentary was shown here in the movie theaters all over the U.S. showing each incident where your friends have been busily murdering Christians, not only in the Middle East, but in Southeast Asia and Africa too.  Imagine what they would think of Mrs. Sherri's friends if they became aware of the millions of innocent Christians who were murdered just because of their religious beliefs.


----------



## Jos (Jan 2, 2014)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > We need a movie.
> ...



If you knew would you condemn?


> Holodomor proves it once again: Jews were amongst the greatest mass murderers of all time





> It all begun in 1917: "Every ordinary Russian faced a Jew as his judge and as his exe-cutioner. Where ever the Russian went, he met a Jew in a superior position to him." (Sonja Margolina, "Das Ende der Lügen" The End of the Lies, Siedler Publishing House, Berlin 1992, page 60) "The Bolshevik Revolution in Russia was the work of Jewish planning and Jewish dissatisfaction. Our Plan is to have a New World Order. What worked so wonderfully in Russia is going to become Reality for the whole world." (The American Hebrew Magazine, New York, Sep. 10, 1920) More than 50 Million people were murdered during this era under Jewish commissars. However, when nowadays timid Goyim try to bring these crimes, universally unique, to justice, Jews squeal "this is unfair, it incites inter-ethnic hatred."


national journal: Jews were amongst the greatest mass murderers of all time
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holodomor


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Time for Sharon to burn?



Presuming to know the state of another's soul?  How arrogant - and how foolish.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ariel Sharon
> 
> 
> An AP report of 15 September 1982. "Defence Minister Ariel Sharon, in a statement, tied the killing [of the Phalangist leader Gemayel] to the PLO, saying: "It symbolises the terrorist murderousness of the PLO terrorist organisations and their supporters."
> ...



The sherrithing's supply of slanderous lies appears to be endless......


----------



## Jos (Jan 2, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Ariel Sharon
> ...



And Maggi links to "Non-slanderous" counter claims appears to be zero


----------



## Sally (Jan 2, 2014)

Jos said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Joey, Joey, just whom do you think you are fooling here?  Anyone with brains can quickly figure out that here on a Middle East forum, all you are interested in is focusing on israel and the Jews and you have no interest in whom your Muslim  friends are killing.    Say, maybe Joey, since he has brought up the Russians, can tell us how he is going to bring about that Stalin was actually a Jew even though Stalin wasn't.  I think Joey is anxiously awaiting the Muslim Caliphate to take over the entire world since he apparently is not interested in whom his fellow Muslims are murdering these days.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 2, 2014)

From the non-Wiki site that Jossy referenced:

Adolf Hitler's glorious men "were the bravest of the brave"

There's a great deal more along the same lines....  Just another nasty Nazi-wannabe thing.


----------



## Jos (Jan 2, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> From the non-Wiki site that Jossy referenced:
> 
> Adolf Hitler's glorious men "were the bravest of the brave"
> 
> There's a great deal more along the same lines....  Just another nasty Nazi-wannabe thing.



What you left out was.......





> Those who traffic in the Holocaust are neither brave nor honourable. Just low and greedy." The following article was published in the renowned and oldest British political magazine The Spectator:


Adolf Hitler's glorious men "were the bravest of the brave"


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 2, 2014)

Jos said:


> This thread is about the impending death of Ariel (The Butcher of Sabra and Shatilla)Sharon
> "ignorant fat nazi"



Sharon did not order or permit what happened.  He did not realize the depth of Hobeika's personal hatred went or how well armed and intrenched the palestinians were.  He expected the men to be disciplined and to route out the fighters so they could be processed out of the country.  No one expected the palestinians to booby trap their own homes and family.
Sharon certainly did not know some of the men picked by Hobeika would be on drugs. 
I doubt any of those picked by Hobeika knew he was responsible for the assassination and not the palestininans.  They had after all kidnapped and tortured Bashir as a teen.
Blaming Sharon is just regurgitating old rhetoric without knowledge of the facts.  Facts that did not come out till after the kahan commission.
Sharon was guilty only of not having clairvoyance and anticipating what Hobeika would do.
Thirty years and still it seems so little is know.  The lies however spread faster than wild fire.  The truth still is hidden in shadows.
Even the trial in the US did not wipe away the libels spread.  Haters believe only what they want regardless of the truth.  Thy think only Israel could want palestinians blood?  They don't want to believe that palestinians might have brought on such a tragedy?  They ignore what palestinians did to Lebanon, or the carnage they inflicted.  Haters do not know that Israelis could not enter the camps.  
Israelis trying to see into the camps from the Kuwait Embassy knew only that gun battles had been ongoing from the area near the hospital.  Between the tall buildings and narrow streets in the camps nothing could be seen.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Sharon deliberately opened the doors of the refugee camps for the express purpose of allowing the Phalange to enter and massacre the residents , after inciting them to violence.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Ariel Sharon
> ...



I provided sources to prove what I wrote is true.

Deal with it, Zionist.


----------



## Sally (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




Can you possibly deal with the fact that your beloved Arafat with his gang were the ones who initially started this by murdering those Christians at Damour?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2014)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...




Sally      pay attention to whom you are addressing your comments.    Isa respecters 
ENJOY the fact that their  "men"  (ie the males of their creed)-----mutilate and rape and 
murder little girls ------and little boys  just as much as they enjoy the torture mutilation 
of adults.       The most interesting aspect of the isa-respect branch of meccaist filth ---
is the fact that they blame sharon for that which   maronite christians actually did.   
I will explain.      Isa-respecters do not like maronite christians but do not wish 
to  SAY SO------because they are----lately DEPERATELY tyring to curry favor with 
their own-----the pro-meccaist filth members who also claim to be "christian'.    
It is a bit like the  shiite/sunni divide.    ---------sometimes even some of them pretend 
not to hate each other for political reasons..     

One of the most interesting aspects of meccaist filth is their FIRM BELIEF  that what 
they do simply cannot come BACK at them.     It is a phenomenon very similar to the 
phenomenon of a german neighbor of my childhood       He railed INDIGNANTLY 
against the  bombing of Berlin  1945------as if what Germany did,   it did under 
protection of IMMUNITY.       Way back in the early 70s ---I had conversations with 
south east asian muslims about their  techniques in which  "civilians"   were engaged in 
acts of terrorism.    They claimed that the fact that the terrorists were civilians ----something 
like  "freelancers"------no country or group could be blamed for the  filth in the name of 
  isa/allah.         When I commented-----"any country or group could do the same"------
  invariably they just shook their heads and giggled...


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




Doors?  You have no idea what you are talking about.
Sharon wanted the fighters out of the camps.  Most were found and taken to the race tract not killed.
Sharon did not plan or want a massacre.  Sharon did not know Hobeika's personal history with the palestinians.
You have no idea of the killing by those palestinians on their own people.  What they did, what they were capable of.  They probably expect Israelis to enter, but not even the Lebanese army could enter the camps.
Considering how well armed and intrenched the fighters were in the camps, it was a wonder more did not die.
It was hastily planned during a funeral but Hobeika would likely have entered with or without Sharon's intent of getting the fighters out of the camps.  Arafat was supposed to take all the fighters out of the country with him, he violated the agreement.  
It did not take long for fighters from other camps  to replace those in Beirut, only it was the syrians and Amal that massacred thousands.  Still only Sharon is even blamed, and never the palestinians for bringing it on themselves.
The blood they shed, but they are the perpetual victims?  You really have blinded yourself to the truth.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Sharon let the Phalangists fighters into the camps.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

A Preventable Massacre

ON the night of Sept. 16, 1982, the Israeli military allowed a right-wing Lebanese militia to enter two Palestinian refugee camps in Beirut. In the ensuing three-day rampage, the militia, linked to the Maronite Christian Phalange Party, raped, killed and dismembered at least 800 civilians, while Israeli flares illuminated the camps&#8217; narrow and darkened alleyways. Nearly all of the dead were women, children and elderly men.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2012/09/17/opinion/a-preventable-massacre.html


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

After four months of testimony and deliberation, the Israeli commission last week delivered its report on the Beirut massacre, and it proved to be a stinging indictment of Defense Minister Ariel Sharon and several military officials, concluding that they shared an 'indirect' responsibility for what happened in the Beirut camps. The report assigned only a 'certain degree' of blame to Prime Minister Menachem Begin, but it recommended that Sharon either resign or be dismissed.**
From*The Verdict Is Guilty*
By William E. Smith*
Feb. 21, 1983*
http://content.time.com/time/archive/collections/0,21428,c_ariel_sharon,00.shtmlThe Verdict Is Guilty: An Israeli commission and the Beirut massacre

By William E. Smith	Monday, Feb. 21, 1983


The Verdict Is Guilty: An Israeli commission and the Beirut massacre - TIME


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> After four months of testimony and deliberation, the Israeli commission last week delivered its report on the Beirut massacre, and it proved to be a stinging indictment of Defense Minister Ariel Sharon and several military officials, concluding that they shared an 'indirect' responsibility for what happened in the Beirut camps. The report assigned only a 'certain degree' of blame to Prime Minister Menachem Begin, but it recommended that Sharon either resign or be dismissed.**
> From*The Verdict Is Guilty*
> By William E. Smith*
> Feb. 21, 1983*
> ...





RIGHT!!!!     sherri dear------whilst you and yours are lauding and kissing animals 
that slit the throats of infants------the Israeli military court held  SHARON responsible for 
NOT INTERFERING  in a massacre which took place on enemy soil-----in which the 
partys  to the massacre were NOT ISRAELI SOLDIERS-------but  Lebanese christians vs 
muslims.        I doubt that even the USA military would reach so high a level of 
ethical responsibility.     In fact-----a military leader who put his own soldiers at RISK---
by ordering them to interfere in   DOMESTIC FIGHT   on enemy soil ------would likely 
be court martialed FOR SO DOING.     Imagine if a bunch of shiites and sunnis 
started killing each other in   KARACHI-------and some US GENERAL  ordered our 
boys to JUMP INTO THE FRAY         Even if some of the sunnis were on "our side"---
and the shiites were generally not---------it would not happen.     Imagine if 
some american boys DIED   protecting shiites from sunnis in Karachi.     I can 
well imagine what would happen -------IT WOULD BE A GIANT SCANDAL

I was navy------navy captains have lost their commissions for less-----they have 
even ended up in jail for less


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A Preventable Massacre
> 
> ON the night of Sept. 16, 1982, the Israeli military allowed a right-wing Lebanese militia to enter two Palestinian refugee camps in Beirut. In the ensuing three-day rampage, the militia, linked to the Maronite Christian Phalange Party, raped, killed and dismembered at least 800 civilians, while Israeli flares illuminated the camps narrow and darkened alleyways. Nearly all of the dead were women, children and elderly men.
> 
> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2012/09/17/opinion/a-preventable-massacre.html



Mass graves were necessary to prevent disease in the warm weather.  Palestinians tried to inflate the count.  Count was less that 500.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sharon deliberately opened the doors of the refugee camps for the express purpose of allowing the Phalange to enter and massacre the residents , after inciting them to violence.



The whore for HAMAS imagines that she's seen Sharon's fingerprints on those doors, one supposes:  she's got all kinds of delusions, hasn't she?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > A Preventable Massacre
> ...





The phrase    "THE ISRAELI MILITARY ALLOWED A RIGHT WING LEBANESE 
MILITIA TO ENTER TWO PALESTINIAN REFUGEE CAMPS IN BEIRUT"----interests 
me         Was the Israeli military the gate keepers of that camp?------did the INVITE 
the Lebanese militia in?       Did it go something like this >>

   A Lebanese guy calls out to a jew at the door.    "hey, jew----lets us in ----
   we are angry  Lebanese who want to murder people in there"----the jews 
   says    "SURE---right this way"---opens the gates.....        ???

I have a problem with the way the statement is worded-----are those palestinian 
refugee camps LOCKED UP AND CONTROLLED BY JEWS?

So far all the articles I have read referring to   PREVENTABLE MASSACRE----
make little sense.      They assume that  SHARON was supposed to know that 
a bunch of Lebanese people would do to palestinian  "refugees".     I have 
known lots of Lebanese people.      Christians,  Muslims,  and a few Jews----
here in the USA.       LOTS lived in the area in which I grew up.    I had 
no idea that they were all out to murder each other.    It does not happen 
here in in the USA------PAUL ANKA  was  (or is) Lebanese.    Danny Thomas 
was Lebanese.  -----a college friend of mine---HINDU--his roommate was 
Lebanese.     The green grocer in my neighborhood was Lebanese---NO VIOLENCE 
AT ALL.      For how long have Lebanese been murdering each other?----
oh yes----When I was a kid  LEBANON was held up as a land of PEACEFUL 
COEXISTENCE between christians and muslims----a  PARAGON!!!    
Did sharon  TELL THEM TO KILL EACH OTHER  just like the zionists are telling 
syrians to kill each other today?

Annother point.    I live in an area with lots of  jews and 
muslims and hindus.     In case of sectarian violence between---as 
an example    HINDUS AND JEWS-----would the local muslims be held 
responsible?     We have christians here too..     Lets say some 
nazi elements  (the kind that call themselves christians)   would attack 
jews------would the local muslims be held responsible?


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 2, 2014)

At Bashir's funeral, It was agreed that Hebeika and a hand picked group of his men would enter the camps and bring the fighters still there out so they could be processed to leave the country.
Sharon did not anticipate that They would try to exact some bit of vengence against the remaining palestinians fighters or the refugees.
Sharon through them trained soldiers that could follow orders.  Amid his curses I believe he referred to them a chocolate soldiers when he was awaken and told of the fighting going on inside.  Still Israelis could not enter the camps. 
Those under Mashaalani were the most brutal, but they had been given drugs to make them less impervious to the fatigue ans bloodshed.
It was a vipers nest that needed to be cleaned out.
It was afterwards that the assassination was found to be of syrian origin, with assistance from Hobeika.  Found out also a previous attempt that took the life of Bashir's daughter was also planned by Hobeika.  Eventually he was assassinated by a Syrian/Hezbullah car bomb.  Couldn't have him called to French court and testify against Syria.  To say that Lebanon was a mess thanks to palestinians, syrians, warring feudal factions, drug and weapons trade is a minor understatement.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Baby killer Sharon had a plan for a massacre of civilians in Sabra and Shatila and he carried out his plan.

SATAN'S  boy carrying out  his father's work.


----------



## Sally (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Baby killer Sharon had a plan for a massacre of civilians in Sabra and Shatila and he carried out his plan.
> 
> SATAN'S  boy carrying out  his father's work.




Now how would you know that, Mrs. Sherri?  Did the Devil tell you this at coffee this morning?  Perhaps the Devil's boy, your beloved Arafat, was carrying out the Devil's work.  After all, if he and his gang didn't rape and murder thousands of Christian Lebanese at Damour, the Christian wouldn't have wanted to take their revenge in the camps.  Isn't it strange that someone who claims she is a good Christian is not interested in what happened to those unfortunate Christians at Damour?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Sharon left dead children everywhere he went, Sabra, Shatila, Palestine. 

A man apparently born to kill the child and commit war crimes. 

War criminals will be war criminals.


----------



## Sally (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sharon left dead children everywhere he went, Sabra, Shatila, Palestine.
> 
> A man apparently born to kill the child and commit war crimes.
> 
> War criminals will be war criminals.



Your friends have left dead children in many places in the world, such as the over 11,000 dead children in Syria.  Your friends apparently were born to kill children as well as adults and, of course, a person like you doesn't consider what you friends have done a crime.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Baby killer Sharon had a plan for a massacre of civilians in Sabra and Shatila and he carried out his plan.
> 
> SATAN'S  boy carrying out  his father's work.




you exhibit a  REAL example of  PROJECTION,  sherri.    It is YOUR kith and kin who kill 
babies and you and yours who dance on their dead bodies----Just today your fellow 
filth CELEBRATE  their heroes-----those who slit the throats of infants.     Your indulgence 
in this particular ego defense has been stimulated by the fact that  Sharon faced censure 
merely because he could not stop OTHERS from doing what you and yours so enjoy---
mutilation and massacre.     Try to accept the facts of your filth,  sherri-----hope that some 
day you and yours will join civilization.       "SATAN"  is a hebrew word----hebrew is the 
only extant INDIGENOUS language of palestine----even  if you consider ALL OF THE 
HERODOTUS version of  'palestine'-----which includes syria and ---and parts of lebanon, 
sinai,  and  jordan. -----still    HEBREW is the only extant indigenous language of 
ALL OF THAT LARGE AREA ONCE CALLED   "PALESTINA"  by a greek of little consquence. 
In any case you do not understand the meaning of the word   SATAN and never will.----
it is well beyond you. ------it is not your fairy tale   "KING OF THE UNDERWORLD"   bs.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 2, 2014)

Hobeika was doing Assad Hardane's bidding, not Sharon's.  Your blaming Israel for the desires of Syria.
Syria has killed ten times more palestinians than Israel in more than 65yrs of conflict.  All you see is Israel to blame for everything.  The arabs denied the palestinians a state.  They allowed people like the mufti to incite violence throughout the region, and the world.  It does not matter that the ottoman and Feisal welcomed the jews to return to their homeland.  That Israel was attacked within minutes of the mandate ending and Israel's independence.  That arab declared war on Israel from the UN.
I don't even think you really care about the palestinians, only perpetuating the lies and violence against Israel.

Israel is not the problem, people like you are.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

We all know who Sharon was by the trail of dead children he left everywhere he went.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Hobeika was doing Assad Hardane's bidding, not Sharon's.  Your blaming Israel for the desires of Syria.
> Syria has killed ten times more palestinians than Israel in more than 65yrs of conflict.  All you see is Israel to blame for everything.  The arabs denied the palestinians a state.  They allowed people like the mufti to incite violence throughout the region, and the world.  It does not matter that the ottoman and Feisal welcomed the jews to return to their homeland.  That Israel was attacked within minutes of the mandate ending and Israel's independence.  That arab declared war on Israel from the UN.
> I don't even think you really care about the palestinians, only perpetuating the lies and violence against Israel.
> 
> Israel is not the problem, people like you are.



I blame Sharon for what he did, his role that he played in the killings of  innocent civilians in Sabra and Shatila camps and in Palestine.

The thread topic is Sharon.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We all know who Sharon was by the trail of dead children he left everywhere he went.




  Compared to that which you and your kith and kin call    "a man" -----Ariel Sharon 
  is a   SAINT---------now return to your rapist pig----isa-respecter


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

31 Years After the Massacre at Sabra-Shatila » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names

Here is another article addressing Sabra and Shatila.

"Each year, during the third week of September, Lebanon and this region, as well as international supporters, pause to reflect upon and commemorate the victims one of the twentieth century&#8217;s most horrific and cynical crimes perpetrated by a member state of the United Nations. The Sabra-Shatila massacre took place September 16-19th*in Beirut, a well-documented 48 hours of slaughter that saw the Shatila Palestinian refugee camp surrounded and sealed off by the occupying Israeli army, whose intent was to block and force back inside the killing field anyone seeking to escape the predicted orgy of butchery*(see Bayan al Hout, Sabra and Shatila September 1982, Pluto Press). Under a sky illuminated by night flares, and within close earshot of the screams emerging from the horror, IDF commanders sat perched above the camp watching through binoculars as if at a coliseum sporting event, looking down, occasionally pointing, monitoring the killers through line- of-sight as well as by radio contact. The victims were a defenseless civilian population. The instrument used to kill them? A drug, alcohol, and hate-filled militia which had been provided abundant aid and assistance, including a bulldozer to bury evidence of its crimes. Israel, whose continued occupation of Palestine is possible only because of arms, funding and diplomatic cover from the United States, and despite its accelerating pariah status, has largely escaped international legal accountability for its crimes at Sabra-Shatila, even though universally condemned for the carnage it organized and oversaw there."

And the article addresses an annual march in Lebanon, from Ghobeiry Municipality Cultural Center, located across from Shatila camp, to the cemetery off Rue Sabra where nearly 1100 Sabra-Shatila massacre martyrs were hastily buried on Sunday, September 20, 1982. As witnessed and reported by the late American journalist Janet Lee Stevens, the corpses, of mainly women and children, were in a state of rapid decomposition due to the hot weather and piled into a mass grave. The site later became a garbage dump, and then a football field, until the Hezbollah led Ghobeiry Municipality insisted on its sanctity, cleaning up the area and planting some shrubs, while Europeans donated a rose ga

Positive developments are also discussed in this article, as it is pointed out that the culture and era of international sanctions to dismantle the apartheid Zionist regime is rapidly spreading and gaining momentum. Two initiatives we see  are the BDS movement and the EU sanctions. Now, that is something to smile about, every day takes us one day closer to the end of the Zionist Regime carrying out her atrocities in Palestine. 

31 Years After the Massacre at Sabra-Shatila » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > We all know who Sharon was by the trail of dead children he left everywhere he went.
> ...



Focus, the thread topic is Sharon.

I have not killed anyone.

The same cannot be said for Sharon, the Butcher of Sabra and Shatila


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Death watch for Israeli 'Butcher of Sabra & Shatila'

See more at: Death watch for Israeli 'Butcher of Sabra & Shatila'

Former Zionist regime&#8217;s Prime Minister Ariel Sharon, dubbed as butcher of Sabra and Shatila refugee camps&#8217; massacre, has deteriorated to a "life threatening" condition after suffering kidney malfunction, Israel Radio reported on Wednesday. - See more at: Death watch for Israeli 'Butcher of Sabra & Shatila'

Death watch for Israeli 'Butcher of Sabra & Shatila'


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 2, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > We all know who Sharon was by the trail of dead children he left everywhere he went.
> ...



affective general but I wouldn't call any man of war a saint.  Rape was not a weapon used by Israelis.  Israel has been called racist for not using rape, now that was a laugh.  Arab use of rape is widely documented over the centuries.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Hobeika was doing Assad Hardane's bidding, not Sharon's.  Your blaming Israel for the desires of Syria.
> ...


So you blame Sharon for Christian Lebanese killing Palestinians in revenge for the over 100,000 Lebanese Christians slaughtered by Palestinian savage animals?  How interesting.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 2, 2014)

Funny, I have never met a professed "Christian" that exhibits such qualities that mimic typical Islamist mentality as Sherri. 

Yup. You sure have us fooled.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

What Sharon Did

Ariel Sharon's long, brutal career.

The article addresses the 1983*Kahane Commission Report, which investigated the filthy pogrom at the*Sabra and Shatila camps*in Beirut and which recommended that the prime minister consider removing Sharon from office. 

The article points out Noam Chomsky's mordantly brilliant critique of that report, in his book*Fateful Triangle, which disputed the commission's finding of "indirect responsibility" and showed that Sharon hadbeen the effective and conscious author of the massacre.

"The events of 1982&#8212;the Israeli invasion of Lebanon being one of the most disastrous as well as the most gruesome operations in recent history&#8212;did not come as much of a surprise to those who had followed Sharon's career. A notorious unit under his command had been responsible for the mass slaughter of the inhabitants of Qibya, a village in the then-Jordanian West Bank, in 1953. He had gone on to be one of the most promiscuous participants in the lawless attack on Egypt, in collusion with the most reactionary circles in Britain and France, in October of 1956. After 1967, he was a particularly brutal enforcer of the 
occupation in Gaza."


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 2, 2014)

Palestinians using Lebanon to wage war on Israel was not provoking an Israeli response?
Palestinians had not right to wage war on Israel fro Lebanon.  No right to invade and kill Israeli or to kidnap and hijack or use refugee camps to train international terrorists or kill Lebanon that opposed their illegal activities.
As for Israelis invading?  Lebanese were throwing rice and flowers before the Israeli soldiers.  Singing songs and offering them food and water along the procession.  

Lebanon had an agreement with Israel, except that Syria prevented it from being ratified.  Lebanon was not at war with Israel, the syrians and palestinians were.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

The topic is Sharon and what he did.

There is no justification for what he did, in Lebanon or Palestine, killing 20000 in Beirut, opening the doors of Sabra and Shatila to perpetrate/ allow a massacre, crimes in Palestine.


----------



## Sally (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The topic is Sharon and what he did.
> 
> There is no justification for what he did, in Lebanon or Palestine, killing 20000 in Beirut, opening the doors of Sabra and Shatila to perpetrate/ allow a massacre, crimes in Palestine.




There is no justificatioin for what you beloved Arafat and his gang did to the Christians in Damour, just as there is no justification for what your friends are doing to the Christians in the Middle East up to this day.  Mrs. Sherri is so concerned with the Palestinians that she can't give a moment's thought to the thousands and thousands of innocent people her friends have murdered in the Middle East.  Her other beloved, Assad, is busy sending out his planes to bomb the people in Syria, and Mrs. Sherri is very quiet about this.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The topic is Sharon and what he did.
> 
> There is no justification for what he did, in Lebanon or Palestine, killing 20000 in Beirut, opening the doors of Sabra and Shatila to perpetrate/ allow a massacre, crimes in Palestine.



it was not even 7000 dead in the bieirut area and well over 70% of  those were syrian and palestinians, not Lebanese.

You give too much credit/blame to Israel with too little understanding of what was happening there at the time

Not even 20,000 killed in Lebanon during the the four months from Israel's entry let alone that many killed by Israel.  Like I said, you have no idea but can't see past your own hate.

This is really what you believe?  No wonder you are so confused.  You really need to find different propaganda sites.

Sabra had a number of roads going in and out next to a major road way between the hills of the president's palace, the airport, the sea and west Beirut.  Israel never crossed int the camps and only had two entrances with troops near by.  It was not for Israel to let or prevent Lebanese from access.  Sharon only expected the shabab to root out and round up the remaining fighters.  He had no control of Hobeika's orders or plans from Hardane.

Sharon did not control Hobeika, Mashaalani, Melco, Zouein, Asmar or any of those entering the camp.  The orders were if anything for the men not to run amuck.  Hobeika's orders were for extermination.

You're blaming the wrong people.  You don't even know the lay out of the camps or where anyone was situated.  You don't know those involved or the facts leading up to what happened.  But you are so certain of your hate.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What Sharon Did
> 
> Ariel Sharon's long, brutal career.
> 
> ...


Sherri tell us, who committed the "atrocities" in Sabra and Shatilla?  Was it the Israelis or was it the Christian Lebanese taking revenge on the Palestinians for what they had done many time to the Christians.

 You ever heard the expression "you reap what you sow"?  Why do Muslims and especially Palestinians think they can keep slaughtering innocent people without any consequences for their actions?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

20000 died in Israeli air strikes in Beirut alone.

Sharon and Israel are responsible for all of that carnage.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

SHARON'S RECORD : THE SHORT VERSION.

"Sharon's invasion of Lebanon in 1982 was responsible for some 20,000 Palestinian and Lebanese deaths. The Israelis bombed civilian populations at will. At Sabra and Shatila, he was responsible for the 1,962 massacred there. The killings took over 2 days. All killed were either elderly, women or children and included pregnant women. It is a fact that all those killed were civilians as the fighters had left for Tunis after receiving an assurance from the United States that if they left, the old men, women and children that stayed, would be protected (so much for American assurances).*

Sharon's Record : Short Version.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What Sharon Did
> 
> Ariel Sharon's long, brutal career.
> 
> ...





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncYK017-DQc]Ariel Sharon Kicked Ass 1967 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

He was a baby killing war criminal and Zionists kiss his ass and worship him because Zionists live and love to see Gentiles die. 

Zionism is killing and spreading destruction in Palestine and the Middle East. 

That is the face of Zionism,  the essence of Zionism.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> He was a baby killing war criminal and Zionists kiss his ass and worship him because Zionists live and love to see Gentiles die.
> 
> Zionism is killing and spreading destruction in Palestine and the Middle East.
> 
> That is the face of Zionism,  the essence of Zionism.



Why do the Arabs continually keep their brothers in prison camps? So they can be used as fodder for scum like you


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Palestinian refugees belong in Palestine,  that is their home. The refugees and their descendants shall never give up their lawful claim to Palestine.


----------



## Politico (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Exactly. Yet you keep bringing non Jewish shit into it. Take your own advice.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SHARON'S RECORD : THE SHORT VERSION.
> 
> "Sharon's invasion of Lebanon in 1982 was responsible for some 20,000 Palestinian and Lebanese deaths. The Israelis bombed civilian populations at will. At Sabra and Shatila, he was responsible for the 1,962 massacred there. The killings took over 2 days. All killed were either elderly, women or children and included pregnant women. It is a fact that all those killed were civilians as the fighters had left for Tunis after receiving an assurance from the United States that if they left, the old men, women and children that stayed, would be protected (so much for American assurances).*
> 
> Sharon's Record : Short Version.



You do realize, don't you, that some anonymous webstain is not any kind of an authoritative source for information?   And I suppose it escaped your notice that the 'author' of that rambling drivel is a raving lunatic - of course, by you that is described as 'kindred spirit'.........


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

​


Politico said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



What a Zionist perceives as my sins is what I call off topic non Jewish shit.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Response Post 109

ALL written in my source was true and I will prove it by backing what is written with more sources.

YOUR challenge which I am 100% convinced you will fail in is to prove any of those statements in my source I quoted are untrue. 

Bulldozer&#8217; Sharon fighting for his life

Sharon was also known for Israel's controversial 1982 invasion of Lebanon that left around 20,000 people dead.

.:Middle East Online:::.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT


Watch "Will the Sabra and Shatila massacre determine Ariel Sharon's legacy?" on YouTube

Sharon goes down in History as The Butcher of Sabra and Shatila!


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT
> 
> 
> Watch "Will the Sabra and Shatila massacre determine Ariel Sharon's legacy?" on YouTube
> ...




Sherri goes down in history as   SHE WHO WORSHIPS AND LICKS THE FEET OF THOSE 
WHO SLIT THE THROATS OF INFANTS IN THE NAME OF HER  "god"    isa/allah


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

More war crimes by Sharon:

"During the 1956 joint British, Israeli, and French invasion of the Suez Canal, Sharon and his lifelong collaborator in mass murder, Rafael Eytan,*carried out another horrific war crime: In three separate incidents, Sharon- and Eytan-led units murdered Egyptian prisoners of war, as well as civilian Sudanese workers who had been captured. All told, 273 unarmed prisoners were executed and dumped into mass graves. When the story broke, nearly 40 years later, in the Aug. 16, 1995 London*Daily Telegraph,*it nearly ruptured Israeli-Egyptian relations. This was less than three months before Sharon would bloody his hands once again, by orchestrating the assassination of Israeli Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin. Rabin, in Sharon's eyes, had committed the mistake of signing a peace treaty with Palestinian Authority President Yasser Arafat."

Ariel Sharon: Profile of an Unrepentant War Criminal


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT
> ...



Focus, the thread topic is Sharon.


----------



## Sally (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Can the readers just imagine the orgy that Mrs. Sherri and her Iranian gang are going to have when an old man finally passes away?  When the Ayatollah Khomeini passed away, they probably were mourning for an entire year.  I sure hope none of the church ladies decide to pass Mrs. Sherri's home when the orgy is going on.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> ...



What the sherriturd calls something bears no relationship to reality.  After all, the sherrithing claims to be a 'person of conscience' .........


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Sherri does not defend Israel's killings of children like MHunterB does.


----------



## Sally (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sherri does not defend Israel's killings of children like MBHunter does.




Mrs. Sherri, while posting on a Middle East forum, is strangely quietly about the killings of children done by her friends all over the Muslim world.  However, like a crazed parrot or a robot with a tape shoved in a slot on the body, she can't restrain herself from lying about the IDF purposely targeting children.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Fatalities | B'Tselem

Fatalities | B'Tselem

Btslem lists each child Israel kills and each person, by name, and details how Israel killed each one.

The numbers of dead documented by Btslem approach 7000, one list. (I think numbers killed since First Intifada commenced exceed 8000) 

Most were not proper targets for Israel to target and kill as Israel killed them.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Fatalities | B'Tselem
> 
> Fatalities | B'Tselem
> 
> ...




Whether or not persons killed in collateral damage in war died as a result of 
an improper act is a matter for  a court----not the opinon of an interest group 
or a jihado fascist pig.      Especially not  a jihado  pig which worships her fellows 
who slit the throats of jewish infants or a jihado fascist pig which does not comprehend 
the term  "target"        Lots of deaths are documented.     I have seen lots and lots 
of dead children ----in my town ----in peace time-----victims of stray bullets----
MOST of those stray bullets came from really evil people----some from cops---
some were accidental-------IN MOST CASES they are not targeted----even the criminals 
were not targeting the children who died as a result of their stray bullets   -----
dead children and moms lying on the emergency room floor---screaming ---happen 
even in the USA .    PIGS WITH AN AGENDA OF FILTH---like to use such events for 
their own ambitions.    Such pigs are disgusting.     An interesting point.     In the course 
of my own life-----I have heard stories of "dead fathers"    who somehow died as a result 
of  "mom was cleaning the gun" ------most of the fathers so described were alcoholics. 
I that anecdotal thingy not interesting?      As far as I know-----none of the gun 
cleaning moms went to jail--------but that sort of stuff did not happen in my town---
it happened in your "neck of the woods"   (for the record---not all of the people who 
I saw dead of stray bullet-----were children----more were adults)     All are documented


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sherri does not defend Israel's killings of children like MHunterB does.



Enjoying your l'il straw dollies, there, sherriKKKins?   Since when is not buying the extremist propaganda and lies you continually spout 'defending killing of children'.

I doubt anyone with a double-digit IQ trusts the sherrithing's 'judgement' on the topic:  after all, it insisted that another poster saying  "we lost the baby" meant that that poster had gotten an abortion.  The sherrithing also took it upon itself to decide that the world was 'a better and a safer place' after the Fogel children were murdered.   

None of that suggests that the sherriturd is able to make accurate judgements, does it?


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestinian refugees belong in Palestine,  that is their home. The refugees and their descendants shall never give up their lawful claim to Palestine.



I've never asked for that:  I'd be happy if they just stopped trying to push their illegal and immoral 'claim' to the State of Israel.

Lawful claims don't bother me - like the lawful claims that close to a million people (AND their descendants!) have against the various Arab League nations which conspired to beggar and eject them.

I believe that ALL the refugees should be compensated for what was taken from them, if it's not practical - or their choice - to return their former homes.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

They have a right to return to their homes.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> They have a right to return to their homes.



"Squatters rights" doesn't give arabs an endowment to the land. Neither does islamist _waqf_.

Sorry, Mahmoud. You're the perpetual loser.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

They were forced from their homes unlawfully , most in 1948, some later, and have a right recognized by international law to return.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part II: 1947-1977 (30 June 1979)

ISRAEL agreed to allow them to return, in exchange for being admitted into the UN, as a UN member, in 1949.

Israel also agreed to allow an Arab  State to be formed in the area set aside for it by the UN Partition Resolution.

The world awaits Israel to abide by her obligations under international law.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> They have a right to return to their homes.


So that's why they were in Lebanon acting as the worst butchers of Lebanese Christians, killing over a 100,000 Lebanese Christian babies? 

Interesting savages you support.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> They were forced from their homes unlawfully , most in 1948, some later, and have a right recognized by international law to return.



Arabs told them to leave


----------



## Politico (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> ...



No one is perceiving anything. They just want you to shut your racist bigot trap.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > They were forced from their homes unlawfully , most in 1948, some later, and have a right recognized by international law to return.
> ...



That is the hasbara lie spewed by Zionists like yourself.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Politico said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...



Friend, we still have free speech despite Zionists desire to ban all criticism of Israel.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > They have a right to return to their homes.
> ...



Never happened.

More Hasbara lies spewed by a Zionist.

Zionists are the world's number one barbarians, over 65 years of barbarism.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part II: 1947-1977 (30 June 1979)
> 
> ISRAEL agreed to allow them to return, in exchange for being admitted into the UN, as a UN member, in 1949.
> 
> ...



This is from UNISPAL document:

The document states Israel joined the United Nations on May 11, 1949.  And in a statement to the Political Committee, the Israeli representative declared Israel would observe the principles of the UN Charter, and would implement its resolutions. The document states Israel was the only State to have achieved statehood and received territory also through an act of the United Nations.

I further read:  "The preamble of the resolution admitting Israel to United Nations membership specifically referred to Israel's undertakings to implement General Assembly resolutions 181 (II) and 194 (III), the two resolutions that formed the centre of the Palestine issue in the United Nations: "Having received the report of the Security Council on the application of Israel for membership in the United Nations, "Noting that in the judgement of the Security Council, Israel is a peace-loving State and is able and willing to carry out the obligations contained in the Charter, "Noting that the Security Council has recommended to the General Assembly that it admit Israel to membership in the United Nations, "Noting furthermore the declaration by the State of Israel that it 'unreservedly accepts the obligations of the United Nations Charter and undertakes to honour them from the day when it becomes a Member of the United Nations', "Recalling its resolutions of 29 November 1947 and 11 December 1948 and taking note of the declarations and explanations made by the representative of the Government of Israel before the ad hoc Political Committee in respect of the implementation of the said resolutions, "The General Assembly, "Acting in discharge of its functions under Article 4 of the Charter and rule 125 of its rules of procedure, "1. Decides that Israel is a peace-loving State which accepts the obligations contained in the Charter and is able and willing to carry out those obligations; "2. Decides to admit Israel to membership in the United Nations." 

See more at: The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part II: 1947-1977 (30 June 1979)

Israel expressly represented to the UN she would abide by UN Resolutions 181 (II) and 194 (III).

General Assembly resolutions 181 (II) was the resolution authorizing the creation of  Israel and the yet non-existent Palestinian Arab State which also set borders for each state and 194 (III), preserved the right of return of Palestinian refugees wishing to return to their homes.

We see Israel's express acknowledgement of the continuing existence of a Palestinian Arab entity.

But for these representations, Israel would not have been admitted into the UN as a UN member. Her first application for membership had been rejected.


----------



## Sally (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




I once had a friend whose son was suffering from schizophrenia, and he told me on one occasion that he spoke to cars.  I asked him if they spoke back to him, and he said yes.  I wonder what object  Mrs. Sherri speaks to and what the object tells her back.  One thing we are sure of is that the object or voices in her head don't tell her that her barbaric friends have murdered in the millions.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




filthy isa-respecting baby murdering pigs never admit their crimes.      The isa-respecting 
pigs of nuremburg pleaded  "not guilty"  too. .     Interestingly ----zionists never comitted 
a genocide in all their over 3000 years of existence-----but in a short 1700 years----the 
isa respecting swine have murdered in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS AND COUNTING. 
I wonder how  many babies the isa-respecting dogs  mutilated and murdered in Syria today'----
Imagine     right there in the part of the erstwhile land some idiots call  "palestine"---
all because some greek guy decided that the only real people living in the area were 
the greeks. -------now the ISA-respecting swine are STILL MURDERING right there in 
"SYRIA/PALESTINA               An interesting factoid of history is that the  pig   ANTIOCHUS    was actually a greek syrian------ One of the 
reasons that   Herodotus named   Syria as part of  "PALESTINA"      I wonder if Sherri 
knows who  ANTIOCHUS was--------well----even she can google.    She would have liked
Antiochus 
----he liked to murder jewish babies.      According to the only records we have---
he used to tie new born jewish babies to their mothers and throw them, together-- off 
cliffs.      Time for you to light a candle in honor of  St Antiochus----sherri.   He has 
been dead a long time------FASTING in his honor will not release him


----------



## Sally (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




So pathetic, Mrs. Sherri.  Aris happens to know much, much more about what happened in that part of the world than you will ever know.  She doesn't have to read propaganda sites like you do.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 3, 2014)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...




Sally   don't knock a good thing-----  Sherri insists that my hubby is entitled to 
GO BACK and own the place in which his ancestors  lived---probably for some 2500 
years---------its ok with me------that place is  FLOATING ON OIL WELLS ----
thanks sherri         Sherri insists that JEWS OWN THE CITY OF MEDINA   ----we 
can start calling it    YATHRIB again        I wonder if there are oil wells in Yathrib----
does not matter------we can charge anyone interested in seeing the tomb of the 
rapist pig  -------and make hotels-----and casinos     etc etc


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Never happened??????

Yinal maytenak! How dare you say such a thing!

I have seen too many of the bodies, seen too many mutilations.  Tried to comfort and give dignity to the survivors of rape.  I heard all the righteous justification from the palestinians, the absolute crap, and I couldn't, I wouldn't help them as a liaison.

I know too well the barbarity, the unspeakable things they did.  Lebanon was not the first.  They felt they could do anything even the most depraved and illegal by any society in the cause of their rights to annihilate Israel and all those who supported them.  I've witnessed the worst of humanity and when I thought it could get no lower I have found myself sickeningly wrong.

Christians and Muslims too committed atrocities during the war, but the palestinians brought the violence with them to every country they went to.  Jordan threw Arafat out after offering him a position and PM, he incited a coup instead.  Arafat then tried similar tactics in Lebanon.  He was given refuge, he had not right to abuse Lebanon or use it for his own.

Too many of those bodies are burned into my memory to say their deaths did not happen.  No one that has not seen it could imagine what people could do to other human beings.

I happened.  It is still happening with car bombs and assassinations.  Till the foreign forces and their proxies leave it will not completely end.  Now Hezbullah is transferring syrian missiles into Lebanon.  More of other people's wars interfering in Lebanon.


----------



## Sally (Jan 3, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Aris, you have seen more than any of us will ever see, and the horrors are still burned in your memory.  However, Mrs. Sherri doesn't want to hear the truth and she will repeat her lies over and over.


----------



## Sally (Jan 3, 2014)

The last person here who should be complaining about Freedom of Speech is you, Mrs. Sherri.  You blabber on this forum day and night like a crazed person, posting more than anyone else, and no one is stopping you.  However, it is your friends who don't like Freedom of Speech as they want the UN to declare it criminal if anyone speaks out against Islam.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Link?

You make a claim, you back it up, or the conclusion is it is just one more Zionist hasbara lie.

1948, 750,000 Palestinians were ethnically cleansed from their home by Israel.

Under international law, they have the right to return.

But Israel refuses to abide by her obligations under international law and allow the refugees and their descendants to return.

You falsely accuse them of killing babies in Lebanon, I call those lies of a Zionist .

You expect a soul to buy your claims, prove they are true.

Where is your proof?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

I expect you killed a lot of babies yourself, if you were in the IDF. That is what they do, kill innocent civilians in Lebanon and Palestine.


----------



## Sally (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I expect you killed a lot of babies yourself, if you were in the IDF. That is what they do, kill innocent civilians in Lebanon and Palestine.




Please take your meds, Mrs. Sherri.  The voices in your head keep on whispering to you "dead babies, dead babies."  Tell the voice that it is your friends who are responsible for the murders of so many babies.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

One more time, Btselem lists the names of a whole lot of children Israel has killed in Palestine.

Any person can go to their website and read the name of each child Israelis killed and how each child was killed.

In Lebanon, in 1982 Israel killed about 20000 Lebanese, 40 % to 50% were children, so that is 8000 or more children killed in 1982 in Lebanon alone.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> One more time, Btselem lists the names of a whole lot of children Israel has killed in Palestine.
> 
> Any person can go to their website and read the name of each child Israelis killed and how each child was killed.
> 
> In Lebanon, in 1982 Israel killed about 20000 Lebanese, 40 % to 50% were children, so that is 8000 or more children killed in 1982 in Lebanon alone.



It really is a shame, Mahmoud, that Islamics have such little regard for the lives of their children.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 3, 2014)

Infidel Bloggers Alliance: Palestinians Killed 40,000 Christians In Lebanon In 1976

List of massacres in Lebanon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

DETAILS BY THE CITY OF WASHINGTON. - The Massacres in Lebanon. The Projected Attack on Messina. The Americans and the Prince. The North Atlantic Telegraph. Cession of the Bay Islands. American Slaves in England. From the Liverpool Post. Cruelty on Bo

ICT - Articles > PLO Policy towards the Christian Community during the Civil War in Lebanon

http://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9pvh6wipk1qzl9vfo1_1280.jpg

Incandescent Planet: While Not The "Whole Story," Israel Still Begs For Spotlight

THE WAR AGAINST ?SOUTH LEBANON ? SOUTH LEBANESE ARMY ? - ?????????? ?? ??????? - Lebanese In Israel


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Wikipedia link does not support your claim Palestinian refugees killed 100,000 Christian babies in Lebanon. 

It lists some massacres, prior to Sabra and Shatila,  but more Christians were doing the killing then being killed, and the total number of Christians killed was just a few thousand, not 100000 children.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Infidel Bloggers Alliance is a propaganda site, their article has no credibility.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

DETAILS BY THE CITY OF WASHINGTON.; The Massacres in Lebanon. The Projected Attack on Messina. The Americans and the Prince. The North Atlantic Telegraph. Cession of the Bay Islands. American Slaves in England. From the Liverpool Post. Cruelty on Board American Ships.Published: August 1, 1860

DETAILS BY THE CITY OF WASHINGTON. - The Massacres in Lebanon. The Projected Attack on Messina. The Americans and the Prince. The North Atlantic Telegraph. Cession of the Bay Islands. American Slaves in England. From the Liverpool Post. Cruelty on Bo

THIS article is from 1860 and discusses fighting between Christians and Druze, the Palestinian refugees were not even alive then.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> One more time, Btselem lists the names of a whole lot of children Israel has killed in Palestine.
> 
> Any person can go to their website and read the name of each child Israelis killed and how each child was killed.
> 
> In Lebanon, in 1982 Israel killed about 20000 Lebanese, 40 % to 50% were children, so that is 8000 or more children killed in 1982 in Lebanon alone.




Oh c'mon   sherri---  ONLY  "one more time"     Of course B'tselem lists names-----the B'tselem people are jews.      They do what they do and they accuse as MUCH as they 
wish------LEGALLY IN ISRAEL.        Amongst your kith and kin---persons who correctly 
cited the gross murder of two million armenians------that  two million-----not 20,000 dying 
in war------that's two million hands on murders of unarmed  civilians ----in GENOCIDE-----
ended up either with a knife in the back or in JAIL   under the  filth of the laws YOU ADVOCATE. 

Now try to cope-----Israel lists all the dead-------whilst your kith and kin dance upon 
hundreds of millions and  murder those who try to name them.------millions of child
victims of your kith and kin remain      NAMELESS because your kith and 
kin considered those vast piles of-----of children -----garbage.    Your kith and 
kin MEMORIZE  the words written by  nazi war criminals who considered it their 
PRIME DIRECTIVE to deny the filth they inflicted in the name of isa/allah---
the murder of tens of millions         You are doing an excellent job in the name of 
ARIBERT HEIM   and  AL HUSSEINI.     Are you still partying with your baby throat slasher 
friends?        how's it going?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

PLO Policy towards the Christian Community during the Civil War in Lebanon


ICT - Articles > PLO Policy towards the Christian Community during the Civil War in Lebanon

That article does not document Palestinian refugees killing 100000 babies in Lebanon either.

WHAT it addresses is a civil war in Lebanon.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

http://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9pvh6wipk1qzl9vfo1_1280.jpg

This source provided is a photo of I have no idea what.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

The serial killers*at Karantina*were Lebanese Christian Militias, the same types that did all that dirty work later at Sabra & Shatilla under Israeli supervision.* The Karantina Massacre resulted in the deaths of over 1,500 men, women, and children.

Estimates of the total civilian body count at Damour were about 584.* Yes, less than Sabra & Shatila.* But no less evil and utterly appalling.

Incandescent Planet: While Not The "Whole Story," Israel Still Begs For Spotlight

This source discusses massacres predating Sabra and Shatila. In one, 500 Christians were killed and in another Lebanese Christians killed 1500 Muslims.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Infidel Bloggers Alliance: Palestinians Killed 40,000 Christians In Lebanon In 1976
> 
> List of massacres in Lebanon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



None of these articles support your claim Palestinian refugees killed 100000 Christian babies in Lebanon.


----------



## Sally (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Infidel Bloggers Alliance: Palestinians Killed 40,000 Christians In Lebanon In 1976
> ...



I'm a little confused here.  Can you show us where anyone said that 100,000 Christian babies were killed?


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Infidel Bloggers Alliance: Palestinians Killed 40,000 Christians In Lebanon In 1976
> ...



PLO Palestinians


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 3, 2014)

gee     sherri is taking me back to my childhood.      Well---I read the stuff  AFTER THE FACT---
but her fellow worshippers of   ADOLF ABU ALI-----were already writing and disseminating 
 "HOLOCAUST DENIAL"    as my very own cousins were being shoved into lime pits by her 
  her kith and kin.   ----------and long after I heard about the Armenian genocide-----now 
  ----compliments of sherri------we got  MARONITE GENOCIDE DENIAL


----------



## Sally (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The serial killers*at Karantina*were Lebanese Christian Militias, the same types that did all that dirty work later at Sabra & Shatilla under Israeli supervision.* The Karantina Massacre resulted in the deaths of over 1,500 men, women, and children.
> 
> Estimates of the total civilian body count at Damour were about 584.* Yes, less than Sabra & Shatila.* But no less evil and utterly appalling.
> 
> ...



For someone who claims she is a good Christian, it is very, very strange that you are obsessed with the Palestinians who were killed, but not obsessed with the million Christians you friends have murdered such as in the Sudan and Nigeria.  Even now you appear to have no concern for all the Christians who have been killed in Syria.  By the way, can you tell us how the Israelis supervised in those two camps when they didn't even go into them?  Did they use walkie talkies to tell the Christians what to do?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Your sources do not support your claim.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

REPEATING lies does not make them true.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The serial killers*at Karantina*were Lebanese Christian Militias, the same types that did all that dirty work later at Sabra & Shatilla under Israeli supervision.* The Karantina Massacre resulted in the deaths of over 1,500 men, women, and children.
> ...



Most of the 20000 Sharon killed in Lebanon in 1982 were Lebanese civilians . Their lives matter too..


----------



## Sally (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Sharon didn't kill anyone.  How was he to know that the Lebanese Christians would seek revenge on the Palestinians who raped and murdered their relatives.  However, your friend Assad doesn't seem to have any problem at all killing Syrian citizens, and you are 100% behind him.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Speaking of rape.....

On Thursday, Sheikh Abd al-Rahman Ali al-Dala, aid to the chief mufti of Syria, who is loyal to President Bashar Assad, gave an interview to Sham FM, a radio station that supports Assad.

In the interview, Al-Dala said Syrian army soldiers have permission to "marry" unmarried and married women, sisters and mothers of the rebel fighters, without any official marriage agreement. He clarified that the rape is intended as a punishment for not reporting the rebels to the goverment forces.

In making his statement, the Sheikh placed his religious authority behind the rape of women and girls by soldiers, as part of their fight against the rebels.

According to testimony taken from captured soldiers and captains before they were put to death by rebels, rape has been employed as a common practice by the army, well before Al-Dala's official religious support was stated.

While particularly attractive women are reportedly brought to senior commanders, rape victims include religious muslim women dressed in face veils and full-body cloaks (niqab).

It must be noted that for their part, the rebels have publicized religious permission for their fighters to do as they please with women who fall into their hands. Rebels from Al Qaeda have also apparently have been forcing Syrian Druze communities to convert to Islam.

A study in November found that Syria was the fourth worst country in the Arab world in terms of women's rights. Egypt was found to be the worst.

Palestinians do it, egyptians do it, syrians do it........ Israeli soldier don't do it


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

The phrase "military disaster" does not refer to the killing of some 20,000 Lebanese and Palestinians in 1982, overwhelmingly civilians, the destruction of much of southern Lebanon and the capital city of Beirut, or the terrible atrocities carried out by Israeli troops through the mid-1980s; rather, to Israel's failure to impose the "new order" it had proclaimed for Lebanon, and its inability to maintain its occupation in full because of the casualties caused by unanticipated resistance ("terror"), forcing it back to its "security zone."

Having failed to elicit the desired PLO reaction, Israel simply manufactured a pretext for its long-planned invasion of June 1982, claiming that it was in retaliation for an attempt to assassinate the Israeli Ambassador to London; the attempt, as Israel was aware, was carried out by the terrorist Abu Nidal organization that had been at war with the PLO for years and did not so much as have an office in Lebanon.

"Limited War" in Lebanon, by Noam Chomsky

Sharon was in charge of the 1982 Lebanon operation.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Who cares?

The issue in this thread  is the Butcher of Sabra and Shatila, Ariel.Sharon and his savagery.

He left dead civilians everywhere he went. 20000 in Lebanon in 1982, and massacres pre 1948 Palestine and post 1948 Palestine.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Are you claiming rape in Syria today justifies Sharon's decades of baby killing?


----------



## Sally (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




Sharon wasn't even around when the Christians went into the camps for revenge.  However, your friend Butcher Assad has his Air Force drop bombs on Syrian civilians, and you don't even care.  Let's us not forget that your friends have murdered millions and millions of innocent people.  I know you don't care about all these innocent people because you can't blame Israel for their deaths.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 3, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...





OH GEE  aris-----my intro to the islamic mindset was circa  1970------during 
The PAKISTANI CIVIL WAR-------way back then----- WEST PAKISTANI KORANIC 
"SCHOLARS"     give the west pakistani  army similar rights in East Pakistan---
   and 1/4 million girls were raped.     
Reports back then were pregnant girls were  abandoned 
by their own families and comitting suicide in droves.    At that time
I was talking to Pakistanis ----young docs who were working in the 
hospital in which I had a little college time part time job----I was horrified 
and they blase'       I said something really dumb-----I said ---in reference 
to the girls being abandoned-----that the  MUSLIM CLERICS should step 
up and speak up for the girls.    (when I made that comment I did not 
know ithat it was the clerics who GRANTED the permission)----the angry 
response from the pakistani surgeon was   "YOU DON't UNDERSTAND 
MY CULTURE"       I was very young and he was damned right


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

I think Israeli soldiers sexually abusing Palestian children is pretty bad.

Watch "CNN: Israeli soldiers sexually abused Palestinian children" on YouTube


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



The issue is palestinians, the treatment of other groups in Lebanon, the syrians, abuse of muslims, murder, massacres, rape, retaliation.......... we have discussed all these and more.
You are hung up on the false idea of blaming Sharon for the actions of others, and failing to understand the motivation behind those actions, both of which had nothing to do with Sharon.
Amin was the one to suggest Hobeika and his men go into the camps.  It was done during the course of a funeral and carried out less than 12 hours later.  Not a lot of planning or prep.  It happening, but not at Sharon's orders or he would not have been as livid or curse the way he did when he found out.
You don't understand, you can't understand because you don't care to inform yourself of the history behind the events.  You are stuck on a handful of "incite"ful sites filling with propaganda just to your taste.  Just the right amount of Israeli hate and not too many facts or truth.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Sharon led the operations in Lebanon in 1982, that is why he is responsible for atrocities carried out in those operations.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

SILLY Sally,  focus, the thread is entitled Sharon.


----------



## Sally (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SILLY Sally,  focus, the thread is entitled Sharon.



Crazy Sherri, why not end this thread and let an old man die in peace.  No doubt you cried all over the place when one of your Muslim heroes died, such as the Ayatollah Khomeini.  Concentrate on the here and now and what your friends are doing to innocent people.  You seem to forget that over 115,000, both Christians and Muslims, have been killed now in Syrian alone and no doubt the numbers will keep climbing.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Israel was guarding Sabra and Shatila and they let Phalange enter and massacre residents . But for letting the Phalange in, the massacre would not have occurred . But that was just one of Sharon's war crimes, he was heading the 1982 invasion and unlawful Occupation of Lebanon and responsible for killing 20000 in Beirut in air strikes.


----------



## Sally (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



No General is a mind reader to know what will happen.  Did General Westmoreland know that the Mai Lai incident was going to occur?  Say, since you are posting on a Middle East forum, why not give us some of the atrocities which were committed by your friend Assad?  Even his father didn't seem to have any trouble committing atrocities either.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Sharon&#8217;s history offers a monochromatic record of moral corruption, with a documented record of war crimes going back to the early 1950s.

I read in this article that Sharon was born in 1928 and as a young man joined the Haganah, the underground military organization of Israel in its pre-state days. 

War crimes history begins in 1953. 

He was given command of Unit 101 in 1953,  whose mission is often described as that of retaliation against Arab attacks on Jewish villages. 

In fact, " Unit 101&#8242;s purpose was that of instilling terror by the infliction of discriminate, murderous violence not only on able bodied fighters but on the young, the old, the helpless."

Sharon was involved  in August of 1953 in an attack on the refugee camp of El-Bureig, south of Gaza. 

50 refugees are reported by one source as having been killed; other sources allege 15 or 20. 

Major-General Vagn Bennike, the UN commander, stated  &#8220;bombs were thrown&#8221; by Sharon&#8217;s men &#8220;through the windows of huts in which the refugees were sleeping and, as they fled, they were attacked by small arms and automatic weapons&#8221;.

In October of 1953 Sharon&#8217;s unit 101 attacked the Jordanian village Qibya, whose &#8220;stain&#8221; Israel&#8217;s foreign minister at the time, Moshe Sharett, confided to his diary &#8220;would stick to us and not be washed away for many years&#8221;. "He was wrong. Though even strongly pro-Israel commentators in the West compared it to Lidice, Qibya and Sharon&#8217;s role are scarcely evoked in the West today, least of all by journalists such as Deborah Sontag of the New York Times who recently wrote a whitewash of Sharon, describing him as &#8220;feisty&#8221;, or the
Washington Post&#8217;s man in Jerusalem who fondly invoked him after his fateful excursion to the Holy Places in Jerusalem as &#8220;the portly old warrior&#8221;."

Israeli historian Avi Shlaim describes the massacre: &#8220;Sharon&#8217;s order was to penetrate Qibya, blow up houses and inflict heavy casualties on its inhabitants. His success in carrying out the order surpassed all expectations. The full and macabre story of what happened at Qibya was
revealed only during the morning after the attack. The village had been reduced to rubble: forty-five houses had been blown up, and sixty-nine civilians, two thirds of them women and children, had been killed. Sharon and his men claimed that they believed that all the inhabitants had run away and that they had no idea that anyone was hiding inside the houses.&#8221;

The UN observer on the scene reached a different conclusion: &#8220;One story was repeated time after time: the bullet splintered door, the body sprawled across the threshhold, indicating that the inhabitants had been forced by heavy fire to stay inside until their homes were blown up over them.&#8221; The slaughter in Qibya was described contemporaneously in a letter to the president of the United Nations Security Council dated 16 October 1953 (S/3113) from the Envoy Extraordinary and Minister Plenipotentiary of Jordan to the United States. On 14 October 1953 at 9:30 at night, he wrote, Israeli troops launched a battalion-scale attack on the village of Qibya in the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan (at the time the West Bank was annexed to Jordan)."

The diplomat&#8217;s account is that Israeli forces entered the village and systematically murdered all occupants of houses, using automatic weapons, grenades and incendiaries. On October 14, the bodies of 42 Arab civilians were recovered; several more bodies were still under the wreckage. 

40 houses, the village school and a reservoir were destroyed. 

Quantities of unused explosives, bearing Israel army markings in Hebrew, were found in the village. At about 3 a.m., to cover their withdrawal, Israeli support troops had begun shelling the neighbouring villages of Budrus and Shuqba from positions in Israel.


The Crimes of Ariel Sharon » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Sally (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sharons history offers a monochromatic record of moral corruption, with a documented record of war crimes going back to the early 1950s.
> 
> I read in this article that Sharon was born in 1928 and as a young man joined the Haganah, the underground military organization of Israel in its pre-state days.
> 
> ...




Now since Mrs. Sherri has pulled up CouterPunch, she is going to do all the readers a favor and pull up articles where CounterPunch told about all the corruption in the Muslim world.  Surely they must have written about it and told the facts and named the names.  I just know that Mrs. Sherri will be happy with that assignment.  Could it be, though, that CounterPunch is not interested in the corruption in the Muslim world and is just interested in the Jews and Israel?  See if you can find anything from them, Mrs. Sherri, about corruption in the Muslim world that you can share with the readers.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Why not you stop excusing Israel's atrocities by always diverting the topic?

Why do you support Israel's crimes?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

War crimes in 1982 are discussed in this article,  as well

"As defense minister in Menachem Begin&#8217;s second government, Sharon was the commander who led the full dress 1982 assault on Lebanon, with the express design of destroying the PLO, driving as many Palestinians as possible to Jordan and making Lebanon a client state of Israel. It was a war plan that cost untold suffering, around 20,000 Palestinian and Lebanese lives, and also the deaths of over one thousand Israeli soldiers. The Israelis bombed civilian populations at will. Sharon also oversaw the infamous massacres at Sabra and Shatilla refugee camps. The Lebanese government counted 762 bodies recovered and a further 1,200 buried privately by relatives. However, the Middle East may have been spared worse, thanks to Menachem Begin. Just as the &#8217;82 war was getting under way, Sharon approached Begin, then Prime Minister, and suggested that Begin cede control over Israel&#8217;s nuclear trigger to him. Begin had just enough sense to refuse."

The Crimes of Ariel Sharon » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Sally (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




Why are you posting on a Middle East forum and never discuss the atrocities committed by your friends?  Why do you support the crimes of your friends?   After all, they have committed millions and millions of murders and are still committing them.  Since Mrs. Sherri is so in love with the Palestinians, has anyone seen her mention the thousands and thousands of Palestinians that the previous King of Jordan, with the help of the Pakistani Army, had murdered.  I guess since the previous King of Jordan wasn't a Jew, it was OK in Mrs. Sherri's eyes for him to kill the Palestinians.  If she was disgusted with what the previous King of Jordan did to the Palestinians, she would be pulling up article after article.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 3, 2014)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



He did have cause, they tried to over throw his government after making them jordanian citizens and offering Arafat the office of PM.

It was the PLO fighters that he threw out, not the regular refugees.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Israel prepares for death of ex-PM Sharon

Last updated: 12 hours ago

Israel prepares for death of ex-PM Sharon - Al Jazeera English

Should I wish his death to be sooner or later?

The longer he keeps breathing the more time we all have to discuss his voluminous war crimes.


----------



## Sally (Jan 3, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I do understand that he had a cause for this, Aris, but have you ever seen Mrs. Sherri bringing up Black September?  She is not fixated on anything the Muslims do no matter how horrendous, abd only is fixated on the Israeli Jews.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel prepares for death of ex-PM Sharon
> 
> Last updated: 12 hours ago
> 
> ...



When the time comes he will get the funeral of an honored head of state for his service to his nation


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 4, 2014)

Sharon is the same age as the Palestinian man Israel just murdered, 85. 

His family had no chance to prepare themselves for his death. 

That was also the age my grandfather was when he died, 85.

But he did not spend 8 years in a coma.

God's Judgment  can certainly take many forms.


----------



## Sally (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel prepares for death of ex-PM Sharon
> 
> Last updated: 12 hours ago
> 
> ...



Don't worry, Mrs. Sherri.  When he passes away, he will have many more people attending his funeral than you will ever have.  Oh goody, Mrs. Sherri, in her sick mind, is salivating over the fact that she can keep on discussing Sharon while he is alive, but she thinks nothing of the many, many war crimes her friends are doing.  Does she even care that 2,000,000 plus Christians were murdered in the Sudan, and the head of Sudan is saying he wants to get rid of all the Christians there?  Oh wait, the head of Sudan is a Muslim, so the good Christian Mrs. Sherri could care less what he says.


----------



## Sally (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sharon is the same age as the Palestinian man Israel just murdered, 85.
> 
> His family had no chance to prepare themselves for his death.
> 
> ...





Did the families of their relatives murdered by your friends have a chance toi prepare for their deaths.  God's judgment certainly takes many forms.  That is why you are stuck at home and not living a normal life.


----------



## Politico (Jan 4, 2014)

Sally said:


> The last person here who should be complaining about Freedom of Speech is you, Mrs. Sherri.  You blabber on this forum day and night like a crazed person, posting more than anyone else, and no one is stopping you.  However, it is your friends who don't like Freedom of Speech as they want the UN to declare it criminal if anyone speaks out against Islam.



Has anyone gone as far as to call her a supporter of terrorists yet?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I expect you killed a lot of babies yourself, if you were in the IDF. That is what they do, kill innocent civilians in Lebanon and Palestine.


Ha ha ha.  You are a joke. Ever stop to think what do the Palestinians do?  

Famous for being terrorists, suicide bombers, blowing up school buses, targeting civilians, targeting children, using their own people as human shields, oppressing and persecuting minorities, siding with Sadam Hussein, siding with Assad, fighting for the Nazis, siding with the USSR, massacring Israeli Olympians, airplane hijackings, and killing over 100,000 Lebanese Christians in Lebanon.

What's there not to love about them?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel prepares for death of ex-PM Sharon
> 
> Last updated: 12 hours ago
> 
> ...


Does anybody care what a lunatic Islamist thinks?  

Boro gomsho heyvoun.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 4, 2014)

Politico said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > The last person here who should be complaining about Freedom of Speech is you, Mrs. Sherri.  You blabber on this forum day and night like a crazed person, posting more than anyone else, and no one is stopping you.  However, it is your friends who don't like Freedom of Speech as they want the UN to declare it criminal if anyone speaks out against Islam.
> ...


Many times.


----------



## Politico (Jan 4, 2014)

Well that's actually a crime. Someone should report her or him or whatever it is.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 4, 2014)

politico said:


> well that's actually a crime. Someone should report her or him or whatever it is.


*xxxxxxx*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 4, 2014)

Politico said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > The last person here who should be complaining about Freedom of Speech is you, Mrs. Sherri.  You blabber on this forum day and night like a crazed person, posting more than anyone else, and no one is stopping you.  However, it is your friends who don't like Freedom of Speech as they want the UN to declare it criminal if anyone speaks out against Islam.
> ...



Focus, I certainly do niot support butchering of the baby killing terrorist Sharon


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 4, 2014)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Israel prepares for death of ex-PM Sharon
> ...



Learn English, moron.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...




 But you most certainly support and defend the baby murdering islamonazi terrorists from gaza, don't you................


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 4, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



That is a lie.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



No its not a "lie" -----but there is an issue of semantics-----in YOUR ISA-RESPECTING 
view----slitting the throat of a jewish infant is not  "murder"     it is a    GOOD DEED FOR 
ISA/ALLAH------I understand------I read the letters written by your clone----*XXXXXXX*


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




 Not when you read your posts that defend the child rapists of islam


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 4, 2014)

Politico said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > The last person here who should be complaining about Freedom of Speech is you, Mrs. Sherri.  You blabber on this forum day and night like a crazed person, posting more than anyone else, and no one is stopping you.  However, it is your friends who don't like Freedom of Speech as they want the UN to declare it criminal if anyone speaks out against Islam.
> ...



Why should anyone waste time stating the so very obvious about the whore for HAMAS?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 4, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I did no such thing. 

Focus, the thread topic is Sharon, the Butcher of Sabra and Shatila.  

Nowhere have I called  Sharon the child rapist of islam.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 4, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



And as always you back up your claim with absolutely nothing.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 4, 2014)

Are all the victims of Sharon now gathered together in Heaven watching his end in this life draw nearer to its close?

Tens of thousands of souls waiting and watching.

Just watched The Lovely Bones and there we see the images of victims of a killer gathered together in Heaven.  

A photo of a life is the way that movie is told.

Each of our lives can be seen in that fashion.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 4, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



In the past 6 years, Hamas has killed one child, a 16 year old boy, Israel has killed over 500 Palestinian children.

Remember These Children website and B'tselem are my sources that prove what I wrote is true.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 4, 2014)

Remember These Children 2012 Memorial

I went and rechecked my figures, 2008 to 2013, Hamas killed a 16 year old boy from Gaza, Israel killed 550 Palestinian children, the majority in Gaza.

So, if I want to talk about baby killings in Palestine,  guess who the killers are I must be discussing?


----------



## Sally (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Remember These Children 2012 Memorial
> 
> I went and rechecked my figures, 2008 to 2013, Hamas killed a 16 year old boy from Gaza, Israel killed 550 Palestinian children, the majority in Gaza.
> 
> So, if I want to talk about baby killings in Palestine,  guess who the killers are I must be discussing?




Naturally, Mrs. Sherri has no interest in the over 11,000 plus children killed so far in Syria.  Nor does she want to talk about all those children who have been murdered by her friends in suicide or car bombings in places like Iraq and Pakistan.  These children are nothing to her because she can't blame the Israeli Jews for their deaths.  Mrs. Sherri doesn't want to admit that if her friends didn't start up in that one area of the world, there would be no children killed there.  I think that if Mrs. Sherri can drag herself out of her house, she really is needed over there by her friends so that she can help them with their glorifying the killing of Jews.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fx3mg-Bm6Q]PA glorifies murder in play under auspices of Mahmoud Abbas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sally (Jan 4, 2014)

roudy said:


> politico said:
> 
> 
> > well that's actually a crime. Someone should report her or him or whatever it is.
> ...



*xxxxxxx*


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 4, 2014)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Remember These Children 2012 Memorial
> ...



If Americans Knew - what every American needs to know about Israel/Palestine


----------



## Sally (Jan 4, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Oh, thank you, Truthless, for pulling up that Arab propaganda site, as if the readers haven't seen it umpteen times before.  Meanwhile, since you are such a good Dhimmi and don't have any comments about what is happening in the rest of the Middle East where thousands and thousands of people have been killed, why not accompany Mrs. Sherri and you can collaborate with her on another play which tells about killing the Jews?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for that link, Truthseeker, here are some facts documented there, with sources to back up the truth of all reported at the limk

129 Israeli children*have been killed by Palestinians and*1,519 Palestinian children*have been killed by Israelis since September 29, 2000. 

9,104 Israelis*and*50,742 Palestinians*have been injured since September 29, 2000. 

During Fiscal Year 2013, the U.S. is providing Israel with at least*$8.5 million*per day*in military aid and*$0*in military aid to the Palestinians. 

Israel has been targeted by at least*77 UN resolutions*and the Palestinians have been targeted with 1.

0 Israelis*are being held prisoner by Palestinians, while*5,007 Palestinians*are currently imprisoned by Israel. 

Israel currently has*260 Jewish-only settlements and &#8216;outposts&#8217;*built on confiscated Palestinian land. Palestiniansdo not have any settlements*on Israeli land. (View Sources & More Information)

If Americans Knew - what every American needs to know about Israel/Palestine


----------



## Sally (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Thanks for that link, Truthseeker, here are some facts documented there, with sources to back up the truth of all reported at the limk
> 
> 129 Israeli children*have been killed by Palestinians and*1,519 Palestinian children*have been killed by Israelis since September 29, 2000.
> 
> ...




Oh, Mrs. Sherri, just whom are you killing that you didn't know about that Arab propaganda site?  You must have seen that link numerous times by those who have the same mind set as you.  By the way, as the good Christian you are, no doubt you are happy that Egyptian Intelligence was on the ball so your friends couldn't do as they planned to do.  The readers just know that you wouldn't have wanted to have seen innocent Christians murdered by your friends.

Report: Hamas Planned Church Bombings on Christmas - Middle East - News - Israel National News


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 5, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





 Under the terms of the Geneva Conventions it is hamas as leaders of the gazan muslims that have killed those 500 children. The LAW is very strict on this if hamas allows the terrorists to fire from civilian areas then any civilian deaths are placed on their heads.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 5, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Remember These Children 2012 Memorial
> 
> I went and rechecked my figures, 2008 to 2013, Hamas killed a 16 year old boy from Gaza, Israel killed 550 Palestinian children, the majority in Gaza.
> 
> So, if I want to talk about baby killings in Palestine,  guess who the killers are I must be discussing?





 HAMAS OF COURSE under the terms of the Geneva Conventions and International Law


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2014)

for those  KAFFIRIN  out there in cyberspace who do not know------the islamic 
teaching is ------every muslim who dies as a result of the "struggle"   for the attainment 
of  islamic supremacy  -------ends up  in  JANNAH-------AND----all his relatives are awarded 
a free pass to Jannah for eternal bliss.    Furthermore----any death----of any relative in 
that  "struggle"     (aka jihad)    is also financially compensated by the  UMMAH----via 
"zakat"       Zakat is an obligatory  "charity"     which muslims pay-----for the glory 
of islam-------in fact those who pay it in the USA ------can claim it  as a tax deduction. 

The USA  accepts pay offs to     MARTYRDOM FOR THE GLORY OF ISLAMIC WORLD 
DOMINANCE ------as tax deductions


----------



## Politico (Jan 5, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



She's right. Learn English. You should have said terrorist sympathizer.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 5, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Not true, most died from unlawful targeting by Israel.

That becomes clear when one reads reports of Amnesty and human rights groups.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 5, 2014)

ISRAEL/GAZA: OPERATION "CAST LEAD": 22 DAYS OF DEATH AND DESTRUCTION

Israel/Gaza: Operation "Cast Lead": 22 days of death and destruction

DownloadDF

Israel/Gaza: Operation "Cast Lead": 22 days of death and destruction | Amnesty International


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 5, 2014)

Israeli forces killed hundreds of unarmed Palestinian civilians and destroyed thousands of homes in Gaza in attacks which breached the laws of war, Amnesty International concluded in a new report published on Thursday.*Operation 'Cast Lead': 22 days of death and destruction, is the first comprehensive report to be published on the conflict, which took place earlier this year.

Impunity for war crimes in Gaza and southern Israel a recipe for further civilian suffering | Amnesty International


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 5, 2014)

how many threads are you going to spam that "cast lead" crap in, Frau Mohammed(PB&J) ?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Time for Sharon to burn?
> ...



This is the verdict: Light has come into the world, but people loved darkness instead of light because their deeds were evil.Everyone who does evil hates the light, and will not come into the light for fear that their deeds will be exposed. But whoever lives by the truth comes into the light, so that it may be seen plainly that what they have done has been done in the sight of God.-John 3:19-21


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 5, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Risible and bathetic.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 5, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Thanks for that link, Truthseeker, here are some facts documented there, with sources to back up the truth of all reported at the limk
> 
> 129 Israeli children*have been killed by Palestinians and*1,519 Palestinian children*have been killed by Israelis since September 29, 2000.
> 
> ...



It's so cute how the conspiranutter 'True Believers' all snuggle up together, isn't it? 

And they always manage to find those hate sites, too.   

BTW, half of those 'facts' are useless and worthless in their sterile isolation - and the other half aren't actually true, just distortions.  

And then there are the volumious omissions, like the fact that "Palestine" has sent its fighters around the world to murder not only Israelis but whatever Jews they encountered as they very illegally hijacked airliners and committed piracy.  Not to mention the America citizens murdered in the course of such criminal conspiracies.......


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 5, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israeli forces killed hundreds of unarmed Palestinian civilians and destroyed thousands of homes in Gaza in attacks which breached the laws of war, Amnesty International concluded in a new report published on Thursday.*Operation 'Cast Lead': 22 days of death and destruction, is the first comprehensive report to be published on the conflict, which took place earlier this year.
> 
> Impunity for war crimes in Gaza and southern Israel a recipe for further civilian suffering | Amnesty International



Focus, l'il sherrishitflinger:  the topic of this thread was Ariel Sharon.  

Unless you can explain to us how Sharon directed Cast Lead from his hospital bed, all this stuff about Cast Lead is surely off-topic.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 5, 2014)

Focus,  I made no claims Sharon was responsible for Cast Lead.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Focus,  I made no claims Sharon was responsible for Cast Lead.




does not matter----no one really takes anything you say seriously----but you are 
an excellent source for  jihado fascist filth------I am not as active as I was 
a decade ago-------so I do not get the stuff OUTSIDE      I depend on posters 
like you.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 5, 2014)

lol, who listens to crazy rosie?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 5, 2014)

Reading reports of Sharon fighting for his life and thinking what it must be like fighting for your life in a coma for 8 years, seeing and being unable to move or speak.

GOD certainly does have a sense of humor.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 5, 2014)

Israel's Sharon Fights For Life, But Doctors 'Pessimistic'


Israel's Sharon Fights For Life, But Doctors 'Pessimistic' : The Two-Way : NPR Ariel Sharon fighting for his life10 hours agoFacebookTwitterGoogle Plusmore


Hospital: Ariel Sharon fighting for his life


----------



## Lipush (Jan 5, 2014)

What's so fucking funny about it?

I don't like many of the things this man did, either, but what you express is a sickening bloodthirst, and it's disgusting.

This man sinned and pained people, and even with that, I wish that he's forgiven once facing the creator, the least that can be wished to all.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 5, 2014)

And for the record, he's not fighting for his life. He's dead, no chance of ever waking up. treatments are not going to change that. They need to stop his suffering and let him fade away without further torment.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 5, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Reading reports of Sharon fighting for his life and thinking what it must be like fighting for your life in a coma for 8 years, seeing and being unable to move or speak.
> 
> GOD certainly does have a sense of humor.



Thanks for proving what a sick bitch you are, Frau Mohammed(PB&J)


----------



## skye (Jan 5, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Reading reports of Sharon fighting for his life and thinking what it must be like fighting for your life in a coma for 8 years, seeing and being unable to move or speak.
> 
> GOD certainly does have a sense of humor.





With insensitive non-humans, propaganda machines like you, it is obvious the a peace with  your kind is impossible.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 5, 2014)

I thank God for His awesome sense of humor and trust in these matters His will it shall be done.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 5, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> *I thank God for His awesome sense of humor* and trust in these matters His will it shall be done.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 5, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I thank God for His awesome sense of humor and trust in these matters His will it shall be done.


Sherria, being a righteous, devout Christian should be down on her knees praying for this man. I know Billy Graham would pray for his soul. What about it, Christian?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 5, 2014)

I find it nowhere written, pray for Ariel Sharon .

I find it nowhere written, pray for war criminals.

Where is such a command to be found?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 5, 2014)

Burdens to pray for others are a God thing, He gives us the burdens to pray as He deems it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 5, 2014)

Zionists are certainly not my Master.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lipush said:


> And for the record, he's not fighting for his life. He's dead, no chance of ever waking up. treatments are not going to change that. They need to stop his suffering and let him fade away without further torment.



leave it to the doctors over there----they are not letting him suffer but they are not 
going to pull any plugs


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Reading reports of Sharon fighting for his life and thinking what it must be like fighting for your life in a coma for 8 years, seeing and being unable to move or speak.
> 
> GOD certainly does have a sense of humor.




sherri     you are fascinating------you know so little and yet you post with the
self confidence of an  alpha ape              What does the term  "coma"  have 
to do with  ----seeing but being unable to move or speak?     In fact there is 
a specific condition of the brain with which the patient can see and hear but 
cannot move or speak.     It is very rare-----but it is NOT COMA---and it has 
nothing to do with  sharon.       Anyone out there want to play this quiz game?
What is the specific lesion of the brain which leads to a condition in which the 
patient can see and hear but cannot speak or move?     What is this clinical 
entity called?


I cared for such a person once------I have no doubt that sherri would stand 
at the foot of the bed and laugh.     One sees such filth in hospitals.   People 
like sherri  and "gods"  like isa ---laugh.     The rest of the world weeps


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 5, 2014)

Ariel Sharon: Israeli ex-PM in coma 'has brain activity'

27 January 2013*Last updated at 22:40

The doctors at Soroka Hospital in Beersheba said that during tests, "significant brain activity was observed... indicating appropriate processing of these stimulations."

While the responses did not mean Mr Sharon was likely to fully regain consciousness, doctors said they were "encouraging".

Alon Friedman, a neurological director at Israel's Soroka Medical Centre in Beersheba, said the findings suggested that even in Mr Sharon's comatose state, "he might be listening, and some important information goes into his brain and is being processed".

BBC News - Ariel Sharon: Israeli ex-PM in coma 'has brain activity'


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 5, 2014)

"The two-hour test by a team of Israeli and American scientists used functional MRI to gauge Sharon's response to tactile stimulation, photos of his family and the voice of his son. Functional MRI - or fMRI - measures blood flow as a surrogate for brain activity. And according to*a statement from Sharon's medical team, the 84-year-old had "significant brain activity" during the test. "Information from the external world is being transferred to the appropriate parts of Mr. Sharon's brain," team member Martin Monti, assistant professor of cognitive psychology at the University of California, Los Angeles said in a statement. "However, the evidence does not as clearly indicate whether Mr. Sharon is consciously perceiving this information.""

"But Sharon's youngest son, Gilad Sharon, has long insisted his father could hear,*telling the New York Times*in 2011, "When he is awake, he looks at me and moves fingers when I ask him to&#8230; I am sure he hears me.""

Ariel Sharon Brain Scan Shows Signs of Consciousness - ABC News


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 5, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I find it nowhere written, pray for Ariel Sharon .
> 
> I find it nowhere written, pray for war criminals.
> 
> Where is such a command to be found?


Look in your New Testament, Sherria. I thought you were supposed to turn the other cheek to get it slapped.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 5, 2014)

I asked Sherria to pray for Ariel Sharon and she came back with some garbled explanation. Was going to reply but she deleted her post. As she frequently does.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 5, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ariel Sharon: Israeli ex-PM in coma 'has brain activity'
> 
> 27 January 2013*Last updated at 22:40
> 
> ...



Schiavo had brain activity but it was just the stem, reflex impulse.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 5, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Ariel Sharon: Israeli ex-PM in coma 'has brain activity'
> ...



So?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 5, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


After reading Sherri's posts in this and other threads, it's clearly obvious that she has less brain activity than either Sharon or Schiavo.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 5, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


So he might rouse from his coma and come looking for you since you badmouthed him so much.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Ariel Sharon: Israeli ex-PM in coma 'has brain activity'
> ...




so?      "brain activity"   does not mean he can hear or see or even think.    "brain activity' 
refers to  electrical impulses which can be measured on  ELECTROENCEPHALOGRAM---
brain activity on electroencephalogram excludes the diagnosis of  "BRAIN DEATH"---
but does not prove the presence of COGNITION        Notice the operative word  
"might"--------he might hear a bit or process a bit----but if he cannot follow commands---
very simple commands----like  "OPEN YOUR EYES" with at the very least a twitch of 
the eyebrows he is probably not cognizant at all.   Unless a patient is brain 
dead----docs do not like to say "HE CANNOT HEAR OR THINK"---its more like 
"who knows"  (but probably not)        Brain stem reflexes also 
exclude the diagnosis of  "BRAIN DEATH"-----but in no way indicate the presence of 
cognizance       Brain death determination is required by most docs in order to 
PULL THE PLUG.        It actually virtually proves that the patient has no chance of 
recovery  AT ALL. ----------joos go for the whole thing------either BRAIN DEATH or 
no pulling the plug---------its the rabbis who decide on that idea and it is also a legal 
issue in the  USA 

Spinal reflexes ---like knee jerk  -----can persist even   with brain death. 
FINGER GRASP  in which the patient  "grasps back"  when his hand is grasped 
is only a spinal reflex  ------and can be present in brain death-----try telling 
that to a mother holding the hand of her brain dead child


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 5, 2014)

Irosie needs to read what the articles said, they stated they believed Sharon understood things going on around him, their tests indicated that.

Schiavo is a different person, her condition tells us nothing about Sharon


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 5, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I am not afraid, I have nothing to fear.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ariel Sharon: Israeli ex-PM in coma 'has brain activity'
> 
> 27 January 2013*Last updated at 22:40
> 
> ...




Did you understand any of that stuff    sherri?     feel free to ask questions 

I will help------the phrase   "might be"   and the word  "maybe"    is used incessantly 
by neurologists  and neurosurgeons.     A blip on the screen when the hand is touched---
indicates that the stimulus  GOT TO THE BRAIN-----but does not prove that the patient 
is AWARE OF IT.       It does preclude the diagnosis of brain death, however.    This stuff 
does make its way into court sometimes------smart lawyers know about it but then there 
are those too stupid to ever understand it


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 5, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...





Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I find it nowhere written, pray for Ariel Sharon .
> ...



That is  not a command to pray for an evil man

Learn to read and comprehend English.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 5, 2014)

Here is an interesting question Billy Graham answered. 

Q: I teach a junior high class in our church, and the other day my students asked me a question I couldn't answer. They said that since Christians are supposed to pray for their enemies, doesn't this mean we ought to pray for Satan, so he'll change his evil ways? I'd be curious what you would have said.

His answer, in part:

"The Bible makes it very clear that Satan will never change his ways and therefore there is no reason to pray that he will
After all, Satan is absolutely opposed to God; he always has been and always will be. He isn&#8217;t like any other creature; he is an evil, malevolent spiritual power whose single goal is to block God&#8217;s will. (Incidentally, one of the ways he does this is by persuading us that prayer isn&#8217;t important, although prayer is one of the ways God uses to accomplish His will.) Satan&#8217;s ultimate destiny, Jesus taught, is &#8220;the eternal fire prepared for the devil and his angels&#8221; (Matthew 25:41)."

Should we pray for Satan, so he?ll change his evil ways?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 5, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is an interesting question Billy Graham answered.
> 
> Q: I teach a junior high class in our church, and the other day my students asked me a question I couldn't answer. They said that since Christians are supposed to pray for their enemies, doesn't this mean we ought to pray for Satan, so he'll change his evil ways? I'd be curious what you would have said.
> 
> ...


No one asked you to pray for the devil but you (as a good Christian) should send up a prayer for Ariel Sharon. I know Jesus would be pleased. And don't forget to pray for Billy Graham too. Now that's a good little girl.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 5, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Irosie needs to read what the articles said, they stated they believed Sharon understood things going on around him, their tests indicated that.
> 
> Schiavo is a different person, her condition tells us nothing about Sharon



Look how the whore for HAMAS fantasizes that she has medical qualifications, LOL!    Just because one of his sons thinks Sharon is cognizant, doesn't make it a fact.  The primary and empirical test - measurement of the EEG - shows otherwise.

The brain stem activity relates to *in*voluntary muscle movement - like respiration and digestion (peristalsis) and reflexes.  NOT voluntary:  as in 'not requiring volition or will'.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 5, 2014)

"I met Sharon and saw him kill two children before my eyes, said Sluizer, who lives in Amsterdam. Sluizer has made several documentaries about the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, but is best known for directing The Vanishing with Jeff Bridges and Kiefer Sutherland in 1992.Sharon shot two children like you shoot rabbits, in front of my eyes, he said."

The children, according to Sluizer, were toddlers, two or three years old. He shot them from a distance of 10 meters with a pistol that he carried. I was very close to him. Sluizer added he thought this happened in November, when Sharon was Israels minister of defense, but he was not sure of the month.


'I saw Ariel Sharon murder 2 Palestinian toddlers in Lebanon'Israel News - Haaretz Israeli News source


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is an interesting question Billy Graham answered.
> 
> Q: I teach a junior high class in our church, and the other day my students asked me a question I couldn't answer. They said that since Christians are supposed to pray for their enemies, doesn't this mean we ought to pray for Satan, so he'll change his evil ways? I'd be curious what you would have said.
> 
> ...




in order to understand what jesus said     ---if he did say it----
about   "satan"    and   his "angels"     one has to understand what 
SATAN  is.        It also helps to get some notion of imagary and symbolism 
used by  zoroastrians  which involve FIRE        Satan is not a  PERSON---
it is more an IT than a  'he"----more a concept than a being      In hebrew there is 
no  "it"      there are only  HE   and   SHE   so I can understand why some 
translators call   SATAN  a  "HE" rather than the more correct  'IT'   ----

there is more      the term for  "ANGEL"    is also   "MESSENGER"    (at least that is 
one of the terms for "angel"-----there are several  ----like  CHERUB and SERAPH --
but  MALACH is  'messenger'   sorta )     Chances are that the term  MALACH was used 
by whomever said came up with   sherri's claim that  ----there is  "FIRE PREPARED FOR 
SATAN AND HIS ANGELS"-----------bottom line----the imagery does not suggest 
a real hot place under the ground where some guy named devil or satan and 
his 'angels' will burn for eternity---------it is a bit more simple-----more like  
 GOD DESTROYS EVIL  and those who or that which ACCUSES MAN     ie the forces 
which oppose both God and Man


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 5, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Irosie needs to read what the articles said, they stated they believed Sharon understood things going on around him, their tests indicated that.
> ...



Read the articles, Zionist whore, medical tests made findings here. 

Can you read English?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 5, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an interesting question Billy Graham answered.
> ...



Do you pray for Hitler?

Do you pray for Osama Bin Ladin?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 5, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


"Every Goddamned day"
~~G.S.Patton


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 5, 2014)

There are people who believe in the concept of universal salvation, they believe all will ultimately be saved; perhaps even Satan. I would like to believe that is true , but cannot say that I do. And so I don't make a practice of praying for evil people and Satan. 

There have been times I have felt led to pray for specific people doing evil, that they turn from evil and turn to God. But in every case, I could see the potential for great good as a result of them turning to God in the potential to do positive things.

Why are we in this world? To glorify God with our lives. Not to serve Satan or pray for evil men following Satan.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Irosie needs to read what the articles said, they stated they believed Sharon understood things going on around him, their tests indicated that.
> ...




Leave sherri alone------brain death--is a very important LEGAL  issue-----and she has 
NO IDEA-----what a tragedy.     I have seen lawyers like her before----no matter how 
clearly this stuff is explained -----they REMAIN clueless.    Family does grasp at straws---
it is almost impossible to convince a family member that ---the spinal reflex ---is---
just that----a spinal reflex and can persist even in the presence of brain death

I did not examine  SHARON----but from what we got-----he ain't got much on his 
MIND.    HOWEVER   it is good to caution relatives to be on the safe side and 
ASSUME he can hear and think-----no time to insult the dying man


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I read of Sharon: "Sharon also orchestrated Israel's invasion of Lebanon, an effort aimed at Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) fighters that also left hundreds of Lebanese civilians dead. His actions led many in the Arab world to call him the "Butcher of Beirut.""

I further read: "An official Israeli inquiry found Sharon indirectly responsible for the September 1982 killings of as many as 2,000 Palestinians at the Sabra and Shatila refugee camps outside of Beirut, Lebanon."

The report determined the then-defense minister did nothing to stop Christian militiamen allied with Israel from entering the camps, despite fears they might seek to avenge the killing of their leader the previous day.

Former Israeli leader Ariel Sharon remains in critical condition - CNN.com


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 6, 2014)

Only for not anticipating what would happen, not for what happened.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Sharon was found responsible for the killings at Sabra and Shatila,  that is what the CNN article reports and that is what happened.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sharon was found responsible for the killings at Sabra and Shatila,  that is what the CNN article reports and that is what happened.



That where you don't understand.  He was found indirectly responsible because he did not anticipate what might happen.

He was not directly responsible.

Blaming him as a butcher is wrong.  What happened, thought suggested by Amin during the funeral, it was Hobieka and Hadane that wanted to annihilation and then planned by the commanders of each group


----------



## Politico (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I thank God for His awesome sense of humor and trust in these matters His will it shall be done.



Let me tell you something troll. I spent some time in a coma and there was nothing humorous about it. And the fact you think it is funny just shows what a piece of shit you are. I rarely ill will on anyone but you I will make an exception for.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sharon was found responsible for the killings at Sabra and Shatila,  that is what the CNN article reports and that is what happened.
> ...




Aris ----do not expose sherri to reality----she might melt.     For the record---the US military
 is equally STRINGENT        captains and admirals have been  (in some cases tragically)  
held responsible for events  -----OUT OF THEIR CONTROL----simply because  
   "IT HAPPENED ON THEIR WATCH"        My own son was a bit wrecked---because when 
   he was in the NAVY-----a captian for whom he had the utmost respect------went down---
   over an incident-----an accidental death of a sailor on his ship.    -----ok---more---my own 
   father was a-----a "petty officer" on his ship-------during world war II.       He ordered 
   a man to do something related to fixing the  "rigging" -----later that day a sailor fell into 
   the sea-------the jerk who  "fixed the rigging"     was simply not competent.    My Dad 
   was not blamed----but he never got over it-----TO HIS DYING DAY-----he mentioned it 
   as he lay dying


----------



## Lipush (Jan 6, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > And for the record, he's not fighting for his life. He's dead, no chance of ever waking up. treatments are not going to change that. They need to stop his suffering and let him fade away without further torment.
> ...



Not the doctors are to be criticized, but his sons. The man is worth a lot of money while still breathing, and they have no problem torturing the old man just so they won't lose the cash.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Politico said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I thank God for His awesome sense of humor and trust in these matters His will it shall be done.
> ...



Learn English. ZIONIST, I said God's will is awesome.

And if He takes a baby kilking shit like Sharon and gives him some grief of his own to reap what he has sown, I praise my awesome God for all whom He is.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Lipush said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



We reap what we sow.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



You are a sick, heartless, evil Bitch.

You had better pray that you do not reap what you have sown.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

There are consequences for our choices.

John 3

.*19*This is the verdict: Light*has come into the world, but people loved darkness instead of light because their deeds were evil.20*Everyone who does evil hates the light, and will not come into the light for fear that their deeds will be exposed.*21*But whoever lives by the truth comes into the light, so that it may be seen plainly that what they have done has been done in the sight of God.

John 3 NIV - Jesus Teaches Nicodemus - Now there was - Bible Gateway




Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Jan 6, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sharon was found responsible for the killings at Sabra and Shatila,  that is what the CNN article reports and that is what happened.
> ...


Sherri has reading comprehension problems when it comes to these things.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Hospital: Ariel Sharon's health will decline

An official Israeli inquiry found Sharon indirectly responsible for the September 1982 killings of as many as 2,000 Palestinians at the Sabra and Shatila refugee camps outside of Beirut, Lebanon.

The report -- which led to Sharon's prompt resignation -- determined the then-defense minister did nothing to stop Christian militiamen allied with Israel from entering the camps, despite fears they might seek to avenge the killing of their leader the previous day.

Hospital: Former Israeli leader Ariel Sharon's health will decline - CNN.com


----------



## Sally (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hospital: Ariel Sharon's health will decline
> 
> An official Israeli inquiry found Sharon indirectly responsible for the September 1982 killings of as many as 2,000 Palestinians at the Sabra and Shatila refugee camps outside of Beirut, Lebanon.
> 
> ...




One wonders, since Mrs. Sherri seems so obsessed with Sharon's imminent death, if she has the fireworks ready and is planning a block party.  She probably wore black and wept the entire year when the Ayatollah Khomeini died.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 6, 2014)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hospital: Ariel Sharon's health will decline
> ...



I'm sure Mohammed Sherri is having an 18 wheeler full of champagne trucked in for the party.


----------



## Sally (Jan 6, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Maybe gallons of orange juice too so she can have mimosas for Mr. Lucifer and all her like-minded friends.  Everyone will be bringing their pitchforks to use instead of forks.  What a brunch that will be!!!


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2014)

Sally said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...




Ariel  Sharon is   85 years old.     He is dying in a manner not at all uncommon 
or remarkable-----an old man who had a stroke.    It takes quite a disgusting and 
depraved person to FOCUS on it as if the event is being directed by her perverted  
"god"     for her own personal pleasure


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I did not start this thread, or start the news reports seemingly reporting his impending death.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I did not start this thread, or start the news reports seemingly reporting his impending death.



But you're really enjoying the news about his health.

Which confirms you are a sick, evil Bitch.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I did not start this thread, or start the news reports seemingly reporting his impending death.



I commented on your vulgar contributions to this thread.   Ariel Sharon is dear to 
many people-----in fact MILLIONS-----you do not belong at his funeral


----------



## Sally (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I did not start this thread, or start the news reports seemingly reporting his impending death.



But you are the one who is constantly continuing with this Sharon thread and are so gleeful about his impending death.  Just remember to have a few Roman candles on hand for your celebration.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2014)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I did not start this thread, or start the news reports seemingly reporting his impending death.
> ...




Sally   the isa respecter custom is    MAMOUL and BAKLAVA---and nauseatingly 
driving music to which both sluts and dogs  gyrate their hips.


----------



## Sally (Jan 6, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



It's a shame that she doesn't have an Iranian grocery store like the one I occasionaly go into and where I feel I am actually in Tehran what with the other customers chatting away in Farsi.  In the refrigerated cases there are many ready-to-take-home Iranian dishes that she would be able to buy for her brunch.  What a variety of food she could serve!!!


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2014)

Sally said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...




Oh sally----I am not so lucky----Iranian food is ELEGANT-----but I make do with 
middle eastern stuff------and southeast asian stuff------and ....well---mostly my own 
attempts.      I do have a sense that  sherri would actually prefer the really sticky 
very very sweet  confections of arabia------as far as I recall -----Iranians do not do 
that stuff------somehow desert always seemed to be ----watermelon


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



News sources are constantly updating Sharon's condition , Google it and see for yourself. His changing medical condition is a news story still unfolding.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Watch "Persian Halva - A 'How to' Persian Recipe by www.Persian-Recipes.com" on YouTube




irosie91 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Persian Halva - A 'How to' Persian Recipe by www.Persian-Recipes.com" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcgtP1bJe08&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> ...



Abdul's shift has started.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Persian Halva - A 'How to' Persian Recipe by www.Persian-Recipes.com" on YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Persian Halva - A 'How to' Persian Recipe by www.Persian-Recipes.com" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcgtP1bJe08&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> ...



I'm used to sesame

now rose or lemon turkish delights......
ahhh


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Watch "Persian Halva - A 'How to' Persian Recipe by www.Persian-Recipes.com" on YouTube
> ...




I did not even want to bring the word   SESAME into proximity with that glob 
  of   roux


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 6, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



simsim, tahini


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...




  PUHLEEEEEZE


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 6, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



with pistachios?


----------



## Sally (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Why are you even following news sources regarding his impending death?  His death really has nothing to do with us.  We are not members of his family nor are we Israelis or even outsiders who knew him personally.  I doubt very much if others on this forum would follow obsessively the impending death of the head Ayatollah in Iran or the King of Saudi Arabia.  Don't you have better things to do, like clean up the kitchen or the bathroom?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Only a 'miracle' could save Ariel Sharon's life, doctor says

OK, Zionists, if God is with Zionists lets see your miracle.


Only a 'miracle' could save Ariel Sharon's life, doctor says | JPost | Israel News


----------



## Politico (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There are consequences for our choices.



You're right about that. And I enjoyed dropping the hammer on quite a few of your terrorist friends as a result of theirs. Shame you weren't around. Oh but that would require actually having a spine. You're just a talker.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Only a 'miracle' could save Ariel Sharon's life, doctor says
> 
> OK, Zionists, if God is with Zionists lets see your miracle.
> 
> ...



The Arab Spring is our miracle.
Nothing like Islamic murderers murdering each other in the name of Allah.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Zionists love to bring about death and watch death, that is the very essence of Zionism, killing and stealing and wrecking devastation on Gentiles.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Politico said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > There are consequences for our choices.
> ...



I don't take life, that is for Zionist scum like you.


----------



## Sally (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



But your scummy friends don't mind murdering people in the thousands and even millions, and you say nothing about them.  You surely are a great friend and admirer of these scummy murderers.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I do not have friends killing, Sally is obviously hallucinating.

Get help, Silly Sally.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I do not have friends killing, Sally is obviously hallucinating.
> 
> Get help, Silly Sally.




I never cease to be amazed at the limitations of the lawyer mind-----lawyers 
depend on words and this one does not even know the definition of  "HALLUCINATION"---
it actually tried to claim it understands  terms like  "coma"   and  "brain death"


----------



## Sally (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I do not have friends killing, Sally is obviously hallucinating.
> 
> Get help, Silly Sally.



Take your meds, Mrs. Sherri.  Only a paranoid schizophrenic would keep on parroting that the "Zionists" are murdering people while overlooking the humongous amoung of murders that your friends are doing in different countries.  I guess a paranoid schizophrenic, even though she is posting on a Middle East forum, can conveniently overlook what her friends are doing in the rest of the Middle East.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionists love to bring about death and watch death, that is the very essence of Zionism, killing and stealing and wrecking devastation on Gentiles.




Isa-respecters enjoy mutilating in obscene manner as a kind of service to their  "god"---
especially  obscene mutilation torture murder of children as they are doing in Syria and as they   have done with DELIGHT for 1700 years in the name of some dog they claim was a 
"palestinian"   2000 years ago.     Thus far the worshippers of the   2000 year ago  
"palestinian" have murdered in the MANY HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS and the body parts of 
their victims litter the gutters of many countries even today-----the heads of little girls 
lying in the dust in Kenya-----and the arms of legs of children in Syria ---just to mention 
very recent stuff--------emaciated dead infants in biafra had their vile slut uluilating with 
orgiastic pleasure in the name of the -----2000 year old  "palestinian"


----------



## Roudy (Jan 6, 2014)

Sure Sherri.  We won't say anything about those instruction calls you get from Hamas and Hezbollah, if you don't. Just keep in mind, the govt is listening to all overseas calls now. 

You must be in the crosshairs of Homeland Security now.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 6, 2014)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I do not have friends killing, Sally is obviously hallucinating.
> ...


Sherri lives in this parallel universe where Islamists are the good guys and the US and Israel are the bad guys.  

The world according to Islam.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 6, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I do not have friends killing, Sally is obviously hallucinating.
> ...


Sherri is as much a Lawyer as she is a Christian. LOL.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2014)

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




Oh  ok     good-----real lawyers often have to deal with terms like  
brain death,   and  coma-----and even HALLUCINATION----in courts---
for various reasons--------good to know that sherri need not know.----
Perhaps we should not talk about it----someone might want to take 
her  "degree in psychology"  away. -----"hallucination" is a very basic 
term----------of course lawyers can be BRAIN DEAD


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I do not have friends killing, Sally is obviously hallucinating.
> 
> Get help, Silly Sally.



Awww, you don't have friends?   Should anyone be surprised?
You can do soothing about that if you wanted to.
There must be severe dozen self help books to teach you.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I do not have friends killing, Sally is obviously hallucinating.
> ...




Aris----I know you can understand this concept------here it is ....
  BEHAVIORS WHICH ARE EGOSYNTONIC----do not respond to self help---
  or even  'other help'    techniques       Egosyntonic means ---very simply---
  that the patient perceives his behaviors as  CORRECT, RIGHT, and PROPER


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 7, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I like to think there is always help or hope.  Even after all the years I put into middle east talks
That is just how I am


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 7, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...




A Zionist who lives to hate, who loves to hate,  there is hope even for you. You can turn to Jesus, you choose your destiny. Which is your choice?


----------



## Politico (Jan 7, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I do not have friends killing, Sally is obviously hallucinating.
> ...



Seriously if you believe she he it is a lawyer....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 7, 2014)

Politico said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



My Prayer is Sharon has another eight years of life in his coma. 

I pray for life and not death.

In life, there is still hope.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 7, 2014)

Politico said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




Who cares what you believe about me?

Get over yourself.


----------



## Politico (Jan 7, 2014)

Don't get upset. No one thinks much of you.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I do not have friends killing, Sally is obviously hallucinating.
> 
> Get help, Silly Sally.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm1osmEK3f8]Nobody likes you... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You are a sick, evil Jihadi Bitch.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 7, 2014)

Politico said:


> Don't get upset. No one thinks much of you.



Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 7, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I do not have friends killing, Sally is obviously hallucinating.
> ...



Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 7, 2014)

Praying for Life for another makes me evil in the eyes of Zionists. 

Thank you for the compliment.  



Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Praying for Life for another makes me evil in the eyes of Zionists.
> 
> Thank you for the compliment.
> 
> ...



Praying for someone to suffer for 8 years shows you are a sick, evil Jihadi Bitch. Mr Lucifer will be very pleased with you when he stops by for his morning coffee today.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 7, 2014)

I owe much to the Zionists on this board, especially those on  the Even Jesus is a Zionist thread , to get it figured out, the right way to feel about Sharon and what I should pray for him. 

As long as physical life is left in us, at least that long; there is a chance we can repent from sin and a chance we may accept Jesus as Messiah. 

Now, I do not claim to know the identity of all who shall be God's children, I leave all of that completely in the hands of God. 

And I pray for a long physical life for Sharon, to maximize fully his chances to turn from sin, to repent, and to accept Jesus as His Messiah.  

I have not forgotten before the Apostle Paul was a Christian he hunted down Christians to persecute and kill.

Before a life transformed by Jesus Christ, the Apostle Paul was the Pharisee Saul.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I owe much to the Zionists on this board, especially those on  the Even Jesus is a Zionist thread , to get it figured out, the right way to feel about Sharon and what I should pray for him.
> 
> As long as physical life is left in us, at least that long; there is a chance we can repent from sin and a chance we may accept Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I owe much to the Zionists on this board, especially those on  the Even Jesus is a Zionist thread , to get it figured out, the right way to feel about Sharon and what I should pray for him.
> 
> As long as physical life is left in us, at least that long; there is a chance we can repent from sin and a chance we may accept Jesus as Messiah.
> 
> ...






 You will have a lifetime of sin to repent over your hatred for your gods chosen people. Yes your god is a Jew, and his son is also a Jew who you call Jesus Christ.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Jihad Sherri, I wonder, do you go around telling all the Muslims you associate with, the same crap?  

Or do you sit silent and obedient like a good foot soldier, while being instructed on what garbage and hate to next post on the internet?  And...How do you get paid, foreign currency?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get upset. No one thinks much of you.
> ...


It's not a compliment, dipshit. LOL


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 7, 2014)

Hospital cancels daily updates on Sharon. By*GIL HOFFMAN. 01/07/2014 22:47


Hospital cancels daily updates on Sharon | JPost | Israel News

Maybe, next year there will be further developments to report.

It's funny, when you pray for someone, you can focus on good they did, like Sharon pulling those illegal settlements out of Gaza. That was a good thing.

And I find myself thinking about living with killing so many innocent lives, what that must be like, living with yourself with all that blood of the innocent on your hands. That has to be difficult.


----------



## Sally (Jan 7, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hospital cancels daily updates on Sharon. By*GIL HOFFMAN. 01/07/2014 22:47
> 
> 
> Hospital cancels daily updates on Sharon | JPost | Israel News
> ...



Why not ask your friend Assad.  No doubt he will be happy to tell you that he has no problem living with himself with all the blood of the innocent he has on his hands.  Perhaps the head of the Sudan will tell you that he has no problem with the blood of two million Christians on his hands.  I am sure that the Muslim Brotherhood has no problem with the blood of the Christian Copts on their hands.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hospital cancels daily updates on Sharon. By*GIL HOFFMAN. 01/07/2014 22:47
> 
> 
> Hospital cancels daily updates on Sharon | JPost | Israel News
> ...


Yeah, it's funny.  Sharon forcibly pulled Jews of their own land and handed the keys to a totally 100% Jew-free Gaza to the Palestinians.  As soon as the Israelis left, the animals destroyed all they had built, and turned around and started shooting missiles into Israeli cities as a thank you note.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 9, 2014)

Sharon clinging to life after condition deteriorates again

By GIL HOFMAN

LAST UPDATED: 01/09/2014 23:09


It is surreal,&#8221; said Dalia, a 65-year-old patient at the hospital in Tel Hashomer. &#8220;I am used to seeing crowds here awaiting a birth. I am not used to seeing so many people waiting for a death. But an era is ending and this is part of history.&#8221;


If Sharon dies, the Prime Minister&#8217;s Office will organize a state funeral. Current and former world leaders are expected to come to Israel to attend it. His body would lie in state at the Knesset before the funeral at his Negev ranch, and he would be buried beside his wife Lily, who died in 2000.

Sharon clinging to life after condition deteriorates again | JPost | Israel News


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sharon clinging to life after condition deteriorates again
> 
> By GIL HOFMAN
> 
> ...



You are a fucking ghoul.

Just sayin'


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 9, 2014)

I am just posting News, God is fully in control of all of this.

 I am not the orchestrator of a bit of this unfolding tale.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am just posting News, God is fully in control of all of this.
> 
> I am not the orchestrator of a bit of this unfolding tale.


Put Him on and you take a break. For at least a week.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 9, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I am just posting News, God is fully in control of all of this.
> ...



You expecting some Zionist Prophecy to unfold over the next week?

I would not be expecting too much.

Jesus says we shall not know the day or hour He shall return. Matthew 24:36


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


What's a Zionist Prophecy, Sherria?


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 9, 2014)

Snnnooozy She
Boring, no original thinking of her own.
Most of us are familiar enough with the bible that we don't need it quoted, especially over and over.
It is not even news. 
If you have something to say, use your own words. Saying the same thing over and over is not going to make people understand you any better, or your quote.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 9, 2014)

What is Zionist aris2chat going on about?

If you are so bored why are you posting here?

As for Sharon, it does appear to be a death vigil at this point, a countdown to the end. 

I posted a news report from today, nothing about Jesus there.

It just appears the war criminal shall be dying without repenting from sin and accepting Jesus as Messiah.

Oh well, he made the choices he did in his life all on his own.

There are consequences to our choices.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What is Zionist aris2chat going on about?
> 
> If you are so bored why are you posting here?
> 
> ...


What is the definition of "zionist", Sherria? I've asked you a number of times. Gonna skate again?


----------



## Sally (Jan 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What is Zionist aris2chat going on about?
> 
> If you are so bored why are you posting here?
> 
> ...




Don't worry your little head where Sharon is going.  No doubt he is going no place but to be buried in the ground when he passes away.  Naturally he will have a big turnout at his funeral, and certainly many more people than we will have when either you or I pass away.  Concern yourself with things that are happening in your own life, and be glad that you are safe and sound here.  It is very morbid for you to be keeping a death watch.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 9, 2014)

"zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination."

A/RES/3379 (XXX) of 10 November 1975


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 9, 2014)

More about Zionism, that racist Regime in Occupied Palestine:

"Taking note also*of resolution 77 (XII) adopted by the Assembly of Heads of State and Government of the Organization of African Unity at its twelfth ordinary session,*hold at Kampala from 28 July to 1 August 1975, which considered "that the racist regime in occupied Palestine and the racist regimes in Zimbabwe and South Africa have a common imperialist origin, forming a whole and having the same racist structure and being organically linked in their policy aimed at repression of the dignity and integrity of the human being",:

A/RES/3379 (XXX) of 10 November 1975


----------



## Sally (Jan 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination."
> 
> A/RES/3379 (XXX) of 10 November 1975



Actually that sounds like the other Middle East countries.  Mrs. Sherri feels if she repeats herself over and over like the manic parrot she is, people will start believing what she says.  However, I think most people see what is happening in other Middle East countries, and that the Arabs in Israel certainly don't want to live in those countries.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 9, 2014)

The UN said all of that and they were right.


----------



## Sally (Jan 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> More about Zionism, that racist Regime in Occupied Palestine:
> 
> "Taking note also*of resolution 77 (XII) adopted by the Assembly of Heads of State and Government of the Organization of African Unity at its twelfth ordinary session,*hold at Kampala from 28 July to 1 August 1975, which considered "that the racist regime in occupied Palestine and the racist regimes in Zimbabwe and South Africa have a common imperialist origin, forming a whole and having the same racist structure and being organically linked in their policy aimed at repression of the dignity and integrity of the human being",:
> 
> A/RES/3379 (XXX) of 10 November 1975



But, Mrs. Sherri, if the daughter of one of South Africa's leaders says Israel is nothing like South Africa of old, and she should certainly know what she is talking about, you can go on and on with your shtick while we see what is happening to others in Middle East countries other than Israel.


----------



## toastman (Jan 9, 2014)

There is no one more racist, hateful and discriminatory then 'Palestinians'. They've been exposed as hating Jews and Israelis. 

So saying that Zionism is racism is pure bullshit. Of course, feeble minded people like Sherri MunnerNazi believe ANYTHING, as long as it's something hateful against Israel. 
She doesn;t need to understand it, but as long as it is something that vilifies Israel and Zionism, Sherri jumps right on board. 

What a biased hateful bigot you are, Sherri


----------



## toastman (Jan 9, 2014)

There's a room in hell with Sherri's name on it, for all the times she used Jesus' name to slander Israel and used Jesus' name to make up hateful comments about Jews/Israel


----------



## Sally (Jan 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The UN said all of that and they were right.




Everyone with a brain realizes that the UN is biased against Israel.  It is a shame that there wasn't a rule on these forums that someone couldn't post the same thing more than five times.  Mrs. Sherri and others keep on posting the same stuff over and over and over.  There really should be a limit on how many times things are repeated.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 9, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What is Zionist aris2chat going on about?
> 
> If you are so bored why are you posting here?
> 
> ...



I post as a distraction when I have a few minutes to sit.  I also bring experience and a perspective I hope some what inducive to a rational peace, rather than emotional or theological.
You are hung up on "code" words and labels like you are using a rhetoric handbook.  The fact you seem intent on putting me in your one size fits all zionist coat is amazing.  It is obvious you don't know me nor picked up much from my posts.
I find your posts boring and unoriginal, they seem canned from 1903, and rusted.  You have been consuming far too much and poisoned by your own toxicity. 
You quote the gospels claiming they are Jesus words, but you fail to understand the authorship of the books or the lessons they present Jesus trying to teach to mankind.
I might well be, to some extent as you have jumped to assume, more zionist then you are christian.  You are an insult to good christians the world over.  If I though it would help I'd suggest a teacher, a christian palestinian, he is retired but he has the patience of a saint.
He is near deft, but that is an advantage, he would not have to hear you.  You would have to learn to listen and think before speaking and then keep it to as few words as possible.
Here is hoping you learn this year what being christian really means and then apply it towards peace in the middle east.
I will enjoy the board as I choose and hope to see more posters with inspiring ideas, perhaps more of those on either extreme will inch their way toward the middle and find a tolerance and acceptance of both people living side by side.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 9, 2014)

Sharon&#8217;s legacy


A farewell to the divisive Ariel Sharon

In this &#8216;war of choice&#8217; Israel spread destruction and death across Lebanon, sacrificing in the process hundreds of her own young soldiers, only to tarnish the country&#8217;s international reputation and creating almost unrepairable divisions among Israeli society. All of this was done in the name of an unfeasible fantasy stitched together by Sharon, the Mossad and the Phallangists in Lebanon

It kept Israel in Lebanon for another eighteen years, at a terrible cost, and helped to create one of Israel&#8217;s fiercest enemies in recent time, Hezbollah. He earned the nickname &#8216;bulldozer&#8217; for exactly this reason - moving forwards in full force regardless of the trail of destruction that he left behind him. By the end of this war a judicial inquest found Sharon unsuitable to serve as a defense minister, and he was forced to resign. Strangely enough and regrettably, it didn&#8217;t prevent him from becoming prime minster nearly twenty years later.

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/vie...8/A-Farwell-to-the-Divisive-Ariel-Sharon.html


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 9, 2014)

Even if I was all you say, which I of course do not agree that I am, I would be 100 times a better person than a Zionist is.

I do not support a nation's ethnic cleansing and Occupation and Apartheid and genocide like Zionists do with respect to Israel. 

I believe all people in the land of Palestine have human rights and the right to human dignity and respect and equal rights and justice.

And I have a voice I shall continue to use to speak out against the Injustices of Zionism, no matter what you or any other Zionist may think or say.  



aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > What is Zionist aris2chat going on about?
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination."
> 
> A/RES/3379 (XXX) of 10 November 1975


Islamism is the disease, Zionism is the cure.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > "zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination."
> ...


You are everything we say and probably more.

And even if you were a thousands better than that, you still wouldn't be on the same level as a Zionist.

You support Islamic terrorists, mass murderers, and child killers.  That's who you are, Jihad Sherri.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 10, 2014)

Jumping jihad!  Sherri must have been raised on pali school text books.
Where to begin untangling the twisted lies filling her brain?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The UN said all of that and they were right.




of course----"THE UN"   said      ir was a "vote"----just as your kith and kin voted for one 
of your "gods"    ADOLF ABU ALI.          and just as the genocides in which your kith and 
kin----including the stinking sluts----danced on the dead bodies of millions was a matter 
of    POPULAR OPINION----------your kith and kin danced and cheered as they hanged 
10 year old black kids for glancing at a  "white woman"   too 

very recent times------you and yours danced on the dead starved bodies of more than 
a million biafran babies for the glory of your 'god'----isa/allah---------ON VOTE

in the same year -----your kith and kin AGREED  to  a program that prevented help for 
hundreds of thosuands of hindus as they stumbled and died fleeing the filth of your kith 
and kin

None of the gross genocides of the past  1700 years----mediated by the stink you love---
happened without POPULAR SUPPORT-----by your kith and kin


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Jumping jihad!  Sherri must have been raised on pali school text books.
> Where to begin untangling the twisted lies filling her brain?




you is naive,  aris.      you have not "rubbed shoulders"   with the scum of 
the gutter------you silly rarefied scholar.   ------poke around where the gutter 
slugs meet. and you will hear the voice of sherri.     I grew up in an "all-white"---
all WHITE BREAD town full of sherris --------I was a child a very long time ago---
she is nothing new.     more than 50 years ago----when the very same people 
in that town did not know a hindu from  a muslim or Pakistan from India and 
had no idea where Lebanon was or what it was and ---like her---never read 
the bible ------KNEW THE VERY SAME THINGS 
SHERRI KNOWS -----about jews and  "arabs"       NO ONE KNEW all that much---
so little that their seedy little pamphlets written for idiots  were my introduction 
to the fact that there are countries named Syria and Lebanon.
      I read the stuff starting about 
age 10------sherri's literature was written for its audience-----at about a fourth 
grade level.   ------if you could read    the  BOBBSEY TWINS  books-----you 
could read sherri's curriculum------afterall----I was no genius


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sharon clinging to life after condition deteriorates again
> 
> By GIL HOFMAN
> 
> ...






 AND!    do you have a problem with that. Did you have a problem with the MASS MURDERING neomarxist mandela when he was given a state funeral.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...






 Do you know what the first sign will be Fatima, as many Christian scientists have studied all end times prophesies to see what it is and how it equates to the modern day.

 The sky will light up from a solar flare ionising the atmosphere, then the satellite communications will cease to work causing communications to fail. Then the computer systems on planes will fail and they will crash, the internet will implode and there will be no more message boards. Electricity power stations will stop working plunging the world into a blackout and lastly the Earths surface will start to catch fire from the radiation leaking through the ionosphere.    
 They are tipping a major flare this weekend that will bring an end to the ice age gripping the US, but will engulf it in floods. Is this your vengeful God taking action against the Satanists like yourself who are attacking his chosen people.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 10, 2014)

Not acquainted with a mass murdering Mandela.

No, I do not see Sharon like Mandela.

There are not over 20000 dead in Lebanon because of Mandela, likely 40 % or more of whom are children. 

There are not entire families to include children massacred in Gaza because of Mandela. 

There is not a Sabra and Shatila massacre I can give Mandela credit for.

There are not Palestinian villages ethnically cleansed by Mandela.

Sharon and Mandela are opposites of one another.

Sharon represents/ is on the side of the colonist who comes to steal and kill.

Mandela is on the side of the people victims of the Colonist Occupation and Apartheid and oppression


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 10, 2014)

I will stick with the words of Jesus, keep your cultist Christian scientists all for yourself.



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> More about Zionism, that racist Regime in Occupied Palestine:
> 
> "Taking note also*of resolution 77 (XII) adopted by the Assembly of Heads of State and Government of the Organization of African Unity at its twelfth ordinary session,*hold at Kampala from 28 July to 1 August 1975, which considered "that the racist regime in occupied Palestine and the racist regimes in Zimbabwe and South Africa have a common imperialist origin, forming a whole and having the same racist structure and being organically linked in their policy aimed at repression of the dignity and integrity of the human being",:
> 
> A/RES/3379 (XXX) of 10 November 1975





 Hasn't this been revoked by the UN because it was legalised anti Semitism and a breach of the UN charter. It was a simple resolution that contained just these few words.

*"The General Assembly Decides to revoke the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX) of 10 November 1975."*


United Nations General Assembly Resolution 46/86 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is the gist of UN res 46/86 passed by 111 votes to 25.

 Don't forget these words of you president elect at the time who promoted the resolution

 UNGA Resolution 3379, the so-called "Zionism is racism" resolution, mocks this pledge and the principles upon which the United Nations was founded. And I call now for its repeal. *Zionism is not a policy; it is the idea that led to the creation of a home for the Jewish people, to the State of Israel. And to equate Zionism with the intolerable sin of racism is to twist history and forget the terrible plight of Jews in World War II and, indeed, throughout history. To equate Zionism with racism is to reject Israel itself, a member of good standing of the United Nations.*
This body cannot claim to seek peace and at the same time challenge Israel's right to exist. By repealing this resolution unconditionally, the United Nations will enhance its credibility and serve the cause of peace.



 So do you reject Israel and the whole of the UN charter because you are a RACIST ANTI CHRISTIAN SATANIST


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 10, 2014)

I will be closely watching if Phoneall s predictions for the next week come true or not.

But I am convinced they will not.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 10, 2014)

Putting hate and lies  into big letters or black letters or red letters does not turn it into Truth.

Zionism is and was racism.

And your post is a copyright violation the way you posted it.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Not acquainted with a mass murdering Mandela.
> 
> No, I do not see Sharon like Mandela.
> 
> ...





 There are over 2 million dead in S.A because if mandela

 There are whole families mass murdered by his neo Marxist ANC

 There are in S.A 

 There are in S.A.

 There are 1 million whites ethnically cleansed by Mandela

 Yes they are Mandela was a convicted terrorist


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 10, 2014)

Sharon remains in grave condition following dramatic decline

By GIL HOFMAN, JPOST.COM STAFF

LAST UPDATED: 01/10/2014 07:16

Former prime minister's life teetering on the edge; Sheba Medical Center says 85-year-old facing "final hours".

Sharon's family gathered at the hospital to be with him in his final moments. His sons Omri and Gilad have been by his side since his condition deteriorated on January 1.

&#8220;He is fighting and we are here with him all the time,&#8221; Omri Sharon told*The Jerusalem Post*on Thursday afternoon.

Sharon&#8217;s vital organs have failed, including his kidneys and his lungs. His blood pressure and heartbeat, which returned to normal on Monday, deteriorated again on Thursday.

Media from around the world gathered at the hospital to deliver the news in case the former prime minister&#8217;s death was announced. Police distanced photographers and prevented them from taking pictures of the Sharon family

Sharon remains in grave condition following dramatic decline | JPost | Israel News


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 10, 2014)

There is simply no truth in a Zionist, don't believe a word you posted.

You cannot blame one man for deaths that resulted as a people resisting Apartheid.  

It's like picking out a Jewish person who survived the Holocaust and blaming them for Holocaust deaths.

Very sick practice. 




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Not acquainted with a mass murdering Mandela.
> ...


----------



## Politico (Jan 10, 2014)

Not acquainted yet you called him a mass murderer. Alrighty then.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 10, 2014)

I did not call Mandela a mass murderer, that was Phoneall who did that.

I responded to his post.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 10, 2014)

Posted on the website of an Israeli Jewish activist who lives in Jerusalem


COLLECTION OF TOONS ~~ SHARON NOT DEAD YET

We are still waiting &#8230;. but here are some toons in the meantime &#8230; (some new, some old)


https://desertpeace.wordpress.com/2014/01/09/collection-of-toons-sharon-not-dead-yet/


----------



## Politico (Jan 10, 2014)

Awww he's not dead yet. You and your terrorist friends must be so sad.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 10, 2014)

I want him to live 8 more years, you apparently did not read my post where I addressed that.

But it appears God has His own plans for  Sharon.


----------



## Politico (Jan 10, 2014)

No I read your posts. You are definitely a terrorist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 10, 2014)

Never committed an act of terror and I never killed and I oppose violence in al circumstances.

Now, how am I a terrorist?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 10, 2014)

Sharon was a controversial man and he has had a long life.

I submit to everyone here that no person's opinion about Sharon makes them a terrorist .


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I will stick with the words of Jesus, keep your cultist Christian scientists all for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 I would hardly call the Catholic monsignors cultist Christians, would you Fatima. Those very enlightened and highly educated scientific leaders in their fields. 

 Now what is it Christ Jesus says about the end times again.


----------



## Politico (Jan 10, 2014)

Submit all you want. You are still a terrorist.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I will be closely watching if Phoneall s predictions for the next week come true or not.
> 
> But I am convinced they will not.





 I make no predictions as I am not a prophet, but the scientists have stated the sun will flare and the cold spell gripping the US will cease.

 Here you go the findings of those alleged Christian cultists

Sun Unleashes 1st Major Solar Flare of 2014 (Video) | Space.com


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 10, 2014)

You, sir, remain a liar.




Politico said:


> Submit all you want. You are still a terrorist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 10, 2014)

Well, I choose to believe Jesus over your esteemed scientists. 




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I will be closely watching if Phoneall s predictions for the next week come true or not.
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Putting hate and lies  into big letters or black letters or red letters does not turn it into Truth.
> 
> Zionism is and was racism.
> 
> And your post is a copyright violation the way you posted it.





 Not according to the UN who capitulated and voted against the islamonazi bloc.

 No it isn't as the source is given.   Clutching at straws now to gain a brownie point.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 10, 2014)

Your post provided no sources to back it up.



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I will stick with the words of Jesus, keep your cultist Christian scientists all for yourself.
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Your post provided no sources to back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 I am the source which is why you are floundering in your futile attempts at discrediting the words. They are the modern day equivalent of the prophesy of the end times, which spell out a nuclear war of attrition against Israel perpetrated by Christian Jew haters and muslims like yourself.

 Now what is it Christ Jesus says about the end time again ?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 10, 2014)

So, now you are a Catholic monsignor?

Well, as I am not even a Catholic what is your authority over me?



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Your post provided no sources to back it up.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 10, 2014)

Jesus says noone shall know the time He will return.

So, Catholic monsignor, I shall continue to believe what Jesus says and discount your words. 




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So, now you are a Catholic monsignor?
> 
> Well, as I am not even a Catholic what is your authority over me?
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So, now you are a Catholic monsignor?
> 
> Well, as I am not even a Catholic what is your authority over me?
> 
> ...





 Were did I say I was, another cheap trick of the cultists of islam to twist the words around .

 I ask again what were the words of Jesus regarding the end times ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus says noone shall know the time He will return.
> 
> So, Catholic monsignor, I shall continue to believe what Jesus says and discount your words.
> 
> ...





 You are very quick to post his words when they support your twisted beliefs, but when you are put on the spot you refuse to do so.    Shows that you do not have the conviction of your alleged faith.

 He describes the heavens burning ( northern lights) the spider web in the heavens unravelling ( internet and satellite coms ) the hands of the nations of Earth turned against the Jews and the fallout from nuclear war. He also talks about being the saviour of his people ( the JEWS ) and leading them into ZION ( Jerusalem) to rebuild the Temple of God. No mention of the Christians in all this is there, but plenty of talk of the Jews and Israel


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 10, 2014)

The Destruction of the Temple and Signs of the End Times

24*Jesus left the temple and was walking away when his disciples came up to him to call his attention to its buildings.*2*&#8220;Do you see all these things?&#8221;*he asked.*&#8220;Truly I tell you, not one stone here will be left on another;*every one will be thrown down.&#8221;

3*As Jesus was sitting on the Mount of Olives,*the disciples came to him privately. &#8220;Tell us,&#8221; they said, &#8220;when will this happen, and what will be the sign of your coming*and of the end of the age?&#8221;

4*Jesus answered:*&#8220;Watch out that no one deceives you.*5*For many will come in my name, claiming, &#8216;I am the Messiah,&#8217; and will deceive many.*6*You will hear of wars and rumors of wars, but see to it that you are not alarmed. Such things must happen, but the end is still to come.*7*Nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom.There will be famines*and earthquakes in various places.*8*All these are the beginning of birth pains.

9*&#8220;Then you will be handed over to be persecuted*and put to death,and you will be hated by all nations because of me.*10*At that time many will turn away from the faith and will betray and hate each other,11*and many false prophets*will appear and deceive many people.12*Because of the increase of wickedness, the love of most will grow cold,*13*but the one who stands firm to the end will be saved.*14*And this gospel of the kingdom*will be preached in the whole world*as a testimony to all nations, and then the end will come.

15*&#8220;So when you see standing in the holy place*&#8216;the abomination that causes desolation,&#8217;[a]*spoken of through the prophet Daniel&#8212;let the reader understand&#8212;*16*then let those who are in Judea flee to the mountains.*17*Let no one on the housetop*go down to take anything out of the house.*18*Let no one in the field go back to get their cloak.19*How dreadful it will be in those days for pregnant women and nursing mothers!*20*Pray that your flight will not take place in winter or on the Sabbath.*21*For then there will be great distress, unequaled from the beginning of the world until now&#8212;and never to be equaled again.

Matthew 24 NIV - The Destruction of the Temple and Signs - Bible Gateway


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 10, 2014)

Copy / Paste Sherri is in the house.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 10, 2014)

Rats especially need the words of Jesus.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 10, 2014)

And if the Rat would have asked me for Jesus words, as another poster did, I would have even given them to him.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rats especially need the words of Jesus.



We have our own Jesus, thank you very much.


----------



## toastman (Jan 10, 2014)

I still can't stop laughing at the fact that Sherri thinks her posts have any credibility hahaha 


What a fuckin loon


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Destruction of the Temple and Signs of the End Times
> 
> 24*Jesus left the temple and was walking away when his disciples came up to him to call his attention to its buildings.*2*Do you see all these things?*he asked.*Truly I tell you, not one stone here will be left on another;*every one will be thrown down.
> 
> ...





 isn't this the prophey of the destruction of the Temple in 70AD by the romans, and not the end times that are about to happen


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And if the Rat would have asked me for Jesus words, as another poster did, I would have even given them to him.





 No you would have given a few verses from the bible that support your POV.

 I am still waiting for the words of Jesus when he foretells the end of the world as we know it


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 10, 2014)

Matthew 24

New International Version (NIV)

The Destruction of the Temple and Signs of the End Times

24*Jesus left the temple and was walking away when his disciples came up to him to call his attention to its buildings.*2*Do you see all these things?*he asked.*Truly I tell you, not one stone here will be left on another;*every one will be thrown down.

3*As Jesus was sitting on the Mount of Olives,*the disciples came to him privately. Tell us, they said, when will this happen, and what will be the sign of your coming*and of the end of the age?

4*Jesus answered:*Watch out that no one deceives you.*5*For many will come in my name, claiming, I am the Messiah, and will deceive many.*6*You will hear of wars and rumors of wars, but see to it that you are not alarmed. Such things must happen, but the end is still to come.*7*Nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom.There will be famines*and earthquakes in various places.*8*All these are the beginning of birth pains.

9*Then you will be handed over to be persecuted*and put to death,and you will be hated by all nations because of me.*10*At that time many will turn away from the faith and will betray and hate each other,11*and many false prophets*will appear and deceive many people.12*Because of the increase of wickedness, the love of most will grow cold,*13*but the one who stands firm to the end will be saved.*14*And this gospel of the kingdom*will be preached in the whole world*as a testimony to all nations, and then the end will come.

15*So when you see standing in the holy place*the abomination that causes desolation,[a]*spoken of through the prophet Daniellet the reader understand*16*then let those who are in Judea flee to the mountains.*17*Let no one on the housetop*go down to take anything out of the house.*18*Let no one in the field go back to get their cloak.19*How dreadful it will be in those days for pregnant women and nursing mothers!*20*Pray that your flight will not take place in winter or on the Sabbath.*21*For then there will be great distress, unequaled from the beginning of the world until nowand never to be equaled again.

22*If those days had not been cut short, no one would survive, but for the sake of the elect*those days will be shortened.*23*At that time if anyone says to you, Look, here is the Messiah! or, There he is! do not believe it.*24*For false messiahs and false prophets will appear and perform great signs and wonders*to deceive, if possible, even the elect.*25*See, I have told you ahead of time.

26*So if anyone tells you, There he is, out in the wilderness, do not go out; or, Here he is, in the inner rooms, do not believe it.*27*For as lightning*that comes from the east is visible even in the west, so will be the coming*of the Son of Man.*28*Wherever there is a carcass, there the vultures will gather.

29*Immediately after the distress of those days

the sun will be darkened,
****and the moon will not give its light;
the stars will fall from the sky,
****and the heavenly bodies will be shaken.*

30*Then will appear the sign of the Son of Man in heaven. And then all the peoples of the earth[c]*will mourn*when they see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of heaven,*with power and great glory.[d]*31*And he will send his angels*with a loud trumpet call,*and they will gather his elect from the four winds, from one end of the heavens to the other.

32*Now learn this lesson from the fig tree: As soon as its twigs get tender and its leaves come out, you know that summer is near.33*Even so, when you see all these things, you know that it[e]*is near, right at the door.*34*Truly I tell you, this generation will certainly not pass away until all these things have happened.*35*Heaven and earth will pass away, but my words will never pass away.

The Day and Hour Unknown

36*But about that day or hour no one knows, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son,[f]*but only the Father.*37*As it was in the days of Noah,*so it will be at the coming of the Son of Man.*38*For in the days before the flood, people were eating and drinking, marrying and giving in marriage,*up to the day Noah entered the ark;*39*and they knew nothing about what would happen until the flood came and took them all away. That is how it will be at the coming of the Son of Man.*40*Two men will be in the field; one will be taken and the other left.*41*Two women will be grinding with a hand mill; one will be taken and the other left.

42*Therefore keep watch, because you do not know on what day your Lord will come.*43*But understand this: If the owner of the house had known at what time of night the thief was coming,*he would have kept watch and would not have let his house be broken into.*44*So you also must be ready,*because the Son of Man will come at an hour when you do not expect him.

45*Who then is the faithful and wise servant,*whom the master has put in charge of the servants in his household to give them their food at the proper time?*46*It will be good for that servant whose master finds him doing so when he returns.*47*Truly I tell you, he will put him in charge of all his possessions.*48*But suppose that servant is wicked and says to himself, My master is staying away a long time,*49*and he then begins to beat his fellow servants and to eat and drink with drunkards.*50*The master of that servant will come on a day when he does not expect him and at an hour he is not aware of.*51*He will cut him to pieces and assign him a place with the hypocrites, where there will be weeping and gnashing of teeth.

Matthew 24 - The Destruction of the Temple and Signs - Bible Gateway





It includes both prophecirs, of the destruction of the Temple in 70 AD and Jesus return. 




Phoenall said:





SherriMunnerlyn said:



			The Destruction of the Temple and Signs of the End Times

24*Jesus left the temple and was walking away when his disciples came up to him to call his attention to its buildings.*2*Do you see all these things?*he asked.*Truly I tell you, not one stone here will be left on another;*every one will be thrown down.

3*As Jesus was sitting on the Mount of Olives,*the disciples came to him privately. Tell us, they said, when will this happen, and what will be the sign of your coming*and of the end of the age?

4*Jesus answered:*Watch out that no one deceives you.*5*For many will come in my name, claiming, I am the Messiah, and will deceive many.*6*You will hear of wars and rumors of wars, but see to it that you are not alarmed. Such things must happen, but the end is still to come.*7*Nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom.There will be famines*and earthquakes in various places.*8*All these are the beginning of birth pains.

9*Then you will be handed over to be persecuted*and put to death,and you will be hated by all nations because of me.*10*At that time many will turn away from the faith and will betray and hate each other,11*and many false prophets*will appear and deceive many people.12*Because of the increase of wickedness, the love of most will grow cold,*13*but the one who stands firm to the end will be saved.*14*And this gospel of the kingdom*will be preached in the whole world*as a testimony to all nations, and then the end will come.

15*So when you see standing in the holy place*the abomination that causes desolation,[a]*spoken of through the prophet Daniellet the reader understand*16*then let those who are in Judea flee to the mountains.*17*Let no one on the housetop*go down to take anything out of the house.*18*Let no one in the field go back to get their cloak.19*How dreadful it will be in those days for pregnant women and nursing mothers!*20*Pray that your flight will not take place in winter or on the Sabbath.*21*For then there will be great distress, unequaled from the beginning of the world until nowand never to be equaled again.

Matthew 24 NIV - The Destruction of the Temple and Signs - Bible Gateway

Click to expand...




 isn't this the prophey of the destruction of the Temple in 70AD by the romans, and not the end times that are about to happen
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Matthew 24
> 
> New International Version (NIV)
> 
> ...


*



Nope ----its a recapitulation of the   MORBID POETRY found 
thruout the  PHARISEE LITERATURE OF the times.       Try 
reading   DANIEL,    EZEKIEL   and even the dead sea scrolls.

but try reading it with some level of understanding-----here is 
an important clue.      Everytime you see the phrase -----"GO UP"  
as part of or included  in the writing-----and generally presented 
as  ----the OUTCOME OF EVENTS------that  "go up"  refers to 
the INGATHERING OF THE JEWS FROM THE DIASPORA ---back 
to Jerusalem and the restablishment of ZION     "UP"  means 
that hill upon which the temple is located.
         Sorry---but it is true------it is the lingo of 
the times------try to live with it ,

In the days of  Jesus and Herodotus before him-----the middle 
east  from Egypt to Iran amd Greece amd Rome   was wracked 
with both WAR and ----some say climate change.    There 
was violence ----AND  famine ---all around and the writings of 
that time reflected that fact.    There was also  OPPORTUNISM ----
like that of the  SEVEN HEADED MONSTER upon which rode  
THE WHORE OF BABYLON     (to understand the symbolism----
read  AMOS)        gee sherri-----you are dim.      Did you pass  ninth 
grade Literature class?*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 10, 2014)

It says what it addresses , the End Times. 

Zionists need to learn to read and comprehend  English


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Putting hate and lies  into big letters or black letters or red letters does not turn it into Truth.
> 
> Zionism is and was racism.
> 
> And your post is a copyright violation the way you posted it.


That's Jihad Sherri always running and hiding from the truth. 

And no, there was no "copyright violation".  Dumbkoff doesn't even know the board rules.


----------



## Jos (Jan 10, 2014)

Is he dead yet?


----------



## Sally (Jan 10, 2014)

Jos said:


> Is he dead yet?



Looks like Joey is also a ghoul.  One thing a person cann't escape, Joey, is death, and we will all have a turn at that eventually.  I sure hope that nobody is ghoulish about you when your turn comes.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 10, 2014)

Come on, the man is 85 years old, and he has been in a coma for over 8 years.

Plenty of time for the family to accept his upcoming death.

It's torture, I expect, for them; this dragging out as it is.


----------



## Jos (Jan 10, 2014)

So is he dead yet, I have a bottle of cava on ice ready to "mourn" his exit form this mortal plane


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It says what it addresses , the End Times.
> 
> Zionists need to learn to read and comprehend  English



Isa respecters need to learn basic facts such as -----JOHN was written 
greek.      I do not know in what language matthew was written----
but I do know that Jesus spoke aramaic.       "END TIMES"  is 
english.       The translators of the bible   -----are forced to so just that ----
TRANSLATE from one language to another.       Some translate the hebrew 
phrases that literally  are    "in the days or times 'after'"    or  "in the time 
to come"     etc etc     as  "end times"       Now ----for the record ---sherri 
----what is the    ISA - RESPECING  meaning of  "end times"?    and even 
more pertinent-------what are the words in your cititation in the original---
greek,  hebrew, aramaic   or latin------that you are translating as  "end times"??

are you pretending to be stupid?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 10, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sharon was a controversial man and he has had a long life.
> 
> I submit to everyone here that no person's opinion about Sharon makes them a terrorist .




sherri    I submit that you should learn english.    I am not a nit picker with posts---
and errors of spelling and grammar.   HOWEVER for a person who incessantly states 
"LEARN ENGLISH"  any time someone opposes your stupidity,   at the very least 
you should know that your final sentence contains a gross error of grammar IN 
ENGLISH.      I will help you because I am a pharisee jew.

corrected>>>>  

"I submit to everyone here that not person's opinion about Sharon makes  

  ****HIM*** a terrorist"         

sherri ----go and  ERR no more......btw---who writes your petitions and briefs?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 10, 2014)

Jos said:


> So is he dead yet, I have a bottle of cava on ice ready to "mourn" his exit form this mortal plane



Ghoul


----------



## Sally (Jan 10, 2014)

Jos said:


> So is he dead yet, I have a bottle of cava on ice ready to "mourn" his exit form this mortal plane



It is really difficult to think of Joey as a grown man and not some child who has just given up his pacifier.  Maybe the bottom line is that Joey is hoping that there really are such things as Zombies, and that when he passes on, he will become one of them.


----------



## toastman (Jan 10, 2014)

Jos said:


> So is he dead yet, I have a bottle of cava on ice ready to "mourn" his exit form this mortal plane



Are you going to yell Allah Ahkbar when he dies ?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2014)

Jos said:


> So is he dead yet, I have a bottle of cava on ice ready to "mourn" his exit form this mortal plane


And are you going to SHOVE that bottle up your Mecca in celebration? 

Goozo.


----------



## Politico (Jan 11, 2014)

toastman said:


> I still can't stop laughing at the fact that Sherri thinks her posts have any credibility hahaha
> 
> 
> What a fuckin loon



It thinks the temple being destroyed is the beginning of the end times. What more can you say lol.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

Politico said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > I still can't stop laughing at the fact that Sherri thinks her posts have any credibility hahaha
> ...



Noone said  that..

Jesus simply speaks of both in.Matthew 24.

Not surprised a Zionist like you is blind and deaf and dumb to the words of Jesus.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

*Baruch Dayan Emet.*

*Ariel Sharon*


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...





 I'm not surprised a convert like you cant understand simple English. The words you posted were to do with the destruction of the Temple in 70ad, nothing to do with the end times.

 Now find the words were Jesus describes the end times and how the sky will be set on fire, and the web will fail .


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

I read Jesus words and believe His words, you should do the same.

The Internet did not exist yet, when Jesus lived.

The baby killer Sharon is now dead, a poster is stating,  starting even a new thread proclaiming tbe news, and I know He cannot be in Heaven unless He now believes in Jesus.

I read Jesus words and believe them.



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

Learn English, this is an English speaking discussion board 



Lipush said:


> *Baruch Dayan Emet.*
> 
> *Ariel Sharon*


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

Learn humanity. This is humanity discussion board. And you're not my grammar teacher.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

In Matthew 24, Jesus speaks of End Times.

There may be other Scriptures about End Times, as well, but I am not your mind reader or Scripture finder, you seem to think you remember something in Scripture, is what I read in your posts,  you need to look for it yourself. 



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 11, 2014)

The "Butcher of Beirut" has died.   .....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

The world wishes Sharon knew something about Humanity, then 20000 human beings in Lebanon would be alive today, whose deaths he is responsible for from that civilian killing campaign he started In Lebanon in 1982.

You speak the words Arial Sharon and humanity in the same breath?




Lipush said:


> Learn humanity. This is humanity discussion board. And you're not my grammar teacher.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

Sharon's son, Gilad Sharon, said Saturday, "He has gone. He went when he decided to go," the Associated Press reported.

Former Israeli PM Ariel Sharon dies

Former Israeli PM Ariel Sharon dies


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

Sounds like Sharon's family still set Ariel Sharon above God.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> The "Butcher of Beirut" has died.   .....



Nasrallah is dead??....

No shit.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2014)

lipush said:


> *baruch dayan emet.*
> 
> *ariel sharon*




amen


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 11, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The "Butcher of Beirut" has died.   .....
> ...


The Phalange had been sent into the camps to clear out PLO fighters while Israeli forces surrounded the camps, blocking camp exits and providing logistical support. *The killings led some to label Sharon "the Butcher of Beirut"*.

Ariel Sharon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> The "Butcher of Beirut" has died.   .....



Ariel Sharon lived to the age of 85-----he surpassed the biblical 70 by virtue of his 
own MERIT-------the filthy and disgusting pig rapist of mecca died at age --approximately---
60-----with BLOOD ON HIS  HANDS-----and the filth of his greed and lust thruout his 
stinking carcass.     His death galvanized more FILTH  as his very own heirs proceeded to 
slit its others throats in HIS FILTHY NAME  -------it's kinda funny


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



He knew how to speak Arabic.

The Butchers of Beirut are the Hezbollah.

Worse enemy of the Arabs are the Arabs themselves.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

It is funny when God takes out baby killers like Sharon.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

It's Sharon known worldwide as the Butcher of Beirut. 



Lipush said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is funny when God takes out baby killers like Sharon.



Shut up, you sick cumbucket.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

He saved Israel in 1973 and established unit 101.

Those were the good old days...


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jan 11, 2014)

The readers will notice that a so called "Christian" thinks it funny when someone dies. Did Jesus think it's funny, or did he have compassion? Not very Jesus like, Satanic Sherri.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Learn humanity. This is humanity discussion board. And you're not my grammar teacher.



Lipush---in the USA----the criteria for admission to law school includes a test----
the  L-Sat----it is little more than a vocabulary test------how the nazi sow got 
into law school is a mystery to me.    Do not be offended by her gutter 
character-------she is not alone-----there are tens of millions of her disgusting 
ilk ----who share her perverse creed   (no---make that hundreds of millions)


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is funny when God takes out baby killers like Sharon.



I think you're psychotic. You have some fetish with dead babies?

You need to see someone 'bout that. Especially after that smiley face.

Are you some kind of weird perve only with dead infants?

That's creepy.

You should see a shrink.

Ew.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

Ariel Sharon's Legacy: King of Israel or Butcher of Beirut?Former PM and general was polarising figure who backed Jewish settlements but pulled out of Gaza
An Israeli tribunal investigating the invasion concluded that Sharon had "personal responsibility" for the bloodshed. The IDF was not held directly responsible but its troops had surrounded the camps, blocking the exits and providing logistical support.

Sharon was nicknamed "the Butcher of Beirut" for his role and the former Jewish hero almost fell in disgrace.

Ariel Sharon's Legacy: King of Israel or Butcher of Beirut?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 11, 2014)

Only someone who is severely mentally ill would celebrate the death of another human being.


Just sayin'


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

33*You snakes! You brood of vipers!*How will you escape being condemned to hell?*34*Therefore I am sending you prophets and sages and teachers. Some of them you will kill and crucify;*others you will flog in your synagogues*and pursue from town to town.*35*And so upon you will come all the righteous blood that has been shed on earth, from the blood of righteous Abel*to the blood of Zechariah son of Berekiah,*whom you murdered between the temple and the altar.36*Truly I tell you, all this will come on this generation.

37*Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you,*how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings,*and you were not willing.38*Look, your house is left to you desolate.*39*For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.[c]

Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway





Bloodrock44 said:


> The readers will notice that a so called "Christian" thinks it funny when someone dies. Did Jesus think it's funny, or did he have compassion? Not very Jesus like, Satanic Sherri.


----------



## toastman (Jan 11, 2014)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > It is funny when God takes out baby killers like Sharon.
> ...



I said the same thing to her. 

Believe it or not there are people who have a weird fetish for dead babies . It seems like Sherri is one of those messed up people. 

But what's funny, is that Sherri thinks God took him out LOL ! The man was 85 years old !

Haha Sherri you are one stupid **** !


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 11, 2014)

Hitler's death was celebrated around the world and he was a human being.

Just saying........


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jan 11, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Only someone who is severely mentally ill would celebrate the death of another human being.
> 
> 
> Just sayin'



Not only is she celebrating, she thinks it's funny. What an example of a "Christian."


----------



## toastman (Jan 11, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Only someone who is severely mentally ill would celebrate the death of another human being.
> 
> 
> Just sayin'



Last year, Sherri started a thread about two Israeli pilots who died in an accidental helicopter crash while on a practice flight.

She thanked Jesus for their death and used this emoticon:    

She called them baby killers, and when we asked her to tell us the names of the babies they killed, and when it took place, she didn't answer.

But that's Sherri for you, she is one fucked up lunatic. A very demented woman full of hatred


----------



## toastman (Jan 11, 2014)

sunni man said:


> hitler's death was celebrated around the world and he was a human being.
> 
> Just saying........



nobody feed the troll


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> The readers will notice that a so called "Christian" thinks it funny when someone dies. Did Jesus think it's funny, or did he have compassion? Not very Jesus like, Satanic Sherri.



..."And R. Johanan said, Why are the words &#8216;for he is good&#8217; omitted from this thanksgiving? Because the Holy One, blessed be He, does not rejoice in the downfall (of creation) And R. Johanan further said, What is the meaning of the verse, And one came not near the other all the night?  The ministering angels wanted to chant their hymns, but the Holy One, blessed be He, said, *The work of my hands is being drowned in the sea, and shall you chant hymns? *..." -_Masechet Megillah, Babylonian Talmud_


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

The facts are that Sharon in fact was responsible for shedding the blood of many innocents, to include children. 





Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > It is funny when God takes out baby killers like Sharon.
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 11, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Hitler's death was celebrated around the world and he was a human being.
> 
> Just saying........



Severely mentally ill people are everywhere.

Just sayin'


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

Focus, the topic is Sharon.



toastman said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Only someone who is severely mentally ill would celebrate the death of another human being.
> ...


----------



## toastman (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The facts are that Sharon in fact was responsible for shedding the blood of many innocents, to include children.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What does that have to do with your fetish for dead babies ?


----------



## toastman (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Focus, the topic is Sharon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Focus, you're a demented satanic shill who's obsessed with dead babies


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 11, 2014)

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Focus, the topic is Sharon.
> ...



and sperm smuggling.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

Focus, the thread is Sharon, not me or your hate for me.

I never have taken a human life and I never shall.

But Sharon murdered many innocent people. 

And I  believe God does control life and death and Sharon will be judged for all the evil he did.






toastman said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

toastman said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Those who die on Shabbat day are righteous.

FACT.

Now Sherri must be seriously bummed.

Got old, died as a righteous.

She's hysterically crying right now.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

Focus, control yourself and your hate for me, the thread is entitled Sharon.



toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Focus, the topic is Sharon.
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

Sherri, if you don't want us to discuss you're extremely disturbing obsession, stop beinging it up, will you?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

How many did Sharon kill in his life?

Tens of thousands are dead because of him.




Lipush said:


> Sherri, if you don't want us to discuss you're extremely disturbing obsession, stop beinging it up, will you?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 11, 2014)

Lipush said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



The small "pop" you just heard was Frau Sherri's tiny "brain" exploding.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

I will not be judged for the blood of the innocent Sharon is responsible for, he will.


----------



## toastman (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Focus, control yourself and your hate for me, the thread is entitled Sharon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PAthetic satanic shill, you are not worth anything for me to hate you.

Your continuous deflection whenever I call you out tells it all though Sherri.

And who cares what the topic is?? You ALWAYS change the topic ion other threads. 

Hypocrite


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 11, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Those who die on Shabbat day are righteous.


Jewish folk lore?...... or is that based on Torah/Talmud??   ..


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

God took an evil man out of this world today, that is something to smile about. 



Rat in the Hat said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


----------



## toastman (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> God took an evil man out of this world today, that is something to smile about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And how do you know "God took him out" Sherri ?

The man was 85 years old lol. Did you expect him to live forever ?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I will not be judged for the blood of the innocent Sharon is responsible for, he will.



You will be judged by your messiah for gloating over the demise of one of God's sons.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> How many did Sharon kill in his life?
> 
> Tens of thousands are dead because of him.
> 
> ...



How many children had he saved?

More than tens of thousands, some would say millions.

He caused pain, he caused joy.

He sinned, he blessed.

Only God is his judge.

Don't step into his shoes.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

Watch "Was Ariel Sharon responsible for massacres in Beirut?" on YouTube




toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Focus, control yourself and your hate for me, the thread is entitled Sharon.
> ...


----------



## toastman (Jan 11, 2014)

The most ironic thing about Sherri talking about others going to hell, is that she is going straight there.

There's already a room down there with her name on it.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




the killing in sabra and shatilla was enacted by people victimized by your kith and kin---
sherri---people whose innocent daughters were pulled from their arms and raped and 
murdered by YOUR KITH AND KIN IN THE NAME OF YOUR PIG  'god'  isa/allah

In fact---Sharon did not engage in that act of revenge against YOUR FILTH


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Was Ariel Sharon responsible for massacres in Beirut?" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_oSJHnreYc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> ...



Watch "Queen - 'Who Wants To Live Forever' " on YouTube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jtpf8N5IDE]Queen - 'Who Wants To Live Forever' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

toastman said:


> The most ironic thing about Sherri talking about others going to hell, is that she is going straight there.
> 
> There's already a room down there with her name on it.



She's saving a seat for the people she sends there.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 11, 2014)

toastman said:


> The most ironic thing about Sherri talking about others going to hell, is that she is going straight there.
> 
> There's already a room down there with her name on it.



I hear her room is right down the hall from Mr Lucifer's office.

She won't have far to walk for their staff meetings.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

The Crimes of Ariel Sharon

by Alexander Cockburn And Jeffrey St. Clair

Sharons first documented sortie in this role was in August of 1953 on the refugee camp of El-Bureig, south of Gaza. An Israeli history of the 101 unit records 50 refugees as having been killed; other sources allege 15 or 20. Major-General Vagn Bennike, the UN commander, reported that bombs were thrown by Sharons men through the windows of huts in which the refugees were sleeping and, as they fled, they were attacked by small arms and automatic weapons.

The Crimes of Ariel Sharon » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names





Lipush said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > The most ironic thing about Sherri talking about others going to hell, is that she is going straight there.
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 11, 2014)

Sharon is in peace now.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

More crimes of Sharon

In October of 1953 came the attack by Sharons unit 101 on the Jordanian village of Qibya, whose stain Israels foreign minister at the time, Moshe Sharett, confided to his diary would stick to us and not be washed away for many years. He was wrong. Though even strongly pro-Israel commentators in the West compared it to Lidice, Qibya and Sharons role are scarcely evoked in the West today, least of all by journalists such as Deborah Sontag of the New York Times who recently wrote a whitewash of Sharon, describing him as feisty, or the Washington Posts man in Jerusalem who fondly invoked him after his fateful excursion to the Holy Places in Jerusalem as the portly old warrior.

The Crimes of Ariel Sharon » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names




Rat in the Hat said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > The most ironic thing about Sherri talking about others going to hell, is that she is going straight there.
> ...


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Crimes of Ariel Sharon
> 
> by Alexander Cockburn And Jeffrey St. Clair
> 
> ...



Are you going to throw a celebration party, Satanic Sherri?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Sharon is in peace now.



How do you know this?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Sharon is in peace now.



_Be'ezrat HaShem_


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> *More crimes of Sharon*
> 
> In October of 1953 came the attack by Sharons unit 101 on the Jordanian village of Qibya, whose stain Israels foreign minister at the time, Moshe Sharett, confided to his diary would stick to us and not be washed away for many years. He was wrong. Though even strongly pro-Israel commentators in the West compared it to Lidice, Qibya and Sharons role are scarcely evoked in the West today, least of all by journalists such as Deborah Sontag of the New York Times who recently wrote a whitewash of Sharon, describing him as feisty, or the Washington Posts man in Jerusalem who fondly invoked him after his fateful excursion to the Holy Places in Jerusalem as the portly old warrior.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Sharon is in peace now.
> ...



All the places in hell are occupied by scumbags like you and your friends.

Now he's sitting on a could with a pipe, Arik Einstain sings to him while Seffi Rivlin tells him jokes.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Sharon is in peace now.
> ...



Because the GOD I worship is not a torturer.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 11, 2014)

????  'could' -  'couch'???


----------



## Jos (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 11, 2014)

Jos said:


>


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

Watch "Dante's Inferno: A Trip Through Hell" on YouTube


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

Will Sharon be buried in here?






Before his coma, Sharon spoke constantly about his wife Lily, and how much he misses her. He asked to be buried in his farm, that his grave will be next to hers. She was buried at home, modestly so, close to his heart. He asked to be laid to rest next to her.

Hopefully his wish will be respected.

The Shikmim farm is in the Negev (south Israel) as he, like Ben Gurion, like a true pioneer, learned that the future of Israel is through the southern lands.

I live about 20 minutes from his farm, and it's a beautiful place indeed.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Dante's Inferno: A Trip Through Hell" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLlLQvZ6-GQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkoPq5AOCOA]Animal House - Fat, drunk and stupid - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

Burial there violates Israeli law, I have read.

Do you care?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

Civilized nations prohibit back yard burials.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Civilized nations prohibit back yard burials.



I guess the United States isn't a civilized nation, considering my neighbor has 3 generations of his family buried on his farm.

Including his still-born son.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Civilized nations prohibit back yard burials.



Civilized people to not think it's funny when someone dies you satanic imp of Satan.


----------



## Jos (Jan 11, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Civilized people to not think it's funny when someone dies you satanic imp of Satan.



Some people Applaud it http://www.usmessageboard.com/middl...es-out-islamist-rocket-squad.html#post8438548


----------



## toastman (Jan 11, 2014)

Jos said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Civilized people to not think it's funny when someone dies you satanic imp of Satan.
> ...



LOL  You said nothing about Sherri acting gleeful for Sharons death but you bring this up  ! What a pathetic comparison!

Now please tell me, what's wrong with Israelis being happy that the IAF took out 4 terrorists before they could launch a missile into Israel


----------



## toastman (Jan 11, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



What board was that ?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

toastman said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Why do you ask him to violate the rules of this boatd?


----------



## toastman (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



Bringing up another message board is violating the rules??


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Burial there violates Israeli law, I have read.
> 
> Do you care?



Since when do you care about Israeli laws?

And I hope his wishes will be respected.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

Jos said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Civilized people to not think it's funny when someone dies you satanic imp of Satan.
> ...



They were not killed, you dumb f***

They were injured.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

What's wrong with smiling or laughing or celebrating or applauding God taking out two pilots on a baby killing mission or God taking out war criminals like Sharon. (in both examples I give, it is not man killing man)

THE Old Testament is filled with people praising God for taking care of their enemies. 

Look at the Psalms and all Davids Prayers and Praises. 




toastman said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...


----------



## toastman (Jan 11, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



WHAT ???!??!

Looks to me like they got blown to pieces


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

toastman said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



IDF didn't want them killed, they wanted them to not launch rockets.

Too bad.

No worries, they won't be launching anything anytime soon. They're in critical condition.


----------



## toastman (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What's wrong with applauding God taking out two pilots on a baby killing mission or God taking out war criminals like Sharon. (in both examples I give, it is not man killing man)
> 
> THE Old Testament is filled with people praising God for taking care of their enemies.
> 
> ...



The two pilots were on a practice mission and they crashed in Israel you twisted witch. Just goes to show how incredibly stupid you are Sherri. 

And again,  you never showed me the names of the babies these two pilots allegedly killed
You throw the name baby killer around too much, it's a really twisted obsession you have.


----------



## toastman (Jan 11, 2014)

Lipush said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Umm Lipush, are you sure about that ?? Where did you read this ?

Seems to be when you drop a bomb directly on them, they will die instantly


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Sharon is in peace now.
> ...



you would not understand,   sherri.    Not all people ---are as you---who 
worships a "god" of filth and vindictiveness.    Interestingly---there is actually 
no   "HELL"   in jewish theology and not all people adhere to the idea that a 
nasty disgusting  "god"   tortures people for eternity----that includes lots of 
christians-------no ETERNAL HELL.          For  "HELL"   read the koran.   
isa/allah is BIG ON   HELLFIRE           As a child---I was never threatened with 
HELL-------but some of the really backward people in my town did talk about 
"HELL"   incessantly

as to your quotations of "matthew"    I wonder just what word shows up in 
his ORIGINAL writings that people as perverse as are you translate as "hell"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Burial there violates Israeli law, I have read.
> ...



When you die, are you going to be buried in your back yard too?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

The people of David were Jews, Sherri.

Our religion teaches us that whoever rises to kill us, we should kill them first.

Christians believe in turning the other cheek.

We don't buy into that crap.

A true Christian should see the good in people, and turn the other cheek. You as Christian took a duty to be lovable and forgiving. That is what Christianity is all about. To 'Love your enemy'?

So, if you took that upon yourselves, you should stay behind your words.

Being cynical, unforgiving, ralistic? That's our job.

Your job is to not fall into anger. To forgive even the people you hate.

So, you intend to be a sinner, Sherri?

Love the people you hate. Love the Zionists, the pilots, the settlers.

It's Christianity.


----------



## toastman (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Sharon was ASKED to be buried at his ranch.

try to keep up

Why does everything have to be explained to you, satanic shill ???


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

toastman said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



You can read hebrew, right?

I'll try and find the link for you. Pretty sure they were not killed, though.

Maybe I'm wrong on the incident, but I remember a group that was targeted few days ago, but didn't die.

Working to get the link. hold that thought.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

Pilots kill civilians and civilian children  all the time in Palestine. Substantial numbers of the close to 8000 Israel has killed listed on Btselems website were killed by Israeli pilots.




toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with applauding God taking out two pilots on a baby killing mission or God taking out war criminals like Sharon. (in both examples I give, it is not man killing man)
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

If I ask to be buried in my back yard, my request will be denied.

There are laws, but Sharon seems to have a status as God for Zionists, and be above all laws of man and nations, oh well!

We see how Israel honors war criminals. 



toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

toastman, found it!

here-

rotter - î÷åøåú ôìñèéðéí:öäì úå÷ó áøöåòú òæä - éù ðôâòéí


----------



## toastman (Jan 11, 2014)

Lipush said:


> toastman, found it!
> 
> here-
> 
> rotter - î÷åøåú ôìñèéðéí:öäì úå÷ó áøöåòú òæä - éù ðôâòéí



Thanks Lipush !


----------



## toastman (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Pilots kill civilians and civilian children  all the time in Palestine. Substantial numbers of the close to 8000 Israel has killed listed on Btselems website were killed by Israeli pilots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



American pilots have killed many Iraqi and Afghani children Sherri. 

Honestly, did you thank Jesus when their helicopters crashed in Afghanistan or Iraq (which occured on many incidents)


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> *If I ask to be buried in my back yard, my request will be denied.*
> 
> There are laws, but Sharon seems to have a status as God for Zionists, and be above all laws of man and nations, oh well!
> 
> ...



Sorry, Dumbass, you're wrong again.



> PETERBOROUGH, N.H.  When Nathaniel Roe, 92, died at his 18th-century farmhouse here the morning of June 6, his family did not call a funeral home to handle the arrangements.
> 
> The home funeral for Nathaniel Roe, 92, who died in Peterborough, N.H., on June 6. His family handled the arrangements.
> 
> ...





> In Connecticut, Indiana, Louisiana, Michigan, Nebraska and New York, laws require that a funeral director handle human remains at some point in the process. In the 44 other states and the District of Columbia, loved ones can be responsible for the body themselves.





> Some families, like the Roes, choose burial on private land, with a town permit. In most states, those rules are an issue of local control. Can Grandma be buried in the backyard? Yes, for the most part if the backyard is rural or semirural, said Mr. Slocum.



http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/21/us/21funeral.html


By the way, how did I do with my copy/pasting, Frau Dumbass??


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We see how Israel honors war criminals.


Well, that's because the zionist Israeli's don't have any normal hero's like other countries..

So they have to resort to transforming psycho murders into jewish hero's.

Kinda pathetic........


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Not a bad idea as in general, being buried at home. I'd like to find my eternal rest in the south, this is my land, but I don't think the Rabbis would be happy bout that, I guess.

Won't mind being buried in Jerusalem, though. 

That way, when the messiah comes I won't have to walk_ that _much


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> If I ask to be buried in my back yard, my request will be denied.
> 
> There are laws, but Sharon seems to have a status as God for Zionists, and be above all laws of man and nations, oh well!
> 
> ...



Depends on which culture you live in.

In China, they bury their dead almost always next to home, it's part of their culture.

There are other places when it's not at all strange.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 11, 2014)

You keep repeating it but, at least in the camps, it is ot factual.
He gave no orders and had not reason to want a massacre.
You blaming Sharon for the crimes Hobeika, Hardane planned and orchestrated, and carried out by Lebanese who had each lost someone to a palestinian massacre.
Sharon did not pick who would go or know their histories.  He did not know Hobieka gave them orders other then to find and march the remaining fighters out so they could be shipped out and join Arafat.
It was not even suggested by Sharon, Amin did during the funeral, and he suggest Hobieka pick and lead the group.  They discussed and planned where the Israelis would set up to process and ship the men out, where the shabab would begin the search, where the palestinians might be entrenched, what firearms they might need, etc.  12 hrs later Hobieka's men entered the camps from the air port circle.
Israelis could not enter the camps.
When Sharon was woken and arrived, he could only try to see from a limited vantage atop the Kuwait Embassy what was happening.
Hardane was pulling Hobieka's strings.

Sharon did not have a crystal ball.  That is all he was guilty of.









SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Focus, the thread is Sharon, not me or your hate for me.
> 
> I never have taken a human life and I never shall.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I read Jesus words and believe His words, you should do the same.
> 
> The Internet did not exist yet, when Jesus lived.
> 
> ...






 Wether the internet existed or not he prophesised the eventual demise of the internet.


You really need to get a grip on reality and realise that your God is the same God as the Jews God. So the Jews get first pick at the seats in Heaven, while you get to stand outside and hear the party.

I have read the words of Jesus in their full and proper context, unlike you who uses Islamic methods of cherry picking the verses that suit your POV. This is why I will keep on repeating post the words of Jesus in regards to the end times, not some mixed up verses you have cut and pasted from some extreme site that has no bearing on the real Christianity


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Learn English, this is an English speaking discussion board
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 Maybe I should be saying this to you seeing as you are using American


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > We see how Israel honors war criminals.
> ...


Yeah, whereas we have Nobel prize winners, scientists, doctors, inventors, etc. As hero's, you guys have terrorists and mass murderers as your hero's. Even your prophet Mohammad was a mass murderer and terrorist. Ha ha ha.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 11, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Learn English, this is an English speaking discussion board
> ...




Like the muslims, it is just a 'blessed be god' like 'god is great', something you say if you believe in god.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> In Matthew 24, Jesus speaks of End Times.
> 
> There may be other Scriptures about End Times, as well, but I am not your mind reader or Scripture finder, you seem to think you remember something in Scripture, is what I read in your posts,  you need to look for it yourself.
> 
> ...






 See you make false claims about what Jesus said, Mathew was written by Mathew and was not the words spoken by Jesus. In fact Jesus had been dead for 200 years before Mathew wrote his Gospel, and then in ancient Greek. To find the words of Jesus you need to look in the Tanaka the Jewish Old Testament that describes the end times in detail, the book that Jesus used when he preached to the people and showed them the errors of the original Bible. As long as he lived Jesus was a dispossessed Jew living in a land that had been taken from his people by the Godless Romans. His greatest wish was to see Israel rebuilt from the ashes of the original, and to see the Temple rebuilt in all its original splendour. The holy of holies resides in a cave in northern Africa and will be returned intact to the temple rebuilt in the fullness of time.


 So do find the description of the end times as Jesus would know it, the one written in Aramaic and not greek.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> The "Butcher of Beirut" has died.   .....





 Would that be ahmed the halal butcher or Steve the Pork butcher ?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2014)

Jos said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Civilized people to not think it's funny when someone dies you satanic imp of Satan.
> ...


Yeah so?  Most of the world applauds when America or some other country takes out an Islamist terrorist mass murderer. 

I bet you cried when Bin Laden was killed, just like the Hamas leader did.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The world wishes Sharon knew something about Humanity, then 20000 human beings in Lebanon would be alive today, whose deaths he is responsible for from that civilian killing campaign he started In Lebanon in 1982.
> 
> You speak the words Arial Sharon and humanity in the same breath?
> 
> ...





 As every decent person knows the deaths in Lebanon were as a direct result of Islamic world domination. maybe if islam learnt humanity 50,000 filastins would not be dead after being shot in their prison camps by Jordanian BUTCHERS.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sharon's son, Gilad Sharon, said Saturday, "He has gone. He went when he decided to go," the Associated Press reported.
> 
> Former Israeli PM Ariel Sharon dies
> 
> Former Israeli PM Ariel Sharon dies






 Isn't that always the case, once the body gives up the body dies. But his greatness will live on inspiring millions towards a peaceful conclusion. What is his adversary remembered for by most people, that he buggered rent boys and caused the deaths of millions


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> If I ask to be buried in my back yard, my request will be denied.
> 
> There are laws, but Sharon seems to have a status as God for Zionists, and be above all laws of man and nations, oh well!
> 
> ...




>>Survey the plot of land out of your acreage and file it with your local county clerk as a family cemetery. Make a map that specifies where the plots are located and file this along with the written certificate of declaration of dedication of the land. The filing of the certificate and map makes other individuals aware of the location of the cemetery on the land. A consumer can file the information and do the land survey. One need not hire someone to accomplish this requirement.


Depth of Graves. Chapter 714.001 of the Health and Safety Code states (a) The body of a decedent may not be buried in a manner so that the outside top surface of the container of the body is: (1) Less than two feet below the surface of the ground if the container is not made of an impermeable material; or (2) less than 1-1/2 feet below the surface of the ground if the container is made of an impermeable material.<<
Texas law on privet property designated for a burial plot

Laws might vary but if you have a larger enough property and the location is fine, then you can make an area of your property a burial site.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sounds like Sharon's family still set Ariel Sharon above God.





 Hardly as they know he is beneath God as are all men, just that some like you are not fit to be used as an asswipe by God so are cast aside to wander till the end of days.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...





 Ever thought it could have been divine retribution by allah for all those rapes and murders in his name


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is funny when God takes out baby killers like Sharon.






 One sick unchristian bitch that I hope gets an incurable cancer that causes you to linger for 20 years as a cabbage. And that your muslim carers abuse your body and sell it to their pox ridden brothers.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

Lipush said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



What I read is he wanted to be buried there beside his wife.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

Not where I  live.




aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > If I ask to be buried in my back yard, my request will be denied.
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ariel Sharon's Legacy: King of Israel or Butcher of Beirut?Former PM and general was polarising figure who backed Jewish settlements but pulled out of Gaza
> An Israeli tribunal investigating the invasion concluded that Sharon had "personal responsibility" for the bloodshed. The IDF was not held directly responsible but its troops had surrounded the camps, blocking the exits and providing logistical support.
> 
> Sharon was nicknamed "the Butcher of Beirut" for his role and the former Jewish hero almost fell in disgrace.
> ...






Yes a great man who did great things to further the security of Israel and its people.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> 33*You snakes! You brood of vipers!*How will you escape being condemned to hell?*34*Therefore I am sending you prophets and sages and teachers. Some of them you will kill and crucify;*others you will flog in your synagogues*and pursue from town to town.*35*And so upon you will come all the righteous blood that has been shed on earth, from the blood of righteous Abel*to the blood of Zechariah son of Berekiah,*whom you murdered between the temple and the altar.36*Truly I tell you, all this will come on this generation.
> 
> 37*Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you,*how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings,*and you were not willing.38*Look, your house is left to you desolate.*39*For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.[c]
> 
> ...






 Why do you use a Missionary extremist site as your source for the teachings of Jesus, why not use the Bible itself in its true and full context.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Hitler's death was celebrated around the world and he was a human being.
> 
> Just saying........






I very much doubt this was so as we did not know he was dead until many years after the war ended. What people celebrated was an end to war


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

My God, that God described in John 3:16 who Jesus shows me who He is, took  a baby killing war criminal named Ariel Sharon who has been given the infamous nickname Butcher of Beirut, and put him in an 8 year coma and took him out.

Thank you, God, you are an awesome God who knows how to take care of smelly rubbish like Ariel Sharon.

GOOD riddance to smelly garbage. 



Phoenall said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The facts are that Sharon in fact was responsible for shedding the blood of many innocents, to include children.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Just your warped islamonazi POV that is worth nothing


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> How many did Sharon kill in his life?
> 
> Tens of thousands are dead because of him.
> 
> ...






While hundreds of thousands lived because of his actions, the second action made the deaths of MASS MURDERING ISLAMIC TERRORISTS all worthwhile.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Was Ariel Sharon responsible for massacres in Beirut?" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_oSJHnreYc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> ...






 So you don't think that it was divine retribution for the MASS MURDERS and RAPES by the muslim psychopaths. All we need to do is work out which God did the deed ?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

Its not a Missionary extremist site. 

I am giving links to sources where you can  look up verses in multiple Bible versions .

Why do you keep rejecting Jesus?




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > 33*&#8220;You snakes! You brood of vipers!*How will you escape being condemned to hell?*34*Therefore I am sending you prophets and sages and teachers. Some of them you will kill and crucify;*others you will flog in your synagogues*and pursue from town to town.*35*And so upon you will come all the righteous blood that has been shed on earth, from the blood of righteous Abel*to the blood of Zechariah son of Berekiah,*whom you murdered between the temple and the altar.36*Truly I tell you, all this will come on this generation.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

The Christian Bible is my source.

The links are to the Christian Bible.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Civilized nations prohibit back yard burials.





 BULLSHIT as long as the burial is in accordance with local laws there is no reason to stop them. The biggest obstacle is the re sale value of the property that can halve if you plant a family member. Much better to burn them and then scatter their ashes on the property.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

dreolin said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





They are one and the same YAHWEH


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> 33*You snakes! You brood of vipers!*How will you escape being condemned to hell?*34*Therefore I am sending you prophets and sages and teachers. Some of them you will kill and crucify;*others you will flog in your synagogues*and pursue from town to town.*35*And so upon you will come all the righteous blood that has been shed on earth, from the blood of righteous Abel*to the blood of Zechariah son of Berekiah,*whom you murdered between the temple and the altar.36*Truly I tell you, all this will come on this generation.
> 
> 37*Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent to you,*how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings,*and you were not willing.38*Look, your house is left to you desolate.*39*For I tell you, you will not see me again until you say, Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord.[c]
> 
> ...



It is talking about the hypocrites and self righteous................... you

>>23 Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You give a tenth of your spicesmint, dill and cumin. But you have neglected the more important matters of the lawjustice, mercy and faithfulness. You should have practiced the latter, without neglecting the former. 24 You blind guides! You strain out a gnat but swallow a camel.

25 Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You clean the outside of the cup and dish, but inside they are full of greed and self-indulgence. 26 Blind Pharisee! First clean the inside of the cup and dish, and then the outside also will be clean. << Matthew

We could turn this into a bible war, but that would belong on another forum.

Stop preaching and try to use your own thoughts instead.  Save the bible thumping for another place and time.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





 Could that be because the muslims were getting their shit kicked out of them for once after 2 years of constant attacks on children, schools, playgrounds and kindergartens.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

toastman said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...





 I believe that one got a job as a dummy on TV and works with a mans hand up his but

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L8fIrWnXRA]Achmed is Santa - Jeff Dunham - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Christian Bible is my source.
> 
> The links are to the Christian Bible.



buy another book, expand your mind.
take your bible to another forum.  This is about the middle east, this is not sunday school


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Pilots kill civilians and civilian children  all the time in Palestine. Substantial numbers of the close to 8000 Israel has killed listed on Btselems website were killed by Israeli pilots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 Try again as the Koran commands all muslims to be soldiers for islam and to take up arms. Also in gaza the age of majority is 14 when a boy becomes an adult, the age of consent is 9 which is why we see many dirty old men bedding 9 year old girls.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



What's wrong with that?


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > We see how Israel honors war criminals.
> ...





 You will of course provide his rap sheet from the Hague that proclaims him a war criminal, nothing else will do as this is the only place that can legally do so.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





 I was replying to the bitches post at the top when she demanded another poster learn English, as you know English is my first language and I am fluent in Queens English


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

As this shows it is an extremist missionary site

 Statement of Faith

Bible Gateway is a Christian, mission-centered enterprise, focused on making Scripture freely available on the Web in multiple languages and translations. While committed to excellence in the presentation of Biblical content, it is governed by a set of theological affirmations. 








SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Its not a Missionary extremist site.
> 
> I am giving links to sources where you can  look up verses in multiple Bible versions .
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Christian Bible is my source.
> 
> The links are to the Christian Bible.






 Your links are to the interpretation of an extremist missionary site and not the Christian Bible


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 11, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> As this shows it is an extremist missionary site
> 
> Statement of Faith
> 
> ...



This is not the forum to seek recruits.


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 11, 2014)

Is Obama going to be at his funeral taking selfies?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



There are laws making that unlawful is what I read.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

Together in hell now, I expect.




Sunshine said:


> Is Obama going to be at his funeral taking selfies?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

NO, you are a liar.

My links are to websites that sets forth text of the Christian Bible as it appears in the Bible version identified.




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The Christian Bible is my source.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

I expect he is burning now, imagine burning for eternity.





Phoenall said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

I was not.




aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > As this shows it is an extremist missionary site
> ...


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Well, when thesherrithing goes to read something, it seeks out the worst filth it can find....  Not likely there's any facts involved.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Together in hell now, I expect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder - how does the sherrithing dare to pray to our LORD after she spews filth like the above?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

When I recite Bible verses, they are always to the Christian Bible, the words straight out of the Christian Bible.



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The Christian Bible is my source.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

Christians believe evil people who do not believe in Jesus, like Ariel Sharon, go to hell.




MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Together in hell now, I expect.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

I cited no opinions from the site , just language straight out of the Christian Bible, and I believe they have different Bible versions you can examine any text from. 

And being Missionary does not make them extremists.




Phoenall said:


> As this shows it is an extremist missionary site
> 
> Statement of Faith
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

It is all in God's hands now.

And I am so thankful we have a God who renders judgment and justice to all.



Phoenall said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## toastman (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Christians believe evil people who do not believe in Jesus, like Ariel Sharon, go to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which is exactly why you are going there, you EVIL satanic shill

But don't worry, it won't be so bad. You'll get to see all your Palestinian terrorist buddies that Israel killed HAHAHAHA! 

Oh BTW, make sure you bring lots of water with you, it's really hot down there


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> NO, you are a liar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reading the sherriliar claiming that another poster 'is a liar' is hilarious : ))


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...




What are you babbling about?


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is all in God's hands now.
> 
> *And I am so thankful we have a God who renders judgment and justice to all.*
> 
> ...



I expect the l'il sherrispawnofSatan will feel differently when its own pious pseudo 'person o conscience' persona gets judged.....  After all, consigning people to Hell is not the 'job' of Christians, but of GOD.   And we all know how it goes when one tries to steal from GOD - don't we?


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Christians believe evil people who do not believe in Jesus, like Ariel Sharon, go to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Awwwww, the poor l'il sherrifilth needs me to spell things out for it:

"If sherriKKKins tells people she read something, it's a good bet the sherrithing read it on some hate site or other where facts are quite sparse among the content."


What an irony that the poor l'il sherrishitflinger appears to be the only one who hsn't yet figured that out.........


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 11, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Christians believe evil people who do not believe in Jesus, like Ariel Sharon, go to hell.
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 11, 2014)

As Sinatra would say - he did it his way.


 January 11, 2014 1:08 PM
Ariel Sharon: Soldier, Strategist, Prickly Pear
By Cliff May

Ariel Sharon was an intrepid soldier and a brilliant military strategist. He was a sabra, a word used to describe those born in the land of Israel but which literally means a &#8220;prickly pear&#8221; &#8212; and he certainly was that, too.

He always believed that Israelis and Arabs, Muslims and Jews, could and should live as neighbors in Israel and in the region. But he understood, too, that there were those who rejected that view &#8212; those who rejected any Jewish or &#8220;infidel&#8221; presence in what they call &#8220;Muslim lands.&#8221; In Israel&#8217;s many wars, Sharon fought Iraqi, Egyptian, Jordanian, and Syrian soldiers as well as Palestinian terrorists.

Sharon was a larger-than-life leader of the Israeli old school &#8212; often controversial to be sure. In his last years he went from right-wing Likudnik to founder of the middle-of-the-road Kadima party. Not long before he fell ill, he pulled out of Gaza &#8212; every Israeli soldier, settler, farmer; every synagogue and cemetery. It was a great experiment to find out if such a concession might lead to reciprocal Palestinian concessions. The experiment failed. All Israelis received in return for giving up any claims to Gaza were thousands of missiles fired &#8212; still being fired &#8212; at their villages, towns, and cities.

The 1982 massacre of Palestinians at Sabra and Shatila near Beirut was a stain on Sharon&#8217;s career. But too many people misunderstand &#8212; or misrepresent &#8212; what happened: Sharon killed no one; Sharon&#8217;s soldiers killed no one. What Sharon did wrong was to fail to recognize the danger the Lebanese Phalangists posed to Palestinians in Lebanon &#8212; and he failed to take steps to protect the Palestinians. They were his responsibility. No other nation in that region holds itself to such a standard. But that is expected of Israelis &#8212; and, more importantly, it&#8217;s what Israelis expect of themselves.

Also sometimes misconstrued: Sharon&#8217;s visit to the Temple Mount in 2000. Was it provocative? Sure, Sharon liked to provoke. But was it that visit &#8212; the visit of an Israeli prime minister to a Jewish holy site in the Israel capital, which is adjacent to a Muslim holy site that the Israelis have given over to strict Muslim control &#8212; that caused the intifada? Clearly not. PLO/Fatah officials are on record that the intifada was pre-planned. Sharon&#8217;s visit was a convenient pretext to end diplomacy and launch a violent and ill-fated campaign against Israel.

I was privileged to meet Sharon on a couple of occasions. He was gracious, jovial, engaging. He was a fighter who was born and bred &#8212; and has now died &#8212; in a part of the world where fighting is necessary and &#8220;conflict resolution&#8221; remains rare.

&#8212; Clifford D. May is president of the Foundation for Defense of Democracies, a policy institute focusing on national security.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 11, 2014)

Lol




mhunterb said:


> after all, it's so incredibly easy to find the sherrithing, too - as 'she' has splashed 'her' name all over the net! - that if the iranian mullahs did *not* like what 'she' was vomiting forth, they'd have had no trouble shutting that malignant maw.......  They've done it to others, after all.
> 
> Maybe it's not a formal arrangement, 'rock - but i expect 'the authorities' are aware of the sherriliar's stint as a useful idiot, and they approve.
> 
> We can at least hope that these performances here are buying some folks 'back home' a bit better treatment form the regime that's helped to murder over 100,000 syrian civilians, and sent millions fleeing to uncertain futures : ))


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Together in hell now, I expect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Obama isn't dead, Dumbass.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Christians believe evil people who do not believe in Jesus, like Ariel Sharon, go to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must be dandy every time the l'il sherriKKKins gets annoyed at someone who's not (what she thinks is a ) Christian!   She can just ponder them suffering in Hell, and I bet than makes her feel all warm 'n' gooey inside..... 

I seem to recall in an interview with Mel Gibson, that he stated he believed his own wife was going to Hell because she wasn't the right kind of Christian or some such.   

Now, folks:  I'm trying to be fair here, pointing out that the pious l'il sherripustule is not the only one fallen prey to Satan's snare of making condemnation of others....  that some do it even about their "fellow Christians" .


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 11, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Together in hell now, I expect.
> ...



Hey, all that hate has fried her logic circuits - for all  know, she meant Mandela ?   

Oh, this has been such a laugh riot : ))   And it was such a gloomy day outside......


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > NO, you are a liar
> ...



The Bible is not a book of lies, no matter how many  Zionists here proclaim it as such.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jan 11, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

You continuing to call The New Testament a hate Site does not make it so.




MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Not where I  live.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's 'cause the razorbacks would root it out of the ground.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

We all know the FBI is hot on the trail of all these Christians who believe in Jesus, they are such a threat to the world. 




Bloodrock44 said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I believe every word in the Bible. Old Testament and New. You are the one who claims 2/3 of the Bible no longer exists. And then you add and take away words depending on what you want to believe and to promulgate your lies. The readers can plainly see you are a Jew and Israel hater who dances with joy at their death and judge them to hell. Christian my ass.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

The Hatred of the World

18*dIf the world hates you, know that it has hated me before it hated you.*19*eIf you were of the world, the world would love you as its own; but because*fyou are not of the world, but I chose you out of the world, therefore the world hates you.*20*Remember the word that I said to you:*gA servant is not greater than his master. If they persecuted me,*hthey will also persecute you.*iIf they kept my word, they will also keep yours.*21*Butjall these things they will do to you*kon account of my name,*lbecause they do not know him who sent me.*22*If I had not come and spoken to them,*mthey would not have been guilty of sin,3*but now they have no excuse for their sin.23*nWhoever hates me hates my Father also.*24*oIf I had not done among them the works that no one else did,*mthey would not be guilty of sin, but now they have*pseen and hated both me and my Father.*25*But*qthe word that is written in their Law must be fulfilled:*rThey hated me without a cause.

John 15 - ESVBible.org - ?I am the true vine, and my Father is the vinedresser. Every branch in me that does not bear...





toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Christians believe evil people who do not believe in Jesus, like Ariel Sharon, go to hell.
> ...


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We all know the FBI is hot on the trail of all these Christians who believe in Jesus, they are such a threat to the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

John 14

I am the way, and the truth, and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.7 If you had known me, you would have known my Father also.4.From now on you do know him and have seen him.&#8221;

http://www.esvbible.org/John+14/




I do not say a single word  does not exist anymore, but the center of a Christian's beliefs is Jesus and His words and The Bible is to be interpreted in that light. Christians do not follow The Law for example, we do not believe in an eye for an eye justice, etc. And Jesus shows a Christian who God is.




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

All you have is lies as you have abandoned Truth. 




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > We all know the FBI is hot on the trail of all these Christians who believe in Jesus, they are such a threat to the world.
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



If the government has not problem with that, as his burial managment doesn't harm anyone, then why should you have a problem with that.

He wanted to be laid to rest next to his wife. In the farm which he loved and the southern district he cherished.

His wish is to be respected.

Case closed.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 11, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> Is Obama going to be at his funeral taking selfies?


Obmama will probably be underneath the bleachers smoking weed. No pictures.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Christians believe evil people who do not believe in Jesus, like Ariel Sharon, go to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jews don't believe in hell.

So you can take your mumbo-jumbo religious bullcrap and shove it to where the sun doesn't shine.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

I really could care less where the body of the  war criminal rots.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

That does not mean hell does not exist.





Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Christians believe evil people who do not believe in Jesus, like Ariel Sharon, go to hell.
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

if you don't care, then shutdafukup


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 11, 2014)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



It was reported on Fox News that his wish will be respected, and he will be laid to rest next to his wife on their farm.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> That does not mean hell does not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just because you didn't find bigfoot, you can't be sure he doesn't exist.

But you believe he's a fairy-tale, still.

Same thing with us, and hell.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Yes.

That makes me happy that he's buried at home.

Only downside to it that monday is gonna be a nightmare for the southerners, myself included. roads are gonna be blocked and all that.

Not fun.

But a leader just passed away so...It's understandable.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 11, 2014)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > That does not mean hell does not exist.
> ...



Eddie Murphy found Bigfoot.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awrfIReVQtA]Eddie Murphy - Delirious - Bigfoot - Goonie Goo Goo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sally (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I really could care less where the body of the  war criminal rots.



Meanwhile, if there is actually a place called Hell, I wonder if Mrs. Sherri can send us a Western Union telegram telling us what the temperature is down there when she arrives.  Will her pal Assad be greeting her since he certainly is more responsible for people being murdered than Sharon ever was.  Amazing how those like Mrs. Sherri are having a field day with the death of Sharon when they probably go into mourning when one of their terrorist friends die.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Please supply the quotes from 'Zionists' proclaiming the NT is a 'book of lies'.... LIAR


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You continuing to call The New Testament a hate Site does not make it so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The NT is not a 'site' on the Net:  it is properly referred to as a book or a Scripture.  So anyone with a double-digit IQ should be able to understand the sherriturdsucker's comprehension is sorely lacking in placing that  "interpretation" onto the words posted .


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> All you have is lies as you have abandoned Truth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> John 14
> 
> I am the way, and the truth, and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.7 If you had known me, you would have known my Father also.4.From now on you do know him and have seen him.
> 
> ...



When someone who hates Jews as much as you hate Jews starts quoting a Jew for truth, that's just freaky!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

Read your own words.

Can you read English?



MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't hate Jews, I hate Ideologies that are evil, like Zionism. 




Sunshine said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > John 14
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2014)

I have posts that recite words from the Bible and I provided links to websites where the text of the Bible appears, and you enter the discussion and call my sources hate sites. My source is The Christian Bible. 




MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > You continuing to call The New Testament a hate Site does not make it so.
> ...


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have posts that recite words from the Bible and I provided links to websites where the text of the Bible appears, and you enter the discussion and call my sources hate sites. My source is The Christian Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, the poor l'il sherriliar:  it imagines that repeating the same idiotic slanders is some form of 'argument'.   Never-mind that the original 'quote' isn't all my words, but has been mangled (as it's been re-quoted several times).

It'd probably help your credibility problems, l'il pious pustle, if you stopped trying to slander me as being so clumsy as to refer to a Scripture as a 'site'.   We all know those are two very different ideas.....  well, those of us who aren't a sherrishitflinger know!


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 11, 2014)

BTW - no matter how much cheap red wine the sherrisleaze scarfs down, it's still not going to magically turn into 'Zionist' blood like she wants it to.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 11, 2014)

And yet, you don't hate an ideology which proclaims that all human beings outside of it are damned to eternal torment - go figure?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2014)

Naaaaah. Jihad Sherri doesn't hate Jews. 

She also doesn't hate blacks, everybody should own a few.   Ha ha ha.


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 11, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I don't hate Jews, I hate Ideologies that are evil, like Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which means you hate Jews.  DuH.


----------



## Politico (Jan 12, 2014)

Lipush said:


> if you don't care, then shutdafukup



It can't. It's dancing like it's 1599...


----------



## Politico (Jan 12, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I read Jesus words and believe His words, you should do the same.
> 
> The Internet did not exist yet, when Jesus lived.
> 
> ...



I suggest you take your own advice and quit telling lies. I am not a Zionist and have said nothing to support it you terrorist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 12, 2014)

What are you babbling about here?

Your post responds to nothing I said in that post you allege you reply to. 

To address the thread title, the people of the world all have cause to celebrate this Sunday   morning, God removing a war criminal from our midst.

Thank you, God.  




Politico said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I read Jesus words and believe His words, you should do the same.
> ...


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jan 12, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What are you babbling about here?
> 
> Your post responds to nothing I said in that post you allege you reply to.
> 
> ...



The readers will notice how a so called "Christian" not only celebrates the death of another human being, but also thinks it's "funny". Check out her sig line. Hypocritical or what?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 12, 2014)

Sherri should thank God she isn't a snake, she would have died from her own venom.

I'm surprised it didn't happen, already.


----------



## toastman (Jan 12, 2014)

Sherri, why don't you go to Gaza and hand out sweets like the Palestinians are doing


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 12, 2014)

toastman said:


> Sherri, why don't you go to Gaza and hand out sweets like the Palestinians are doing


Those Ayrabs deserve the best on a glorius day. Chocolate covered Milkbones.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherri, why don't you go to Gaza and hand out sweets like the Palestinians are doing
> ...


The same kind they ate while celebrating 9-11?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 12, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What are you babbling about here?
> 
> Your post responds to nothing I said in that post you allege you reply to.
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmelTlEzI34]Groovie Goolies Opening Theme - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lipush (Jan 12, 2014)

toastman said:


> Sherri, why don't you go to Gaza and hand out sweets like the Palestinians are doing



We take joy over these photos. Look how much those people were scared of him.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jan 12, 2014)

Lipush said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherri, why don't you go to Gaza and hand out sweets like the Palestinians are doing
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRA0NKQ0k6E]***MUST SEE Muslims "Palestinians" Celebrating 9/11 (CNN - Fox) September 11 ARABS twin towers 911 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 12, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherri, why don't you go to Gaza and hand out sweets like the Palestinians are doing
> ...





 Or Yoghurt covered cyanide capsules to help them reach Jesus that little bit faster, he has a magic lever that connects Heaven to Hell and sharia will be one to try it out.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 12, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRfhUezbKLw]Five Dancing Israelis Arrested On 9/11 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-BZIWSI5UQ]Elvis Costello - Tramp The Dirt Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jan 12, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Holy shit Dickweed. I thought you had some proof and not just allegations. Where's your video of 5 dancing Israeli's?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 12, 2014)

Sharon is in hell right now unless by some miracle He repented from his many sins and accepted Jesus as Messiah in the midst of his coma.

Thank you, God , for justly taking care of all those who reject you as Messiah.

Matthew 23

33*&#8220;You snakes! You brood of vipers!*How will you escape being condemned to hell?*34*Therefore I am sending you prophets and sages and teachers. Some of them you will kill and crucify;*others you will flog in your synagogues*and pursue from town to town.*35*And so upon you will come all the righteous blood that has been shed on earth, from the blood of righteous Abel*to the blood of Zechariah son of Berekiah,*whom you murdered between the temple and the altar.36*Truly I tell you, all this will come on this generation.

Matthew 23 - A Warning Against Hypocrisy - Then - Bible Gateway




Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > What are you babbling about here?
> ...


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jan 12, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sharon is in hell right now unless by some miracle He repented from his many sins and accepted Jesus as Messiah in the midst of his coma.
> 
> Thank you, God , for justly taking care of all those who reject you as Messiah.
> 
> ...



As I said before Satanic Sherri, Sharon could have accepted Jesus as his savior in his last waking moment. You have no way of knowing. But the readers will take notice that Satanic Sherri not only celebrated his death and thinks it's funny, she is now thanking God for sending him to hell (she hopes). Are these the words of a Christian? Or a heretic?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 12, 2014)

Some live for Jesus and some live to defend Zionist war crimes and Zionist war criminals.

NO idea why people choose Zionism over Jesus.




Bloodrock44 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jan 12, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Some live for Jesus and some live to defend Zionist war crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And some of you live to serve Satan and defend Islamic terrorists, right Satanic Sherri?


----------



## Jos (Jan 12, 2014)

*May he rest in piss*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29wJJBnbMfo]BBC Shimon Peres Sharon brought victory and offered hope 11.01.2014 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## toastman (Jan 12, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Theres no proof because they don't exist


----------



## toastman (Jan 12, 2014)

Jos said:


> *May he rest in piss*
> BBC Shimon Peres Sharon brought victory and offered hope 11.01.2014 - YouTube



Another angry Muslim who is still crying over the fact that Sharon beat your Arab friends a third time in 1973 hahaahaha!

Here you go, Jos:


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 12, 2014)

Jos said:


> *May he rest in piss*



If I was a ghoulish jag-off like you, I would wish the same on you when you pass.

But I'm not, so i won't.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 12, 2014)

THE baby killing scum never woke up and his son said Sharon decided when he, Sharon, wanted to.go.

I just love the justice we saw God hand down to Sharon, eight years in a coma in which he saw but could not speak and then its burn, baby, burn. 

Thank you, God.



Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sharon is in hell right now unless by some miracle He repented from his many sins and accepted Jesus as Messiah in the midst of his coma.
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 12, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> THE baby killing scum never woke up and his son said Sharon decided when he, Sharon, wanted to.go.
> 
> I just love the justice we saw God hand down to Sharon, eight years in a coma in which he saw but could not speak and then its burn, baby, burn.
> 
> Thank you, God.



Did your friend Mr Lucifer tell you to post this when you had coffee with him this morning?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 12, 2014)

We are celebrating an awesome God taking out baby killing scum.

THERE'S another thread for war criminal worship. 





toastman said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > *May he rest in piss*
> ...


----------



## toastman (Jan 12, 2014)

Sherri once again expressing her Satanic views. 

It must be terrible to live a life of hatred. Thank goodness I don't.

BTW, the guy died at 85 years. He lived a very long life ! Can;t say the same for the AIDS ridden Arafart who's burning in hell now with other Palestinians like Hamas terrorist that Israel killed hahahahaha! 
And when you go to hell Sherri, and you ARE going there, you can join all of them !


----------



## toastman (Jan 12, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We are celebrating an awesome God taking out baby killing scum.
> 
> THERE'S another thread for war criminal worship.
> 
> ...



How do you know God took him out ? He was 85 years old. Are you a prophet or something ?

He lived a VERY long life


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 12, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We are celebrating an awesome God taking out baby killing scum.


----------



## toastman (Jan 12, 2014)

Sherri's obsession with dead babies is more proof that she is a follower of satan


----------



## toastman (Jan 12, 2014)

Lets see if Sherri can answer my question in post #642


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 12, 2014)

Watch "DANTE'S HELL DOCUMENTED FEATURE FILM PREVIEW" on YouTube






toastman said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


----------



## toastman (Jan 12, 2014)

Keep avoiding my question, Satanic Shill


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 12, 2014)

No viewers, don't watch Mohammed(PB&J) Sherri's YouTube.

Watch "Godzilla 1954-2004 Tribute" on YouTube instead.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoJP-gFIJfI&feature=related]Godzilla 1954-2004 Tribute - YouTube[/ame]



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "DANTE'S HELL DOCUMENTED FEATURE FILM PREVIEW" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCBvz4whFPM&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toastman (Jan 12, 2014)

Sherri, if God loves you so much, why did he make you so incredibly UGLY ??


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 12, 2014)

Watch "Qibya village sheds no tears for Ariel Sharon" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 12, 2014)

Watch "Sharon's Legacy Includes Massacres of Palestinians and Lebanese -- Pt. 1" on YouTube


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 12, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Qibya village sheds no tears for Ariel Sharon" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMD52aOMIWU&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Watch "Hitler Finds out Chuck Norris is Coming - [Episode Four]" on YouTube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrHmcpRAZNs&feature=related]Hitler Finds out Chuck Norris is Coming - [Episode Four] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lipush (Jan 12, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We are celebrating an awesome God taking out baby killing scum.
> 
> THERE'S another thread for war criminal worship.
> 
> ...



He took him at the age of 85, you nitwit.

A man who protected his people, the enemy feared him.

But someone as poisoned as yourself, your only heros are fanatic muslims and Nazis.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 12, 2014)

God controls life and death.

Do Zionists not even accept God's sovereignty in matters of life and death?






toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > We are celebrating an awesome God taking out baby killing scum.
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Jan 12, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Sharon's Legacy Includes Massacres of Palestinians and Lebanese -- Pt. 1" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlzuQE1xeQM&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Palestinian lebanese were killed by blood-thirsty Christians such as yourself


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Lipush (Jan 12, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


>



The last man the Arab enemy really feared from.

Ah, those were the days.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 12, 2014)

Sharon was found responsible for their deaths.

That is how Sharon became the Butcher of Beirut. 

If I followed your logic, these would be my questions to you:

Should we call all Zionists now Butchers Of Beirut?

How does Lipush feel being the Butcher of Beirut?






Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Watch "Sharon's Legacy Includes Massacres of Palestinians and Lebanese -- Pt. 1" on YouTube
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Jan 12, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sharon was found responsible for their deaths.
> 
> That is how Sharon became the Butcher of Beirut.
> 
> ...



Arabs blaming the Jews because Arabs cannot take responsibility for their own bloodshed.

Sharon didn't butcher the Lebanese.

The Lebanese butchered the Lebanese.


That's like a sniper blaming the rifle for the victim's death.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey Satanic Sherri??? Are Muslims who don't accept Jesus going to hell or does this only pertain to Jews?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 12, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> "No viewers, don't watch *Mohammed(PB&J)* Sherri's YouTube..."


I have seen this (PB&J) a half-dozen times now and I must confess that it is still making me belly-laugh.

Thanks for the sense-of-humor workout.


----------



## Sally (Jan 12, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Lipush, it's amusing how the anti-Semitic/anti-Israel crowd had nothing to say when 
Arafat died except accuse the Israelis of killing him.  However, when it comes to the death of Sharon, they get on their high horse about how "bad, bad, bad" he was.   No doubt many of the wimps posting here against Sharon could never be as brave as he was.  After all, they are just keyboard warriors and not the real thing.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 12, 2014)

If Sharon is in the Hell that the pro-Palestinian Muslim butt-kissers would have us believe...

Then you can bet that that sleazeball Arafat has been assigned to wipe Sharon's ass whenever Arik takes a dump.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 12, 2014)

And you will join them and will eat the shit of both of them.

Such lovely things to look forward to for you, burning and shit eating. 



Kondor3 said:


> If Sharon is in the Hell that the pro-Palestinian Muslim butt-kissers would have us believe...
> 
> Then you can bet that that sleazeball Arafat has been assigned to wipe Sharon's ass whenever Arik takes a dump.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh, Oh. Zellenleiter Sherri is starting to melt down.


----------



## toastman (Jan 12, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And you will join them and will eat the shit of both of them.
> 
> Such lovely things to look forward to for you, burning and shit eating.
> 
> ...



Hahahaha looks like Kondor got under your skin !

I take pleasure it watching you squirm!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 12, 2014)

Israel: Ariel Sharon&#8217;s Troubling Legacy 1/11/2014

(Jerusalem) &#8211; Ariel Sharon died without facing justice for his role in the massacres of hundreds and perhaps thousands of civilians by Lebanese militias in the Sabra and Shatilla refugee camps in Lebanon in 1982. The killings constituted war crimes and crimes against humanity.

"Sharon, as Israel&#8217;s defense minister in 1982, had overall*responsibility*for the Israel Defense Forces, which controlled the area of the Sabra and Shatilla camps. An Israeli commission of inquiry found that he bore &#8220;personal responsibility&#8221; for the massacre and that he decided Phalangist militias &#8220;should be sent in&#8221; to the camps from September 16 to 18, despite the risk that they would massacre the civilian population there. The militias killed between 700 and 800 people, according to Israeli military intelligence estimates; other estimates were much higher. The dead included infants, children, pregnant women, and the elderly, some of whose bodies were found to have been mutilated."

HRW further states that In February 1983, the Kahan Commission, Israel&#8217;s official commission of inquiry investigating the events, found that the &#8220;serious consideration&#8230; that the Phalangists were liable to commit atrocities&#8230; did not concern [Sharon] in the least.&#8221; 

The article further  states that  Sharon&#8217;s &#8220;disregard of the danger of a massacre&#8221; was &#8220;impossible to justify,&#8221; the commission found, and recommended his dismissal as defense minister. 

And HRW states Sharon  remained in the Israeli cabinet as a minister without portfolio and later became prime minister in 2001, serving until his stroke in January 2006.

"Israeli justice authorities never conducted a criminal investigation to determine whether Sharon and other Israeli military officials bore criminal responsibility. In 2001, survivors brought a*case*in Belgium requesting that Sharon be prosecuted under Belgium&#8217;s &#8220;universal jurisdiction&#8221; law. *Politicalpressure*led Belgium&#8217;s parliament to amend the law in April 2003, and to repeal it altogether in August, leading Belgium&#8217;s highest court to*drop*the case against Sharon that September."

Israel: Ariel Sharon?s Troubling Legacy | Human Rights Watch







Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sharon was found responsible for their deaths.
> ...


----------



## toastman (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank God that he gave Sharon a long life to protect his country from murderous scum, like Sherri !


----------



## toastman (Jan 12, 2014)

Reading Sherri's posts, it's clear that she can't handle the fact that Sharon lived so long !


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jan 12, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And you will join them and will eat the shit of both of them.
> 
> Such lovely things to look forward to for you, burning and shit eating.
> 
> ...



Sherri...there are thousands of people reading this thread. Ask yourself...am I being the example of a good Christian or a heretic I think the readers can see it's not very Christian like.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jan 12, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Oh, Oh. Zellenleiter Sherri is starting to melt down.



I don't think this is Sherri. I think 2nd shift has taken over.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 12, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And you will join them and will eat the shit of both of them. Such lovely things to look forward to for you, burning and shit eating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these are the thoughts and words of a 'good Christian'?


----------



## toastman (Jan 12, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > And you will join them and will eat the shit of both of them.
> ...



If Sherri is a 'good Christian' , then Yasser Arafat was a Zionist


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 12, 2014)

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > And you will join them and will eat the shit of both of them.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 12, 2014)

lmao, thinking of God putting Sharon in a  coma for a full  eight  years, that is some justice for my God to gift to a war criminal.

We can each choose gift of eternal life in Jesus.

For one who rejects the gift of Jesus and who chooses shedding the blood of the imnocent, God gifts an eight year coma and the fire of hell for eternity.

We do have an awesome God, thank you God.


----------



## toastman (Jan 12, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > And you will join them and will eat the shit of both of them. Such lovely things to look forward to for you, burning and shit eating.
> ...



People can claim to be whoever and whatever they want on the internet. 

The funny thing is, Sherri thinks she's fooling us by hiding behind her 'good Christian woman' crap.


----------



## toastman (Jan 12, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> lmao, thinking of God putting Sharon in a  coma for a full  eight  years, that is some justice for my God to gift to a war criminal.



So whenever someone is in a coma, that means God is putting justice on them ?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 12, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> lmao, thinking of God putting Sharon in a  coma for a full  eight  years, that is some justice for my God to gift to a war criminal.


Your E(nglish)-as-a-S(econd)-L(anguage) class needs to focus more on the grammatical forms, Mahmoud!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 12, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> lmao, thinking of God putting Sharon in a  coma for a full  eight  years, that is some justice for my God to gift to a war criminal.
> 
> We can each choose gift of eternal life in Jesus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Jan 12, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And you will join them and will eat the shit of both of them.
> 
> Such lovely things to look forward to for you, burning and shit eating.
> 
> ...



You do you say "Fuck you" in Sherrism?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 12, 2014)

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > lmao, thinking of God putting Sharon in a  coma for a full  eight  years, that is some justice for my God to gift to a war criminal.
> ...



Dude, don't encourage the beast.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jan 12, 2014)

Question for Sherri: Matthew 5:45, Jesus says "Love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you" (NIV). If you claim to follow his teachings then why do you celebrate the deaths of Jews? Why do you think it's funny? Who gave you the authority to condemn them to hell? Why do you LMAO when a Jew dies? The readers can plainly see you do not follow Jesus' teachings. One who claims to follow his teachings and does not is known as a heretic, you heretic.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 12, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Question for Sherri: Matthew 5:45, Jesus says "Love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you" (NIV). If you claim to follow his teachings then why do you celebrate the deaths of Jews? Why do you think it's funny? Who gave you the authority to condemn them to hell? Why do you LMAO when a Jew dies? The readers can plainly see you do not follow Jesus' teachings. One who claims to follow his teachings and does not is known as a heretic, you heretic.


Indeed.

A true Christian would have expressed regret at the passing of a soul.

A true Christian who objected to that soul's actions would have expressed such objections but extended the spiritual and philosophical hand of forgiveness as that soul departed this world...

A true Christian would have closed by offering prayers for the departed soul and asking the Lord God to show mercy to a person whom they believe had done wrong...

A true Christian would have unconditionally forgiven the alleged offender, as Jesus of Nazareth forgave those who crucified him...

A true Christian would have understood and overlooked the advocacy of those who sided with the alleged wrongdoer and forgiven them as well...

That is not what we see at work here...

Consequently, I am forced to conclude that *Sherriah* is *NOT* a 'good Christian' in the stereotypical and commonly-accepted sense of the phrase.

The evidence in support of such a conclusion seems overwhelming.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jan 12, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Question for Sherri: Matthew 5:45, Jesus says "Love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you" (NIV). If you claim to follow his teachings then why do you celebrate the deaths of Jews? Why do you think it's funny? Who gave you the authority to condemn them to hell? Why do you LMAO when a Jew dies? The readers can plainly see you do not follow Jesus' teachings. One who claims to follow his teachings and does not is known as a heretic, you heretic.
> ...



Sherri needs to find a new church/mosque. Didn't she say she went this morning and her preacher/imam said all Jews are going to hell? Sounds like a dangerous cult to me.


----------



## Sally (Jan 12, 2014)

toastman said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



In a way, I feel bad because it is like we are enabling her in her madness.  Instead we should be calling up the mental health authorities to be checking up on her to make sure she is taking her meds so that she can at least live a halfway normal life, like getting out of her home once in a while.   Does anyone really think that a supposedly good Christian woman who has all her mental faculties would tell people to "eat shit?"


----------



## toastman (Jan 12, 2014)

Sally said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



We tried but she refused.


----------



## Politico (Jan 13, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What are you babbling about here?
> 
> Your post responds to nothing I said in that post you allege you reply to.
> 
> ...





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



That's two lies you've told now. Yeah you're a fine Christian err terrorist.


----------

